# British Telecom rechnet Internet Clearing Dialer ab?



## TSCoreNinja (9 Februar 2004)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

bin im November im [www] ueber eine  Seite gestolpert die mich ueber [mein]en [-] [iq] [info]rmieren wollte, zu dem Schnaeppchenpreis von 40 EUR. Zum Dialer habe ich mich schon oefter im Forum geaeussert. In-Telegence scheint dank Beate Uhse New Media die Abrechnung deren Betraege zu heiss geworden zu sein, siehe http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkoeln030703.html .

Aber der nette expatrierte Dortmunder (jetzt haben ihn die Niederlaender an der Backe) TS scheint einen neuen Abrechnungspartner gefunden zu haben, BT bzw British Telecom, wenn man Geri71 in einem Beitrag des Nachbarforums traut, siehe http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/326-34.html . Wuerde auch passen zur Beschriftung http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=596 .

(ich hatte damals noch das Vergnuegen mit In-Telegence freundlicher Hotline, das Urteil gehe ja lediglich um gesetzeswidrige Dialer blub blub blub)



			
				BT schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.btglobalservices.com/en/global/][/url]
> BT is a global service provider focused on delivering managed services and solutions to multi-site organisations with global operations.
> 
> We understand the complex cultural and communications challenges associated with doing business in multiple geographies, and we can simplify that complexity for our customers.



@CJ, ist doch fast so schoen wie KPN, oder nicht?

Ich danke BT fuer diesen globalen Service, und wuensche allen einen schoenen Tag,
TSCoreNinja

PS: es geht [edit] vermutlich [/edit] um Rufnummer 0193-59130, Details zur Seite, Preis und Rufnummer gibts unter  http://w00t.tscash.com/customer/45067


----------



## Gerry71 (9 Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam wird mir einiges klar:

0193-Nummern wurden von meinen Eltern nicht gesperrt. Vor ca. einem Jahr war das noch nicht möglich.

Jetzt erinnere ich mich an eine Email von meinem Vater, in der er mich auf einen IQ-Test im Internet aufmerksam gemacht hat. Natürlich hat er diesen Hinweis auch an meine Schwiegereltern gesendet. 

36 € pro Test/Einwahl ?
Die Rechnung meiner Eltern beläuft sich inkl. MWSt ganz genau auf 72 €. 

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Februar 2004)

*Werbung*

BTW, der nette Herr von TSCash hat scheinbar fleissig in die Ereichung einer moeglichst grossen Zielgruppe investiert. 3. Ranking in der Kategorie "WWW und Unterhaltung - Spielen und Gewinnen", siehe  W3SCAN
und angehaengte Screenshots.

Der Freenet Screenshot wurde uebrigens geschlagene 2 Wochen nach einer Mail an [email protected] sowie [email protected]  gemacht, worin ich sie auf den Dialer auf der beworbenen Site hinwies. 



			
				werbung.freenet.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Zielgruppe finden Sie bei freenet.de:
> 
> 37,8 % Reichweite ( Netvalue April 2002 )
> 6,45 Millionen Menschen ( Netvalue April 2002 )



Und da sage jemand, das Investitionsklima in Deutschland sei schlecht, offensichtlich lohnen sich vorausschauendes Unternehmertum und wohlgezieltes Product-Placement. Ob Hans Eichel davon auch profitiert, sei ob der verworrenen internationalen Strukturen dahingestellt.

TSCoreNinja

*[Virenscanner: URL "gekürzt"]*


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*FAQ zu Internet Clearings Herkunft*

Um hier mal ein paar Dinge oeffentlich festzuhalten:

-Der Dialer WebInstall.dll / TSCore.exe hat ein Verisign Sicherheitszertifikat, ausgestellt auf Internet Clearing BV in den Niederlanden. Whois Eintrag nennt einen niederlaendischen Ansprechspartner.

-in der Vergangenheit wurde der Dialer von einer Deutschen Firma vertrieben, die in scheinbar in die Niederlande verkauft hat, siehe 
http://www.tscash.com/impressum.html und weitere. Aehnlichkeiten im Namen des Ansprechpartners von Internet Clearing und des Geschaeftsfuehrers von TSCash sind natuerlich nur zufaellig, der wohnt laut Telefonbucheintrag weiterhin in Dortmund

-der IQ Test, um den es hier geht, liegt laut traceroute Ausgabe auf einem Rechner tennis.comtron.net . Dieser Rechner wird vom Provider CSH Comtron www.csh-comtron.de betrieben. Komisch, die Adresse kenne ich doch, die in deren Impressum steht. 

Verstaendlich, dass die Justiz ob der auslaendischen Dialermafia hilflos ist, Rechner in Panama kann man so schlecht sperren...


----------



## Gerry71 (9 Februar 2004)

Habe mir inzwischen die "tscore.exe" und "tscore.log" zuschicken lassen.

Aus der "tscore.log" konnte ich die Einwahlnummer auslesen:
019359131

Ich kann den Freitag und die Reaktion der British Telecom kaum erwarten.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der "tscore.log" konnte ich die Einwahlnummer auslesen: 019359131.


Könnte ich *per PN* erfahren, auf welcher Site diese 0193er Nummer angewendet wird?


----------



## Gerry71 (9 Februar 2004)

Hallo anna,

ich konnte in der tscore.log-Datei keine Angaben zu einer Internet-Seite finden.

Habe gerade bei der Deutschen Telekom die Abbuchung bzgl. des Rechnungspostens der BT bzw. "Internet Clearing BV" i.H.v 72 € stornieren lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

Wann war denn die Einwahl? Ab dem 14.12.2003 darf von Haus aus nur noch die 09009er Gasse bedient werden.


----------



## Gerry71 (9 Februar 2004)

Bei meinen Schwiegereltern am 28.12.2003
Einwahlnummer: 019359131

Bei meinen Eltern am 05.12.2003 und am 12.12.2003
Einwahlnummer jeweils: 019359130

Sieht aus, als würde mir im Fall meiner Eltern ein harter Kampf bevorstehen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

@gerry

es müsste einen registry-Schlüssel "tscash" geben, da stehen die Seiten drin.


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @gerry
> 
> es müsste einen registry-Schlüssel "tscash" geben, da stehen die Seiten drin.



Das ist leider mein Problem. Ich kann in den nächsten 2 Wochen nicht direkt auf die beiden betroffenen PCs zugreifen. Anweisungen an PC-Laien per Telefon ist eine Zumutung. 
Ich habe sie zwar schon in der Registry auf die Suche geschickt, aber wir mussten die Aktion abbrechen.

Könntest Du mir bitte Details zukommen lassen ? Z.B. genauer Fundort von "tscash" in der Registry.

Danke.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen Schwiegereltern am 28.12.2003
> Einwahlnummer: 019359131
> 
> Bei meinen Eltern am 05.12.2003 und am 12.12.2003
> ...


@Gerry: Nein, nach
 Aenderung der  Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung (TKV) vom 15.8.2003
Paragraph 43b, Absatz 5 u 6 gilt seit dem 15. August 2003:
-Dialer muessen registriert sein
-Dialer muessen 0190 oder 09009 Vorwahlen benutzen

Der Rufnummernblock 0193 ist fuer Online-Dienste, und nicht fuer Mehrwertdienste!


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Zugeteilte Online-Rufnummern dürfen nur für den Zugang zu einem Datendienst (z. B. zum Internet) genutzt werden, der insbesondere dem Online-Dienst der Deutschen Telekom AG ver-
> gleichbar ist. Die Nutzung einer Online-Diensterufnummer für die Abrechnung von im Internet angebotenen Inhalten mittels Dialern ist kein im direkten Wettbewerb zum Internetzugangsdienst der Deutschen Telekom AG stehender Datennetzzugangsdienst und insofern unzulässig. Für
> die Abrechnung von Inhalten stehen (0)190 oder (0)900er Rufnummern (Premium Rate Diensterufnummern) zur Verfügung.


Quelle: 
 siehe Gieselas Zwischenbericht. Der letzte Teil der Aussage ist ob der Aenderung der Gesetzeslage nicht mehr aktuell.

@Juristen: gerne kommentieren bzw korrigieren.
@Moderatoren,danke fuer die Berichtigung der Links, tf 

[ehemals]warum funktionieren die Links nicht?[/ehemals]


_korrigiert, die Anführungszeichen müssen weg tf _


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

Tausend Dank für die Infos.

Besteht die Rechnungs-Einwendungsabteilung der BT eigentlich nur aus 1-2 Hotline-Mitarbeitern mit gutem Gedächtnis !?
Nachdem ich heute Morgen meinen Namen genannt hatte, wurde mir *sofort* gesagt, dass die Rechnungsdaten von der DT noch nicht vorliegen. Sehr kurios ...
Hinhaltetaktik ? Nicht mit mir !!! Die Abbuchungen durch die Telekom wurden schon um die jeweils strittigen Beträge korrigiert.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Tausend Dank für die Infos.
> 
> Besteht die Rechnungs-Einwendungsabteilung der BT eigentlich nur aus 1-2 Hotline-Mitarbeitern mit gutem Gedächtnis !?
> Nachdem ich heute Morgen meinen Namen genannt hatte, wurde mir *sofort* gesagt, dass die Rechnungsdaten von der DT noch nicht vorliegen. Sehr kurios ...


Vielleicht wissen die ja, was abgeht. Und ich denke, eine Nachricht "BT rechnet illegale Dialer ab" auf Heise Newsticker oder Spiegel Online macht sich nicht gut fuer die Investors Relations  :devil:  :devil2: .


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

So, ich konnte eben mit sehr viel Mühe die Registry auslesen lassen:

Dort ist keine Telefonnummer zu finden, aber die habe ich ja bereits aus der tscash.log.

Die Internetseite lautet aber (zumindest bei meinen Eltern):

http://.........

_URL gelöscht, siehe NUB  (aktiver , gefährlicher Link ) , solche Infos nur per PN 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#12
tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

Huch, da gibt es ja noch die webinstall.cab

Da muss ich gleich mal schauen, was drin ist... Aber den link solltet ihr rausnehmen.

Das ist der Ort, an dem du den Dialer kriegst, bzw. die Dateien, die dir den Dialer holen/aktivieren/... - es ist nicht die abgerechnete Seite. Es gibt viele Einträge für die Nr 0193-59130 bzw -59131. iq-info ist eine davon, die meisten anderen sind Erotikseiten. 

"Jemand hier" (grins) hat eine genauere Liste als ich... 

Grüsse
vom Morgenthaler Bua


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

Sorry wegen dem geposteten Link. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir per PN melden.

Die Internet Clearing BV hat sich nach 4 Tagen noch nicht auf meine Email-Anfrage per Kontaktformular gemeldet. Mit einer Reaktion von diesen ... rechne ich auch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

Jepp, so ist es: Du kriegst hier die schnuckelige getupd.exe, seit langem bekannt, die gibt dir dann den Rest. Wahrscheinlich ist es ihnen zu heikel geworden, den dialer gleich hier mitzuschicken und zu aktivieren 

Genug Kohle gemacht fürs Revier wurde damit sicherlich trotzdem. 

Wenn es da mal Klagen gibt vor deutschen Gerichten, wird es RICHTIG spassig...


----------



## technofreak (10 Februar 2004)

MorgenthalerBua schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den link solltet ihr rausnehmen.



schon passiert...

http://iq-info.de/  ist keine  Dialerseite


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

MorgenthalerBua schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es da mal Klagen gibt vor deutschen Gerichten, wird es RICHTIG spassig...



Ich bin ein Kandidat, der es so weit kommen lassen würde. Nur ziehen diese Spielverderber sicherlich nicht so weit mit.




			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://iq-info.de/  ist keine  Dialerseite



Es war/ist (?) wohl die URL: xxx.mein-iq.xxxx

Nur zur Klarstellung für andere Leser: Das ist nicht der Link, den ich gepostet habe.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Februar 2004)

MorgenthalerBua schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, da gibt es ja noch die webinstall.cab


Ja, zu Details siehe den unlaengst aus der Versenkung aufgetauchten Thread   TSCore Dialer???. 

BTW, WebInstall.dll installiert nach Belieben (des JavaScripts der aufrufenden Webseite) Plugins, und ruft diese auf (Einwahldialog des Dialers ist auch JavaScript, Dialer waehlt nach aufruf automatisch!!!)

Siehe http://www.tscash.com/funktionsweise.html

Mir bekannte Plugins (Download URL auf PN) sind:

TSCore.exe (Dialer)
TSTimeCash.exe (vorbezahlte )
TSVc.exe (VoiceCash - Anruf auf eine 0190, Content gibts solange, bis aufgelegt wird, damit auch DSL Nutzer vom Maehrwert profitieren koennen. Ob das jemand macht?).

CJ hat uebrigens Recht, die winad2.dll  ist Teil davon, ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, wie die genau auf den Rechner kommt. Typelib Information zeigt an, dass sie beliebigen JavaScript Code ausfuehren kann. Ein tiefer Blick in die Crystalkugel besagt, dass dieser Code von einer URL stammt, die mit "http://poll" beginnt, mit "/winpopup2/setup.html" endet, und deren Domain identisch ist mit der Domain der Mailadresse des Technical Contacts von www.internet-clearing.com im WhoIs Entry. Dabei wandert der Inhalt dieser URL wohl in die Datei wa2-1337.tmp . Wer denkt, diese URL koenne ggf auch mal zur Autoeinwahl missbraucht worden sein, dies ist technisch moeglich (automatischer JavaScriptaufruf von webinstall.dll). Wer von TSCore.exe betroffen war, kann gerne mir die wa2-1337.tmp per PN zuschicken. 

BTW, wie sind eigentlich Offshore Internet Casinos rechtlich zu bewerten? Einen Dialer verwenden die jedenfalls nicht... 



> "Jemand hier" (grins) hat eine genauere Liste als ich...


:wave:   Wer das wohl sein kann... Schade, dass man das hier nicht posten darf (ist ziemlich informativ), ausserdem muesste dann eine Altersbeschraenkung fuer das Forum gelten.  

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

Welch Wunder, eben habe ich eine Antwort-Email von der Internet Clearing BV erhalten. 

Ich habe sie unserem TSCore-Experten "TSCoreNinja" per PN geschickt. Er kann damit bestimmt etwas anfangen.

btw: Habe inzwischen den Hash-Wert des Dialers ermittelt. Dieser ist nicht bei der RegTP registriert.

Allerdings steht in der Email u.a.:

"
... wie gewünscht haben wir die Nummer geprüft.
Bei der Einwahl handelt es sich um einen auf eine Stunde begrenzten Premium Internet Zugang. Diese Zugang ermöglicht den Zugriff auf diverse geschützte Inhalte (z.Bsp. www.xxx-xxxxxx.de, www.xxxx-xx.de, www.xxx-xxxxxx.de, etc.) Die Abrechnung dieses Zugangs erfolgt über eine Internet by Call Rufnummer der British Telecom Germany.
Folgende Daten hat unser Systemprotokoll registriert: ...
"

Eine Internet by Call Rufnummer der BT ? Also jetzt doch rechtmäßig, da die 01935913-0/1 eine Provider-Einwahl-Nummer der BT ist ?

Update: ich war auf der einschlägigen Seite und was wollte sich da plötzlich installieren: -> siehe Anhang.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

Welche Nummer wird denn nun tatsächlich gewählt? Kann es sein, dass hier ein ähnliches Geschäftsmodell vorliegt, wie bei den Dänen über Tele Hansa bzw. HFM oder die Spanier über HAS?


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nummer wird denn nun tatsächlich gewählt? Kann es sein, dass hier ein ähnliches Geschäftsmodell vorliegt, wie bei den Dänen über Tele Hansa bzw. HFM oder die Spanier über HAS?



Die Nummern konnte ich bis jetzt nur den beiden tscore.log-Dateien entnehmen:
0193/59130 und 0193/59131 

Auf den ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweisen der DT sind diese Nummer aber nicht aufgeführt. Wohl deshalb, weil die BT abrechnet.
Sollte das aber wirklich alles unter dem Deckmantel einer call-by-call-Verbindung durch die BT stattfinden, dann wären 67,9 Cent/Min bzw. 40,75 €/h schon heftig und damit "Wucher" für eine cbc-Verbindung.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> "... wie gewünscht haben wir die Nummer geprüft.
> Bei der Einwahl handelt es sich um einen auf eine Stunde begrenzten Premium Internet Zugang. Diese Zugang ermöglicht den Zugriff auf diverse geschützte Inhalte (z.Bsp. www.xxx-xxxxxx.de, www.xxxx-xx.de, www.xxx-xxxxxx.de, etc.) Die Abrechnung dieses Zugangs erfolgt über eine Internet by Call Rufnummer der British Telecom Germany.
> Folgende Daten hat unser Systemprotokoll registriert: ..."


O. K. Internet-by-call-Rufnummer. Ich war von einer call-by-call-Nummer ausgegangen, die unter Umständen.....   

Wenn die Einwahl über die 0193er Gasse erfolgt ist, dann dürfte die Zugangsnummer nicht in den Datenbanken der RegTP zu finden sein. Man kennt das schon von der Winmuschi.exe des "Internethandel L*cius". Zumindest seit dem 15.08.03 ist die Einwahl mit derartigen Nummern illegal, deshalb gibt es erst gar keinen Suchmodi in den Datenbanken. Dialer mit derartigen Nummern sind nicht registrierungsfähig und wenn dein Vertragspartner meint, er darf das tun, dann hat er die Rechung ohne den Gesetzgeber und die RegTP gemacht. Die Einwahl mit 0193er Nummern entspricht zudem nicht dem Anwendungsbescheid der RegTP - diese Nummern waren (so viel ich weiß) nur für die Telefonie vorgesehen. Hier gibt es schon seit längerem Streit mit der DTMS, die anderer Meinung waren als die RegTP und nun soll es auch die BT treffen?

Einfach köstlich, was hier in unserm schönen Deutsch*e*land abgeht!


----------



## cicojaka (10 Februar 2004)

http://www.kvk.nl/handelsregister/zoekenframeset.asp?register=1


*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

*Es ist alles verloren!!!!!!*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider stimmt das nicht!!!!!
(Achtung, Satire):
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal eine Mail an den 
[email protected]sbums geschrieben und darauf hingewiesen,
dass Sie gegen dt. Recht verstossen und ein paar Passagen (und
es sind ja noch viel mehr, gegen die sie verstossen) herausgestellt.

Die Antwort: das gildet nicht, da es sich um keine deutsche Firma
handelt und daher auch im www (was hat das denn damit zu tun, 
sind die denn wirklich so blöd und meinen, wenn man ihnen den
Wortlaut des gesetzesverstoss zitiert, wisse man Telefondienstleistung
und www nicht zu trennen) andere Gesetze gelten. Leider weiss ich 
nicht welche, aber ich denke mal, nun muss ich wohl zahlen


----------



## Gerry71 (10 Februar 2004)

Wenn diese Leute meinen, dass deutsches Recht nicht für sie gelten würde, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wo, wie und durch wen sie ihre angeblichen Forderungen gegen uns eintreiben wollen.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

*winad2*

Jemand hat gefragt, woher die winad2.dll kommt...

Sie kommt wegen sysupd.exe und man kann den Zusammenhang beweisen mit einer Datei upddb.dat. 

Kennt jemand hier die TSLoader.cab???


Grüsse aus Morgent(h)al


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn diese Leute meinen, dass deutsches Recht nicht für sie gelten würde, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wo, wie und durch wen sie ihre angeblichen Forderungen gegen uns eintreiben wollen.  :lol:



Wir koennen dann ja einen Klub aufmachen. Mit T-Shirt und AufdrucK "Internet Clearing hats auch bei mir versucht".    

Aber ich bin leider nur ein wanna be Mitglied, da In-Telegence vermutlich sich nicht traut, mir eine Rechnung zu schicken.  Kostet die ggf 250,000 Euro, wenn sie gegen ihre einstweilige Verfügung verstossen  :vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Welch Wunder, eben habe ich eine Antwort-Email von der Internet Clearing BV erhalten.



Und auf welchen Websites hast Du Dich bewegt?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

@gerry 

zu welcher Uhrzeit war deine Einwahl?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Februar 2004)

MTB schrieb:
			
		

> zu welcher Uhrzeit war deine Einwahl?


Warum willst Du das wissen? Damit Gerrys Einwahlen aus dem System genommen werden, da er sich zu wehren weiss?


----------



## Gerry71 (11 Februar 2004)

Die URL darf ich hier nicht nennen, da gefährlicher Link (s.o.).

Einwahlzeiten: Die Angaben oben müssen ausreichen. Ich kann hier nicht jedem vertrauen. Gästen erst recht nicht.

Frage an alle: Wieso tauchen diese Verbindungen nicht im ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf ? Auf Nachfrage bei der DT: Weil BT diese nicht übermittelt an die DT. Ist aber bei unseren Telefonrechnungen mit EVN auch so bei anderen INet-cbc-Anbietern wie z.B. Arcor.


P.S.: Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Leute hier im Forum von BT oder sogar von der "Internet Clearing" sind.


----------



## cicojaka (11 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich konnte eben mit sehr viel Mühe die Registry auslesen lassen:
> 
> Dort ist keine Telefonnummer zu finden, aber die habe ich ja bereits aus der tscash.log.



schau nochmal nach... Diesen Schlüssel müsste es geben...

HKey_Local_Machine\Software\TSCash\[v4\contacts]

in HKLM\software\ müsste irgendwas zu finden sein... Bei vielen Leuten ist das einer der letzten Hinweise, die diverse Löschaktionen überlebt haben...







			
				Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Internetseite lautet aber (zumindest bei meinen Eltern):
> 
> http://.........



ja, da kriegt man allerlei, zB die webinstall.cab

Früher war das so, dass man einen Teil des Ganzen über andere Seiten bekommen hat (die ebenfalls z.T. zweifelhaft sind), das war so wie ein Tennisspiel: script von hier, Bild von dort, dialer von dort, script von webseite usw.

Es ist dringend nötig, soweit noch vorhanden, den Temporary Internet Cache in seiner Originalfassung genau anzukucken, da stehen nämlich noch alle beteiligten webseiten im Klartext drin. Später kann man sich das alles nur noch aus der index.dat zusammen bauen und das ist sehr lästig...

was du meinst, ist evtl. das:

dialinurl = "h**p://webinstall.ts****.com/dynamic/dialer/dialog.html
oder das:
h**p://webinstall.ts****.com/javascript/modules/dialer.js



Hallo Gesetzgeber!!! Bist Du noch da???


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

Hallo cj - wer ist das, der Herr Gesetzgeber?

@Gerry71 und TSCoreNinja  -  habe eben mal die Sites für gutes Kochen, meinen IQ und den Sexfaktor angesurft, Ergebnis:

_"Eine Überprüfung der Sites ergab heute, dass dort momentan keine kostenpflichtigen Angebote positioniert sind."_

Der Hammer war der IQ-Test - 90 Fragen und das alles mit meiner T-Online-Verbindung. Die anderen beiden Sites ergaben Fehlermeldungen.
Da führt gerade jemand (aus welchem Grund auch immer) Watungsarbeiten durch!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo cj - wer ist das, der Herr Gesetzgeber?




Otto Schily z.B.

auf der Herbsttagung des BKA...

http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20040049.htm

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/42560

Grüsse
cico


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

@anna auf gut-kochen warst du? Und kein Dialer? Spinn ich? Was soll dann ein javascript sein, das "activate dialin" heisst???


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

@anna wegen gut-kochen, zur Info, siehe Bild...


ganz unten links, bei Maus über "zu den gerichten"

die statusleiste habeich mir natürlich wieder holen müssen...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

bei mein-iq zur Info ebenfalls nach Weiterleitung zu iqfinder zur INfo.

Kostet nichts? Gleich mal ausprobieren, ich wollte cicos tollen IQ-Test sowieso endlich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

@anna

kein Kommentar


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerry71 und TSCoreNinja  -  habe eben mal die Sites für gutes Kochen, meinen IQ und den Sexfaktor angesurft, Ergebnis:
> 
> _"Eine Überprüfung der Sites ergab heute, dass dort momentan keine kostenpflichtigen Angebote positioniert sind."_
> 
> ...


Hey, ob man das den Mitlesern in diesem Forum zu verdanken hat??? Dann waere es ja glatt zu etwas nuetze gewesen...

Zur Technik: die fuehren Tests der Internet-Anbindung aus per JavaScript. URL enthaelt String "speed=low" und "speed=high". Bei speed=low gibt jetzt (12:44) einen Dialer. Bei speed=high rechnen die per SMS ab. Hab kaum Zeit,  AGBs  gibts auch, scheinen aber OK. Und 2 Euro/mtl? Ist ja Schnaeppchen, wenn ich bei denen dann all die Porno-Seiten mitbekomme?

Dialoge fuer SMS Zugang sind als erschossene Schirme angehaengt


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

und ein Besuch bei webinstall.ts*.com ist auch mit drin im Preis, die sms-Abrechnung macht sms-bill, j.srnec

Neues Geschäftsmodell?

@tscore: welcher dialer?

schade, ich bin heute todkrank und frage mich schon, ob das alles eine Fieberphantasie ist...

tsw.js ist noch dabei, der "progress"-Balken kommt nicht mehr von freeload/tscash, sondern von strip*tv.

Falls ich wieder fit bin, schaue ich mir meinen cache näher an...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Februar 2004)

@Cico,

time-out fuer mich, hab gerade andere Dinge im Kopf (ups, solls auch mal geben)

Ansonsten scheints immer noch den alten Dialer zu sein. Werde heute abend noch einmal nachschauen


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> @anna auf gut-kochen warst du? Und kein Dialer? Spinn ich? Was soll dann ein javascript sein, das "activate dialin" heisst???


*error 400: Bad Request*


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

also ich bekam heute was neues:

qtdialin

was issen das nun? (ich habs wahrscheinlich von der iq-seite, bin am rekonstruieren)


----------



## Gerry71 (11 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> schau nochmal nach... Diesen Schlüssel müsste es geben...
> 
> HKey_Local_Machine\Software\TSCash\[v4\contacts]
> 
> in HKLM\software\ müsste irgendwas zu finden sein... Bei vielen Leuten ist das einer der letzten Hinweise, die diverse Löschaktionen überlebt haben...



Wie schon erwähnt: Die zwei betroffenen Rechner meiner Eltern und Schw.Eltern stehen 200 km von hier entfernt. Ich komme erst wieder in 10 Tagen ran. Meine Eltern haben in der Registry per Telefonanweisung nicht mehr gefunden.

Jetzt aber noch eine interessante News zur BT:
Mein Schwiegervater hat dort heute Morgen angerufen. Natürlich hatten sie auch in seinem Fall noch keine Daten von der Deutschen Telekom.  Die nette Dame von der Hotline sei aber sehr kooperativ und wissbegierig gewesen. Bei dem Hinweis auf "Internet Clearing" und die 0193-Nummer hat sie erwähnt, dass sich momentan die Rechtsabteilung der BT mit diesem 0193-Problem beschäftigt. Angeblich haben sich noch mehr Kunden gemeldet. Weiter geht es in "unserem" Fall aber erst bei Eintreffen der Daten.
Übrigens können auf dem EVN der DT die Einzelverbindungen der BT u.a. in solchen Fällen nicht auftauchen, weil - laut BT Hotline - BT, wie jeder andere INet-Provider auch, nicht zur Weitergabe einer Einzelverbindungsübersicht für die Rechnung der DT verpflichtet ist, sondern nur zu einer "Gesamtrechnung".

Aber bitte wie immer beachten: Auskünfte über die Hotline differieren qualitätsmäßig doch sehr.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*inetcash und der tscash*

Also mir reicht es langsam dicke, was hier gespielt wird... Dann muss ich eben doch mit Pornoseiten argumentieren.

zB www......*.n**

wie ich auf die Seite komme?

Dadurch, dass auf einer anderen Pornoseite ein Hinweis auf inet-cash stand. Deren HP habe ich heute erstmals mit scripts aktiviert angeschaut und war ziemlich erstaunt, wo ich dann landete.

ff*:

selbes Schema: ..../comtron

dialer? hab keinen gefunden...

Kontakte: "First Net S.L., Mallorca"


--> in-telegence ist draussen, inet-cash hat andere Partner, T.S. kann weiter lachen.

h**p://www.eurowebtainment.com/old/ewt2003/teilnehmer_2.html

_Hier wird nicht mit Pornoseiten argumentiert, da gibt es hier Nutzungsregeln 
da hat sich jeder, der hier im Forum postet dran zu halten, auch  Gäste tf/Mod_


----------



## cicojaka (11 Februar 2004)

*Aufgabe*

...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

Gerade hatte ich auch Kontakt mit dem hier beschriebenen Fall des iq-Tests.

Ich befand mich auf der Seite www.tennispassa**.de (eingetragen auf Thomas B., Dortmund). Nach Anklicken einer Werbegrafik oeffnete sich ein Fenster "Sie werden zur Hauptseite weitergeleitet" und ich landete bei www.mein-iq.*

Ich ueberlegte es mir dann doch anders und schloss wieder alle Fenster, dann wurde ich zu www.gut-kochen.* weiter geleitet.

Passiert ist offensichtlich nichts, aber ich fand es sehr interessant, weil die Seite www.tennispassage.* u.a. als Projekt der Firma csh-comtron erwaehnt wird, die ja eine gewisse Rolle zu spielen scheint.

h**p://www.csh-comtron.de/index.php?id=9

siehe auch whois comtron.net

Ich wende mich jetzt einfach mal an die Verantwortlichen und berichte dann, was sie dazu sagen...

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Henri Leconte


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

ok, keine Pornoseiten.  Schade...

aber dann eben das:

h**p://www.touristik-report.de/archiv/tba/archiv/veranstalter/986805175696162816.html

Gerüchte, Gerüchte, Gerüchte,...

Und wo ist die Ehefrau Geschäftsführerin???

Lalala...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*tonis porsche*

toni hat schon lange einen Porsche...

h**p://www.elfertreff.de/porschetreff/pt_treffen.htm


----------



## Gerry71 (12 Februar 2004)

Irgandwann wird "Turbo Toni" das Lachen vergehen ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: tonis porsche*



			
				porschefans schrieb:
			
		

> toni hat schon lange einen Porsche...
> 
> h**p://www.elfertreff.de/porschetreff/pt_treffen.htm


@gal
Toni von [email protected]?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: tonis porsche*



			
				porschefans schrieb:
			
		

> toni hat schon lange einen Porsche...


h**p://www.elfertreff.de/porschetreff/pt_treffen.htm[/quote]@gal


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Toni von [email protected]?



Alias Toni  [email protected]*** ?
Alias Admin Toni @ startseite.de ?  Siehe xxx.startseite.de/dynamic/member/toni.html?display=qa
(Vorsicht, falsch Klicken wird mit Einwahl nicht unter 36 Euro bestraft, gibt da Banneradds fuer irgendwelche dubiosen IQ Tests, soweit ich weiss)

Ich denke sowieso, der Kerl hat nicht nur einen Porsche, sondern auch einen  :bang: .  BTW, ob er und sein niederlaendischer Kollege ihre Namen nicht richtig schreiben koennen? Schon ein trauriger Fall von Identitaetskrise.

Wer uebrigens einen brauchbaren


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*toni und in-telegence*

Mein Name ist Hase und ich hab da was gefunden...

Interessierte (Staats-)Anwälte können gerne Akteneinsichjt beantragen. Bei Kaffee und Kuchen. Allerdings nicht bei mir zu Hause, da der Fluglärm bei uns unerträglich ist...


Grüsse aus dem Morgenthal

mtb


P.S.: Zur Beruhigung für die Verantwortlichen bei tscash: Heute morgen teilte mir Microsoft Deutschland telefonisch mit, dass NICHT gegen die Urheber des Fensters "Windows Update" vorgegangen wird, weil nicht gegen sie vorgegangen werden kann, wenn (sinngemässes Zitat) "die verursachenden server nuicht in Deutschland sind, sondern im Ausland, wo weniger strenge Gesetze gelten".

Glück gehabt...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*???*

meinst Du etwa die hier?

h**p://www.dr-bahr.com/news/news_det_20030617151408.html

cj


----------



## cicojaka (12 Februar 2004)

besser hier:

http://www.heise.de/ct/03/13/046/default.shtml


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: toni und in-telegence*



			
				MorgenthalerBua schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Beruhigung für die Verantwortlichen bei tscash: Heute morgen teilte mir Microsoft Deutschland telefonisch mit, dass NICHT gegen die Urheber des Fensters "Windows Update" vorgegangen wird, weil nicht gegen sie vorgegangen werden kann, wenn (sinngemässes Zitat) "die verursachenden server nicht in Deutschland sind, sondern im Ausland, wo weniger strenge Gesetze gelten".



Output von traceroute webinstall.tscash.com:

```
(...erste Eintraege aus Privacy-Gründen weggeschnitten)
 6  ir-frankfurt2-po3-0.g-win.dfn.de (188.1.80.42)  4.765 ms   4.667 ms   4.796 ms
 7  cr1.1000M.FRA020.versatel.de (80.81.192.80)  4.585 ms   4.427 ms   4.603 ms
 8  cr2.2488M.DOR002.versatel.de (62.214.64.105)  8.518 ms   8.526 ms   8.374 ms
 9  dr2.1000M.DTM1.versatel.de (212.93.10.101)  9.759 ms   8.624 ms   8.425 ms
10  dr1.1000M.DTM1.versatel.de (212.93.10.114)  8.674 ms   8.385 ms   8.407 ms
11  lr1.1000M.DTM1.versatel.de (212.93.10.122)  8.806 ms   8.466 ms   8.534 ms
12  212.93.8.130  10.569 ms   10.548 ms   10.156 ms
13  212.127.40.1  10.306 ms   10.042 ms   10.184 ms
14  wild.comtron.net (212.127.32.25)  10.523 ms   10.514 ms   10.219 ms
```

Au weiha, die Topleveldomain "de" ist ein bezueglich Computerkriminalität weitestgehend rechtsfreier Raum, ich weiss zwar nicht, wo dieses obskurre Land geographisch liegt, juristisch gesehen jedenfalls in der Steinzeit.

[edit] am am 21. Februar:
Ok, hier die Erklaerung fuer Leute, die dies nicht so lesen koennen. Erster Eintrag kommt von dfn.de, also aus dem Deutschen Forschungsnetz 
Dann geht es ueber ein paar Hauptknoten von versatel.de, einem grossen deutschen Internetprovider. Dann tauchen 2 numerische IP Adressen auf, 
die eine gehoert laut WhoIs ebenfalls zu versatel, die naechste liefert


```
inetnum: 212.127.40.0 - 212.127.40.255
netname: COMTRON-INTERNAL
descr: CSH Comtron Shop Handels GmbH Dortmund
country: DE
```
Um Boris Becker zu zitieren, ups, ich bin drin.
Und der letzte Rechner, wild.comtron.net, hoert ebenso auf den Namen webinstall.tscash.com , dass nennt sich Domain Name alias. Funkioniert auch mit mein-iq, da ist es tennis.comtron.net.
[/edit]


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Nur noch absurd,...

aber das dicke Ende wird noch kommen... Nichts da mit Panama-Verschwörungstheorie


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: Aufgabe*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe jetzt beten:
> 
> h**p://www.j-k-d.de/




Gott hat mich erhört und mir einiges über sein Gotteshaus erzählt. Wohnt zufällig jemand in Dortmund?

GRüsse
cj


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*wo ist der comtron-chef*

Die Dortmunder Gottesdiener wussten zu berichten, dass der Inhaber besagter Firma in der Schweiz lebt.

Sogleich eilte ich zum Schweizer Telefonbuch 
http://www.directories.ch/weisseseiten/index.aspx

und fragte mal frech nach.

Aha!


----------



## canarias4 (12 Februar 2004)

*TSCore,SysUpd usw.*

Hallo, 
habe zum Thema schon mal geschrieben, aber ich weiß auch nicht, wieso es nicht aufgetaucht ist. Also, ich habe am 7.1.2004 offensichtlich Kontakt mit diesen Brüdern gehabt, berechnet mit der T-kom-Rechnung vom 4.2.04.=>Zahlung sperren lassen, =>Musterschreiben an die Brüder und Schwestern(s.o.),daß ich nicht zahle,=>Schreiben an RegTP,=>Auskunftsersuchen an RegTP. 
Habe diese Dateien auf Diskette gesichert,den hash-wert ermittelt, alles was in der regedit war,gesichert . 
Vom Internet Clearing... das von anderen bereits erwähnte Standardschreiben bekommen. 

Was sollte ich noch tun?Anzeige bei der Polizei machen, Rechtschutz einschalten? 
Ich habe noch ein Problem: wie bekomme ich den ganzen Mist wieder aus meinem Rechner? 

Wer hat da ein paar Ratschläge für mich? 

Gruß canarias4


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Ich nehme an, du redest vom Dialer "tscore.exe" bzw "tscore.dll". Bevor ich mir einen abschreibe, wäre es nett, uns dies mitzuteilen 

siehe zB

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10190


Ist langwierig...



Wende Dich doch an den Hersteller, die haben angeblich auch ein Deinstallationsprogramm. Ich habe zwei alte Deinstallationsprogramme. Keine Ahnung, ob die funktionieren. Bevor ich Dir die gebe oder dir sage, wo du die kriegst, sollte sie erst einer prüfen, der mehr Ahnung hat als ich...  Wer meldet sich freiwillig???

P.S.: Den (mutmasslichen) Verantwortlichen kann man durchaus identifizieren, selbst ohne Namen zu nennen...

siehe h**p://www.tscash.com/impressum.html

Suchtipps gebe ich gerne per PN
cj


----------



## cicojaka (12 Februar 2004)

cico schrieb:
			
		

> Suchtipps gebe ich gerne per PN
> cj



Dann sollte ich aber nicht als Gast posten, ich Trottel. Beitragszahlreduzierung am falschen Fleck  :bash:


----------



## Der Genervte (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: toni und in-telegence*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> MorgenthalerBua schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur mal als Tipp: die Anzeige in Traceroute zeigt den WEG an ! Und, wenn Du das in D startest ist es normal, recht viele .de unterwegs anzutreffen. Das sagt aber noch lange nichts darüber aus, wo der Server physikalisch steht - und nur darauf kommts an.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*internet clearing - BT*

hallöchen auch.

als i heut nach haus kam, warf mir meine mutsch zornig unsre frisch eingetroffene telekom-rechnung vor die nase so von wegen "wo hast du da wieder rumgesurft?!" nunja ich mir des ganze mal angeschaut und entdeckt des eine gewisse BT (germany) GmbH + Co.oHG (N) eine forderung von 31,03 euro stellt (einwahl über den dailer erfolgte angeblich am 16.01.04). nunja ich natürlich auch sofort die lustige info-page icinf.biz besucht und ratlos davorgesessen. 
hab danach versucht zu besagter firma weitere infos zu erhaschen und bin auf ein forum gestoßen, auf dem ich mir wissbegierig ne menge beiträge durchgelesen hab, u.a. von TSCoreNinja und Gerry71, letzterer hat dann auch irgendwann auf dieses forum verwiesen. die einträge hier hab ich nun ebenfalls studiert, doch bin zu keiner mir im mom helfenden lösung gekommen.

werden nun erstmal den besagten betrag zurückbuchen lassen, und wollt fragen inwiefern wir jetzt wirklich ne chance haben, des das aktzeptiert wird. i mein ihr habt ja nu alle miteinander alle möglichen register gezogen, emails verschickt, telefonate geführt etc., doch habe ich ehrlich gesagt im moment wenig nerven diese schritte ebenso zu gehen und hoffe mit der rückbuchung is des gelaufen - eine realistische hoffnung?!

i hab sachlich betrachtet so eigentlich überhaupt keine ahnung in sachen internet -  fänds super wenn sich jemand meiner mal annehmen könnt und mal ne einschätzung meiner lage vornehmen kann, ggf diverse tipps zur weiteren vorgehensweise etc eingeshlossen. wär euch sehr verbunden.

also verab schoma ein fettes dankeschön.

grüße


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: internet clearing - BT*



			
				paraknoten schrieb:
			
		

> und wollt fragen inwiefern wir jetzt wirklich ne chance haben, des das aktzeptiert wird. i mein ihr habt ja nu alle miteinander alle möglichen register gezogen, emails verschickt, telefonate geführt etc., doch habe ich ehrlich gesagt im moment wenig nerven diese schritte ebenso zu gehen und hoffe mit der rückbuchung is des gelaufen - eine realistische hoffnung?!



Wenn Du Dich an die "Basics" hältst (s.u.), würde ich Deine Chancen als gut betrachten für den Fall, dass Du betrogen worden bist...

Ein bisschen lesen muss sein:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


Ob Du jemanden findest, der auf Deinem PC Beweise finden könnte oder Hinweise, hmm, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Ich bin PC-Dummie und habe mich auf die Suche gemacht. Es war möglich, den Beweis zu finden - aber der Aufwand war ENORM!

Beweiskräftig ist's ohnehin nur, wenn Du noch nirgends rumgefummelt hast... 

ZIVILRECHTLICH gibt es die oben beschriebenen Hinweise, STRAFRECHTLICH ist eine andere Frage und first of all:

um was geht es eigentlich genau





cj


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*Re: toni und in-telegence*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal als Tipp: die Anzeige in Traceroute zeigt den WEG an ! Und, wenn Du das in D startest ist es normal, recht viele .de unterwegs anzutreffen. Das sagt aber noch lange nichts darüber aus, wo der Server physikalisch steht - und nur darauf kommts an.




Verständnisfrage von einem Dummie:

du sagst, es wird der Weg beschrieben zum Ziel X. Ok. Dass da viele de's sind ist klar. Aber wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er von der letzten de-Stelle plötzlich tralala nach Timbuktu hüpft?

Und wenn es eine passende Firma gibt, ein passendes Gebäude usw. usf., dann KÖNNTE doch da jemand kucken, ob da der server steht.

DASS es "da" Server gibt, weiss ich (Augenzeugenberichte, ist aber ein 5-6-stöckiges langgezogenes Backstein-Bürogebäude, sachdienliche Hinweise anwesender Dortmunder dringend gesucht). Dass der server aber auch in Küssdienacht in der Schweiz stehen könnte, ist mir klar. Nur würde die traceroute keinen Sinn machen. Wenn nun die URL, die den dialer brachte, auch per traceroute verfolgt wird und noch die URL, mit der es losging, dann würde es eng werden. 

Wird es leider nicht, denn da kommt eine andere "Comtron" ins Spiel, die NETW.SOLL. ...

Deren Verknüpfungen nach Deutschland sind dann des Krimis zweiter Teil, zu dem es aber von meiner Seite nur kommt, wenn aus dem "Fall TSCash" was wird, soll heissen: Wenn da Verfehlungen sind, sollen sie verfolgt werden - und wenn nicht, sollen "die" (Toni, comtron, inetcash, cybercash, usw.) halt mal Stellung beziehen. Ungefähr 30 e-mails hab ich Ihnen doch schon geschickt...

Vielleicht sollten das alle Betroffenen tun... 

morgenthalerbua


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2004)

Du könntest den letzten Schritt (oder die letzten Schritte) in das Formular unter ww.computerbetrug.de/whois eingeben. Dann kriegst Du gesagt, wem die Adresse gehört. Und dann kann man sich schon ungefähr ausmalen, wo der Server steht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

traceroute schrieb:
			
		

> 11  lr1.1000M.DTM1.versatel.de (212.93.10.122)  8.806 ms   8.466 ms   8.534 ms
> 12  212.93.8.130  10.569 ms   10.548 ms   10.156 ms
> 13  212.127.40.1  10.306 ms   10.042 ms   10.184 ms
> 14  wild.comtron.net (212.127.32.25)  10.523 ms   10.514 ms   10.219 ms



Also noch einmal:

@11 versatel.de DTM1 ist wohl Dortmund
@12 (ripe) versatel.de/Dortmund
@13 firma csh-com***/dortmund
@14 firma csh-com***/dortmund

Adressen sind bekannt, losfahren, kucken!!!


@genervter: Ist es denkbar, dass ein Server, der in Dortmund steht, gleichzeitig in der Schweiz steht? Das meine ich ernst... Denn wenn "die Firma mit den zehn Namen am Briefkasten" (Zitat Anwohner) nicht mehr da ist und das aber die Traceroute ist, dann habe ich ein Verständnisproblem...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Haben diese IP-Nummern denn irgendeine Bedeutung? Stehen da "verwandte" IP-Nr. nebeneinander? Gibt es da Blocks? Wenn es Blocks sind, ist die letzte Adresse eine der ersten und es kommt vorher... au weia!!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2004)

Es gibt auch Websites mit geografischer Lastverteilung. Da kann es sein, dass quer durch di eWelt eine Herde Server stehen und die User je nach Ursprung auf einen anderen Server gelotst werden.


----------



## Der Genervte (12 Februar 2004)

@morgenthalerbua

Theoretisch möglich, allerdings ist das dann ein Fall für Juristen, in wie weit Cluster oder Proxis/Router zu internen Netzen wo zuzuordnen ist.

Als Beispiel: in Dortmund steht ein Proxy. Dieser routet in ein internes Netzwerk, dessen Server allerdings im Ausland stehen.

Nehme mal an, das wäre was für eine Doktorarbeit in Jura.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

*Antwortschreiben von Internet Clearing*

habe gerade meinen netten Textstückesucher laufen lassen...

was spuckt er aus?

e-mai von Internet Clearing.

received from ***.***.**.**

Was rauskam, brauche ich etzt aber nicht extra erwähnen, oder???


----------



## cicojaka (12 Februar 2004)

...


----------



## Der Genervte (12 Februar 2004)

Tja, dann mal ne Frage an die Juristen:

Ist der tatsächliche Standort eines Servers maßgeblich, oder die letzte zu ermittelnde IP-Adresse (eventuell eines Servers davor)?

Aber, auffällig ist diese "Häufung" schon.


----------



## cicojaka (12 Februar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> oder die letzte zu ermittelnde IP-Adresse (eventuell eines Servers davor)?



ES GIBT KEINEN SERVER DAVOR!!!!


----------



## Der Genervte (12 Februar 2004)

@cj

"Server davor" heißt, das es nicht der Rechner sein muß, den die IP angibt.

Wenn über einen Proxy gesendet wird siehst Du nur die IP des Proxys - und der kann in Dortmund stehen. Dieser kann aber auch in ein internes Netz routen, wo die Rechner dann sonst wo stehen können - nur das siehst Du nicht.

Deswegen, ist wohl eher eine juristische Frage.
Als Otto-Normalo kann man wohl nur versuchen mal an diese Adresse einen Brief zu schicken - wenn eine qualifizierte Antwort kommt, erledigt sich die Frage nach dem Standort von selbst.


----------



## cicojaka (12 Februar 2004)

...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal als Tipp: die Anzeige in Traceroute zeigt den WEG an ! Und, wenn Du das in D startest ist es normal, recht viele .de unterwegs anzutreffen. Das sagt aber noch lange nichts darüber aus, wo der Server physikalisch steht - und nur darauf kommts an.


Bin mir dessen voellig bewusst. Aber schau Dir mal das Posting von Gal an. Von mir aus koennen die nen Server auf dem Mond per Proxy einbinden, CSH-Comtron sollte auf die Finger geklopft werden.

Zur Vervollstaendigung (siehe Heikos Rat):


> 12  212.93.8.130  10.569 ms   10.548 ms   10.156 ms
> 13  212.127.40.1  10.306 ms   10.042 ms   10.184 ms
> 14  wild.comtron.net (212.127.32.25)  10.523 ms   10.514 ms   10.219 ms


Mal schauen, whois Abfrage

zu 12:
inetnum: 212.93.0.0 - 212.93.31.255
netname: DE-VEW-TELNET-19981105
descr: PROVIDER
descr: VersaTel Deutschland
country: DE

zu 13: 
inetnum: 212.127.40.0 - 212.127.40.255
netname: COMTRON-INTERNAL
descr: CSH Comtron Shop Handels GmbH Dortmund
country: DE

=>Traceroute verschwindet im internen CSH Comtron Netz.

@Galdikas:
kannst Du Comtron<->TS irgendwie ausser über Adressübereinstimmung belegen. Ob der hiesigen Stimmung ist PN wohl angebracht.



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn über einen Proxy gesendet wird siehst Du nur die IP des Proxys - und der kann in Dortmund stehen. Dieser kann aber auch in ein internes Netz routen, wo die Rechner dann sonst wo stehen können - nur das siehst Du nicht.
> 
> Deswegen, ist wohl eher eine juristische Frage.
> 
> Als Otto-Normalo kann man wohl nur versuchen mal an diese Adresse einen Brief zu schicken - wenn eine qualifizierte Antwort kommt, erledigt sich die Frage nach dem Standort von selbst.


[email protected]? Antwortet dem Hörensagen (Details dazu nicht hier, sondern per PN) nach ein Herr T. S. der den Vorgang sehr objektiv prüft.

Aber selbst bei einem Proxy in Dortmund hilft das Steckerziehen (wenn man das richtige Ethernet Kabel erwischt, und zur Not sollten die Polizisten in einem Rechtsstaat nicht so wählerisch mit dem richtigen Stecker sein).

@TS: wirst wohl Deinen Porsche brauchen (ist zumindest meine Hoffnung), damit Du schneller zwischen CH und NL hin und her kommst, hier wird es wohl ungemütlich.

Gute Nacht und seligen Schlaf an alle,


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Mein kleiner Beitrag zu diesem Puzzle ist anscheinend recht unscheinbar, ich gebe es zu...


Vielleicht lässt sich das Ganze ja dadurch klären, dass dort offensichtlich ein Apacheserver läuft. Bei diesem gibt es die Möglichkeit, virtuelle Server einzurichten.

Wie das funktioniert:

h**p://tennis.comtron.net/manual/vhosts/ip-based.html


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Sam Hawkens
Linux-Fan


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @TS: wirst wohl Deinen Porsche brauchen (ist zumindest meine Hoffnung), damit Du schneller zwischen CH und NL hin und her kommst, hier wird es wohl ungemütlich.



Bei ihm brannte heute abend noch Licht, sagte meine Kristallkugel. Dann kam leider wieder so ein ohrenbetäubendes Flugzeuggeräusch...

MfG
Wolfgang F., First U. Business, El Dorado, Panama
www.easy-offsho**.###


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Hallo liebes Forum,

bin hier als Leser schon seit geraumer Zeit mit von der Partie und habe mich nun endlich angemeldet.

Grund: Ein Fall mit
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N), Barthstrasse 22, 80339 München

BT (British Telecom?) fordert einen Betrag in Höhe von mehreren hundert EURO   

Infos soll es laut Telefonrechnung geben unter w*w.icinf.biz. Geht man auf die Seite, wird man weitergeleitet auf Inter Clearing B.V.  

Als Email-Adresse ist angegeben: [email protected][b]nexnet.de[/b]

Es scheint also klar zu sein, mit wem man sich in Kürze auseinandersetzen muss...

Mangels entsprechenden EVN ist auf der kurzen Rechnung keine Zielrufnummer o.ä. zu erkennen.

Werde mal der Rechnung widersprechen und EVN anfordern. Dann mehr.

Interessant dabei: Kunde wollte Mehrwertdienstenummern bei der Delegomm sperren lassen bevor er überhaupt die Einwahl ins Internet nutzte und auf derselben Rechnung berechnet die Delegomm € 7,73 für die Sperre :-? .

Jemand schon einen anderen Fall in der Hinsicht zu bieten?

Grüße


----------



## 1anwalt1 (13 Februar 2004)

Äh, ja...    obiges Posting ist von mir :roll:


----------



## galdikas (13 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Galdikas:
> kannst Du Comtron<->TS irgendwie ausser über Adressübereinstimmung belegen. Ob der hiesigen Stimmung ist PN wohl angebracht.



Was meinst Du mit "Comtron"?

HRB13916  CSH Comtron-Shop Handels GmbH, Dortmund
HRB13221  CNS Comtron-net Service GmbH, Dortmund

Und was mit "TS"?

HRB15345 TS Net GmbH, Dortmund
T**i S******i Zumikon/Zürich, Schweiz?

gal


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Februar 2004)

1anwalt1 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, ja...    obiges Posting ist von mir :roll:



Hi 1anwalt1,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der Nick was ueber Deinen Berufstand aussagt (Mensch, hier wimmelt es ja vor Juristen, muss mal direkt meine Signature anpassen, sie ist übrigens auch Juristin   ).

Aber zurück zum Topic: Internet Clearing hat meines Wissens keinen registrierten oder registrierungsfähigen (bei der RegTP) Dialer im Programm. Am nähesten kommt wohl der Dialer unter AllAccess.exe, der wählt aber meiner Erkenntnis nicht BT an.

Vermutlich war es der Dialer TSCore.exe, der hier hinreichend bekannt ist. Dein Client dürfte Hinweise über den genutzten Dienst in der Registry finden, mal nach dem Schlüssel TSCash suchen. Der Dialer ist seit dem 15. August im Abseits aufgrund der Technik. Ausserdem ist vermutlich dieser Dialer schon gerichtlich aktenkundig zur vollautomatischen Dialereinwahl durch Internet Clearing BV missbraucht worden, siehe http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkoeln030703.html
Ich halte also eine Anfechtung der Forderungen für vielversprechend.

British Telecom rechnet diese Dinge über Internet by Call Nummer 0193 ab, EVN gibts also höchstens von denen. Frage mal Gerry71, was die ihm heute erzählt haben. Und deren Rechtsabteilung scheint sich schon ein wenig den Kopf zu kratzen. Meiner Meinung (aber IANAL) nach ist das Umgehung der TKV, siehe Posting mit Ausschnitten daraus. 

Ggf kann ich weitere technische Infos beisteuern, mir wäre als Gegenleistung an ein paar juristischen Ratschlägen gelegen, nachdem hier einer der Verantwortlichen mit juristischem Vorgehen droht.

Grüße,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

1anwalt1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Grund: Ein Fall mit BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N), Barthstrasse 22, 80339 München
> 
> BT (British Telecom?) fordert einen Betrag in Höhe von mehreren hundert EURO
> 
> ...


1. herzlich Willkommen!
2. BT Deutschland ist der Ableger der Britsh Telecom
3. finden Sie unbedingt über die BT heraus, um welche Nummer es sich definitiv gehandelt hatte;
4. [email protected] - scheint zu bedeuten, dass BT die Forderung gleich über die Nexnet (das Unternehmen, dass angeblich keine Inkassoerlaubnis besitzt) beizutreiben versucht;
5. hat Ihr Mandant definitiv bereits eine 0190/0900er Sperre beantragt, dann war die womöglich unwirksam, weil die Einwahl über eine 0193er Gasse erfolgt ist;

*Gemäß mdl. Auskunft der RegTP, hier dem Leiter des Referat 117, Herrn RD K. Schie..., ggü. "anna", am 12.02.2004, ist die Verwendung dieser Nummerngasse zur Abrechnung von Internetinhalten unrechtmäßig und somit illegal - es esteht kein Zahlungsanspruch!*

@1anwalt1 - hier steht und fällt alles mit der Einwahlnummer, die muss her! Sollte schließlich doch nur eine 0190/09009er Nummer gewählt worden sein, dann ist die Rechnungslegung der Sperre durch die DTAG ja ein eindeutiger Hinweis, dass die Sperre von Ihrem Mandanten gewünscht und mit Sicherheit auch ausgeführt worden ist. Hierfür müsste Ihr Mandant auch einen weiteren Beleg zugestellt bekommen haben, aus dem hervorgeht, wann die Schaltung erfolgt ist. Diese Bestätigung kann jedoch auch nachträglich über die 08003301000 in Auftrag gegeben werden - das sollte Ihr Mandant mal machen, wenn er das Schreiben nicht mehr besitzt. Empfehlenswert wäre dabei, den wahren Grund für diesen Auftrag der Hotline nicht mitzuteilen. Einfach nur eine Bestätigung für den Sperrauftrag anforderen, mit explizitem Hinweis auf das Datum der Ausführung.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ggf kann ich weitere technische Infos beisteuern, mir wäre als Gegenleistung an ein paar juristischen Ratschlägen gelegen, nachdem hier einer der Verantwortlichen mit juristischem Vorgehen droht.



Hab ich was übersehen? Welcher Verantwortliche droht hier mit juristischem Vorgehen? Oder meinst du abstrakt die Inkassobemühungen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich war es der Dialer TSCore.exe, der hier hinreichend bekannt ist. Dein Client dürfte Hinweise über den genutzten Dienst in der Registry finden, mal nach dem Schlüssel TSCash suchen. Der Dialer ist seit dem 15. August im Abseits aufgrund der Technik.




Nein! tscore wählte sich sogar noch im Januar 2004 ein, allerdings zum Spottpreis. Leider hat es nicht geklappt, ich hätte gerne als Aggressionsabbau nette nackte Mädels gekuckt bei Herrn F.M., dem Pyramidenspielbetreiber aus Niedern***...

Auf wiederholte Anfragen, welchen Mährwert er anbietet und wie ich den nutzen kann, reagierte er nicht. Das ist die letzte Begegnung mit tscore meinerseits.

Einwahl: nagel mich nicht fest, ich habs noch irgendwie rasapi32.dll tscore.dll DialPHoneBook oder so...


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Die juristische Sprache soll sehr wohl der Autorität des Rechts dienen - der seiner Vertreter nur in bescheidenerem Umfang. Juli Zeh



_"Woher soll ich wissen, was ich meine, bevor ich höre, was ich sage?"_ ... aber wir geben uns Mühe!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Wenn es JETZT nicht endlich reicht, um gegen dieses Backsteingebäude in Dortmund vorzugehen, dann niemals mehr. Dann ist es in D. offensichtlich legal, sich Geld zu "erschleichen".

Dann geh ich morgen mal zur Bankfiliale um die Ecke und tue seinesgleichen.

Oh T., mein Vorbild!


zur Erinnerung: Mein erster Beitrag mit der Vermutung, dass das alles zusammenhängt, stammt vom Anfang Dez.

Das war mein allererster Beitrag...

Passieren wird da nie was, weil Otto Schily offensichtlich lieber Reden schwingt als zu handeln.

Hauptsache, Mütter, die 10 Min. zum Einkaufen mit zwei Kindern auf dem Gehweg parken, kriegen einen Strafzettel. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @1anwalt1 - hier steht und fällt alles mit der Einwahlnummer, die muss her!



@anna: 
Können wir uns duzen?  

Im übrigen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Genauso sehe ich das auch, es hängt alles von der Einwahl-Nummer ab.

Ich habe schon mehrere Verfahren gegen Intelegence, nexnet, Talkline, Intrum Justitia, gegen die Kollegen Seiler aus abgetretenem Recht usw... am laufen. Bin in dieser Thematik juristisch ganz ordentlich auf dem Laufenden, nur PC-technisch fehlt es mir an Wissen, daher ist der Großteil diese Threads leider für mich unverständlich.

BT hatte ich noch nicht auf der Gegenseite. Nun ja, auf in den Kampf! :evil: 

@ TSCoreNinja:
Wie du siehst, bez. meines Nicks hast du richtig vermutet. Ist der zweite Teil meiner Vanity...


----------



## 1anwalt1 (13 Februar 2004)

Wiederum Beitrag eigentlich von mir. Warum logg ich mich immer selbst aus?    

Gelobe Besserung.


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2004)

@  1anwalt1 
Bei der Anmeldung den Haken setzen :
"Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden:"
Dann kann es nicht passieren, sich aus Versehen nicht anzumelden.
tf

PS: Und nicht ausloggen


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

@Gast

Ich freue mich, wieder von jmd. zu hören, der die juristischen Mittel hat, dagegen vorzugehen.

Meine Frage im Moment ist aber technischer Natur: Diesmal ohne komplizierte Formulierung:

Wie simuliert man auf einem reinen DSL-Rechner eine Einwahl? Ich habe es mit einem nicht existenten Modem versucht, da versuchte es der dialer vergeblich und gab mir seine Nummer preis. Das klappt aber nicht immer 

Im erwähnten Beispiel war es eine Pornoseite, die ich mir aus den verfügbaren Infos des Dialers "tscore" herausgefischt habe... Die Einwahl erschien relativ sauber, mit Preisangabe, aber halt leider über eine 0190-er Nummer und damit nicht legal. 

Ist das dann eine Ordnungswidrigkeit?


Liebe Grüsse


cicoj

P.S.:
Immer konkret bleiben
Immer konkret bleiben
Immer konkret bleiben
...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Der Einwahllink zu siehe oben:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe tscore.dll,RunDllPhoneBook


was bedeutet das?


----------



## Gerry71 (13 Februar 2004)

Update:

Nach ca. 30 Versuchen seit heute Morgen, bin ich endlich bei der BT-Hotline durchgekommen. Die Daten von der DT sind inzwischen eingetroffen.

Zuerst wurde mir - relativ schroff - entgegnet, dass die Einwahl über die 0193/59130 rechtmäßig war. Dann habe ich meine bzw. unsere ganzen Geschütze aufgefahren und plötzlich musste sich die Dame kurz bei einem Kollegen erkundigen. Nach der Wartepause wurde sie überraschend nett. Weshalb wohl !?  Der Fall werde geprüft und wir bekommen in den nächsten zwei Wochen ein Schreiben von der british telecom.

Sie hat natürlich nichts Konkretes eingestanden, aber es dürfte klar sein, dass sich BT beugt.

Jetzt haben wir zumindest die Bestätigung, dass es sich um eine 0193-Einwahlnummer handelt.


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt haben wir zumindest die Bestätigung, dass es sich um eine 0193-Einwahlnummer handelt.



Sehr gut!!!

Ist das nun eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder ein Betrug(sversuch)???


Ich schiele immer noch Richtung "Alte Straße"...


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nun eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder ein Betrug(sversuch)???


http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1464360&t=1293717&m=6267468&d=30#6267468


> 16.04.03 Regulierungsbehörde verbietet 0193-Dialer


man sollte mal anfragen...

tf


----------



## Gerry71 (13 Februar 2004)

Da musst Du den Kollegen "1anwalt1" fragen. Dieses Rechts- bzw. Themengebiet ist nämlich Neuland für mich.
Betrug ist IMHO schon möglich bei dieser Art von automatischer Installation und Einwahl das Dialers, allerdings "nur" als *versuchter* Betrug gem. § 263 II, III Nr.1 StGB. Zumindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Februar 2004)

@ Gerry71


Ich würde jetzt kurz BT schreiben und mich für die Auskunft bedanken, insbesondere wegen der Nennung der Einwahlnummer 0193/59130  (bitte benennen).

Wenn sie nicht widersprechen hast Du dann einen Nachweis, dass es über 0193  ... lief.


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

@technofreak 
Danke für den link

Mensch, APRIL!!!!!! 2003

Ich glaub das alles nicht... Das ist 10 Monate her...

Und seitdem hat sich keiner beschwert?
Das glaub ich nicht...

Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass da was stinkt...


----------



## Gerry71 (13 Februar 2004)

Kann ich machen. Allerdings macht das wohl nur Sinn per Einschrieben(+Rückschein). 

In unserem Fall war klar, dass es sich nicht um eine 0900- oder 0190-Nummer handeln konnte, denn diese sind bei meinen Eltern schon seit gut einem Jahr gesperrt.

Aber es hätte ja auch eine trickreiche Auslands-Einwahlnummer sein können.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich machen. Allerdings macht das wohl nur Sinn per Einschrieben(+Rückschein).
> 
> In unserem Fall war klar, dass es sich nicht um eine 0900- oder 0190-Nummer handeln konnte, denn diese sind bei meinen Eltern schon seit gut einem Jahr gesperrt.
> 
> Aber es hätte ja auch eine trickreiche Auslands-Einwahlnummer sein können.



Nein nicht nötig. Einfacher Brief und zusätzlich Fax mit Nachweisfunktion (etwa bei Fritzfax Nachweis drucken = dann wird eine verkleinerte Seite mit den Sendedaten ausgedruckt). Das reicht.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

cicoj schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das dann eine Ordnungswidrigkeit?


 Ja, das ist es - wie das strafrechtlich zu bewerten ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Die RegTP sucht derzeit nach Hinweisen in den körbeweise Beschwerden nach der Anwendung von 0193er Nummern durch den Kunden der BT.

Ein Dialer oder sonst irgendeine Einwahlmöglichkeiten (derzeit sogar auch noch die Tunneltchnologien) müssen den Mindestvoraussetzungen gem. TKG entsprechen. Der § 43b Abs. 6 besagt: _"... Dialer dürfen nur in einer Rufnummerngasse betrieben werden, die von der RegTP festgelegt wird (0900-9, Verf. 39/2003)."_

Hiermit ist jede Art der Abrechnung von Inhalten aus dem Internet gemeint! Eine Registrierung bei 0193er Einwahl kann nicht vorliegen, da diese Nummerngasse nicht registrierungsfähig ist und somit aus dem Raster fällt und ein Antrag wahrscheinlich von vornherein abgewiesen werden würde. Ohne Registrierung besteht generell kein Zahlungsanspruch des Inhalteanbieters oder des für ihn handelnden Telefon/Inkassounternehemen.


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

Also ist das:

@ dial=0190735092
@ desc=Alana, eine 19 jährige Lolita verführt Dich in ihrer heissen Pornowelt
@ cost=1,24 €/Min.
@ euro=1,24 €/Min.
@ url=http://www.sexy*****.com/*members**/start.htm


eine Ordnungswidrigkeit?

UNGEACHTET DESSEN, OB UND WIE AUF DIE VERBINDUNG HINGEWIESEN WIRD.

Es ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, weil die falsche Nr. verwendet wird?

Na dann würde ich mich ausnahmsweise bereit erklären, 1,24€ zu investieren...



Frage an die Juristen:

Im Deutschen Reich, erzählte mir ein Jurist, war Diebstahl als Wegnahme einer beweglichen Sache definiert. Dann klaute jemand Strom und konnte nicht verurteilt werden, weil er keine "bewegliche Sache" entwendet hatte. Kennt jemand den Fall und wie ging er aus?

Denn der Verstoss gegen Registrierungsregeln kam ja auch noch nie vor, da es bisher keine gab...

Wie wird das juristisch gehandhabt, ein Vergehen, das es noch nicht in dieser Form gibt, das aber sicher ein Vergehen ist...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Im Anhang für Tüftler eine Einwahlseite mit internationalen tscash-Verbindungen (als txt). BITTE NICHT IN HTML-SEITE UMWANDELN. Habe ich gerade gemacht, jetzt darf ich hier wieder zwei Stunden aufräumen. Mist. Deutsche Einwahlnummer war nicht für MWD zugelassen. Werde sie posten, sobald ich sie wieder finde...


Extrahiert:

```
javascript:tsc.dial(4445, false);
```



			
				hxxp://w00t.tscash.com/customer/4445 schrieb:
			
		

> B
> # V=2
> + 4445
> @ name=xxxxxxxxxx
> ...



Und fuer die Oesterreicher:

```
javascript:tsc.dial(4446, false);
```



			
				hxxp://w00t.tscash.com/customer/4446 schrieb:
			
		

> # B
> # V=2
> + 4446
> @ name=xxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...



Gibt auch noch mehr Laender, aber die Idee ist wohl klar.
4447 ist Schweiz, 4448 ist UK, 8548 ist USA, 8549 ist Italien... Wir bedienen international. Auch andere Nummern geben interessante Ergebnisse. BTW, @cj, spar Dir das Suchen, Nummer steht oben, ist die 0190735092 
[Update: ups, war wohl zu langsam, die Jungs schreiben alle zu schnell hier]

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Gerry71 (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Im Deutschen Reich, erzählte mir ein Jurist, war Diebstahl als Wegnahme einer beweglichen Sache definiert. Dann klaute jemand Strom und konnte nicht verurteilt werden, weil er keine "bewegliche Sache" entwendet hatte. Kennt jemand den Fall und wie ging er aus?



Auch heute noch ist für einen Diebstahl (§ 242 StGB) die "fremde bewegliche Sache" Tatbestandsmerkmal.
Dank des "Stromfalls" wurde ein neuer Paragraph im StGB erschaffen: § 248c StGB, nämlich die "Entziehung elektrischer Energie".

Beim Betrug gibt es dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Counselor (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Im Deutschen Reich, erzählte mir ein Jurist, war Diebstahl als Wegnahme einer beweglichen Sache definiert. Dann klaute jemand Strom und konnte nicht verurteilt werden, weil er keine "bewegliche Sache" entwendet hatte. Kennt jemand den Fall und wie ging er aus?



Fundstelle: RGSt 32, 165 

Kann Elektrizität oder elektrischer Strom Gegenstand eines Diebstahls sein?

Der Angeklagte, der als Monteur bei der Anlegung des städtischen Elektrizitätswerks in X tätig gewesen war und mietweise ein Zimmer in X bewohnte, durchbohrte das Fensterbrett und schob durch das Loch Drähte in die städtischen Stromleitungen, um mit dem so erlangten Strom sein Zimmer zu beleuchten, was ihm auch gelang.

Der Strafsenat bestätigte, daß der Begriff der Sache nach § 242 StGB im Sinne einer körperlichen Sache zu verstehen sei. Nach natürlicher Auffassung komme die Eigenschaft einer körperlichen Sache aber nur dem Stoff, der raumfüllenden Materie, zu. Auch der Begriff des Gewahrsams erfordere, daß die Sache selbst der faktischen Herrschaft des einzelnen räumlich-körperlich unterworfen ist. Da die Vertreter der Wissenschaft der Elektrizität überwiegend die Eigenschaft des Stoffes absprächen, dürfe der Strafrichter sich nicht für befugt halten, die Elektrizität als einen Stoff, den elektrischen Strom als eine körperliche Sache anzusehen.


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

Aha. Deckt sich mit der Aussage der RegTP "Die Juristen arbeiten an einer Novellierung"... Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde der Stromdieb damals aber doch verknackt, oder?

Und um auf das gestrige Spiel "Wo ist der Server"? zurück zu kommen. In diesem Fall waren neben den schon Bekannten die "nicht allzu fernen" beteiligt.

Wegen der vielen Klagen ob meines Kryptomanismus hier Klartext:

netname:      ADS-NETZ
descr:        ADS-Zeitungsverlag
descr:        59065 Hamm
country:      DE

von dort kam eine asp-Datei (???) namens "dialer"


Im Cache steht was von "h....". Hmm. Die deutsche Adresse gehört einem Berliner, die internationale registrierte mein Freund "Jore" und sie gehört einem Helfer von "Cico" (siehe whois h.....com), nämlich dem Produzenten des "Steve Harer, digital-simplex-dialers". Die info-Variante gehört einem "Neubundesländler". Was es damit auf sich hat, bzw. ob das ein Hinweis auf eine Seite ist und wenn ja auf welche, muss ich noch klären.

Das ist wieder so ein "unzählige-Beteiligte-Fall"


mfg
cico

_Editiert siehe Nutzungsregeln , aus den Angaben sich eine URL zu basteln 
ist selbst für einen Newbie kein Problem, und hier gilt gleiches Recht für alle tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*Abfrage der österreichischen Mehrwertnummern*

Falls es jemanden der Vollständigkeit halber interessiert: Für österreichische Mehrwertnummern gibt es auf der offiziellen Seite der RTR ein kostenloses und anonym zugängliches "Whois"

http://www.rtr.at/WWW/RFNr.nsf/deutsch/Telekommunikation~Nummerierung~Zugeteilte Nummern


Alle zugeteilten und zur Vergabe freigegebenen Rufnummern können mittels der obigen Suchfunktion abgefragt werden. Wird nur der Rufnummernbereich ausgewählt oder eine unvollständige Rufnummer eingegeben, so wird der Status aller Rufnummern in diesem Bereich angezeigt. Wird über die Diensteauswahl der Bereich für private Netze, für Notrufnummern oder besondere Rufnummern ausgewählt, wird unabhängig von der eingegebenen Rufnummer immer auf eine vollständige Liste des betreffenden Bereiches verwiesen.

Ausgenommen davon sind zugeteilte geografische Rufnummernblöcke und zugeteilte Auswahlkennzahlen für nationale Tonbanddienste im Bereich 15xx. Diese stehen nur als Download zur Verfügung.

Verzeichnis der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter

Gemäß § 24 Abs. 3 TKG 2003 hat die RTR-GmbH ein Verzeichnis der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter zu führen. Bei Eingabe einer sechsstelligen Teilnehmernummer (z.B. 0900 123456) in den Rufnummernbereichen (0)900, (0)901,
(0)930, (0)810 und (0)820 in der obigen Abfragemaske wird daher zusätzlich zum Zuteilungsinhaber auch der jeweilige Diensteanbieter angezeigt sofern die betreffende Rufnummer als genutzt angezeigt wurde. 
Allfällige Fragen richten Sie bitte an: [email protected].

Rufnummern sortiert nach Betreiber

Um alle Rufnummern aufzulisten, die an einen Zuteilungsinhaber zugeteilt wurden, verwenden Sie bitte den folgenden Link: 

Downloads, Stand 10.02.2004


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Februar 2004)

*Re: Abfrage der österreichischen Mehrwertnummern*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemanden der Vollständigkeit halber interessiert: Für österreichische Mehrwertnummern gibt es auf der offiziellen Seite der RTR ein kostenloses und anonym zugängliches "Whois"
> http://www.rtr.at/WWW/RFNr.nsf/deutsch/Telekommunikation~Nummerierung~Zugeteilte Nummern
> Downloads, Stand 10.02.2004


Prima, durch tscore bedient sich in Oesterreich:

Tel 0930580801
Studio Opera Handels- und BeteiligungsgbmH
A 1060 Wien Linke Wienzeile 4/1/2

Tel 0930830471
ÖKM-Verlag GmbH
A 4821 Lauffen Sulzbach 194

Gibts in AT irgendwelche Gesetze bzg Dialern? Irgendwelche Behoerden, die Rufnummernmissbrauch ahnden? 

TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*Dialer in AT*

Für die Telekommunikation ist in Österreich die RTR als Behörde zuständig. 
www.rtr.at
Deren Seite zu Dialern ist hier zu finden:

http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/deutsch/T...gsstelle+RTR~SchlichtungsstelleRTR~Empfehlung

http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/lookuid/F4E0E8F46ECAA21CC1256DF8003168A8/$file/Ablaufschema.pdf

http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/lookuid/F4E0E8F46ECAA21CC1256DF8003168A8/$file/Empfehlung.pdf

Man beachte auch diese Pressemitteilung zum Thema Dialer:

http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/deutsch/P..._PresseInfoDatum_PInfo30012004TK?OpenDocument

Informationen des dortigen Konsumentenschutzes über Dialer gibt es hier:

http://noe.arbeiterkammer.at/www-588-IP-2573.html


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der vielen Klagen ob meines Kryptomanismus hier Klartext:
> 
> netname:      ADS-NETZ
> descr:        ADS-Zeitungsverlag
> ...



Adresse Am Stadtbad 14? 
Kenne da eine RK Medien Verlags GmbH, gleiche Postleitzahl, ist fuer meinen IQ Test verantwortlich (komisch, einmal Internet Clearing, einmal RK Medien Verlags GmbH, der Herr kann sich wohl nicht entscheiden). War noch zu guten alten In-Telegence Zeiten von TSCore.exe,  die betrieben die Nummer 0190-836843. (Auskunft durch RegTP bestaetigt). 

Schoenes Wochenende an alle,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Deckt sich mit der Aussage der RegTP "Die Juristen arbeiten an einer Novellierung"... Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde der Stromdieb damals aber doch verknackt, oder?


Nein.
Aber später wurde der Straftatbestand "Entziehung elektrischer Energie" ins StGB aufgenommen. Wegen dem Rückwirkungsverbot ist das aber für den konkreten Fall unerheblich gewesen.


----------



## Gerry71 (13 Februar 2004)

Ich versuche jetzt schon seit 3 Stunden ein FAX an die BT zu senden. Ohne Erfolg. 
Also habe ich die Hotline angerufen und bei der Gelegenheit hat mich der Hotline-Mitarbeiter (diesen kannte ich noch nicht  ) gebeten, ihm doch mal mein Problem zu schildern.

Seiner Meinung nach sind folgende Feststellungen schlichtweg falsch:

- Nicht registrierte Dialer dürfen nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde seit dem 15. August 2003 nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.
- Kostenpflichtige Dialer dürfen ab dem 14.12.2003 nur noch über die Ruf-nummerngasse (0)900 9 betrieben werden.

Natürlich dürfe BT weiterhin über 0193-Nummern Dialer-Verbindungsentgelte verlangen.  Das sei legal.

Meine nachfolgenden Belehrungsausführungen haben ihn dann doch zu der Aussage bewegt: "Wir werden das prüfen."

Ich liebe Hotline-Mitarbeiter.  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein treuer Diener, der Textschnipselsucher INforapid, hat wieder ganze Dienste geleistet und aus meinem Chaos folgendes hervorgezaubert:

http://www.reise-zeitung.de/neu/info/kontakt.asp

Bei "Reisezeitung" klingelte bei mir was...

und wieder wurde "Inforapid" fündig:

http://www.touristik-report.de/archiv/tba/archiv/veranstalter/986805175696162816.html

Au weia, was ist denn das eigentlich für eine komische Ballung von komischen Zufällen...

cico


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe Hotline-Mitarbeiter.  :bussi:


Mach sowas schriftlich. Da kann Unfug wenigstens namentlich zugeordnet werden. Das spart Dir meist erheblich Nerven. Diese Erfahrung stammt uebrigens von einer leidigen Notebook-Garantieabwicklung, und nicht von einer Dialereinwahl.  

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Februar 2004)

cicoj schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.reise-zeitung.de/neu/info/kontakt.asp
> 
> Bei "Reisezeitung" klingelte bei mir was...
> 
> ...


Ich weiss. Der Name RK scheint aehnlich viele dubiose Hits zu bringen wie TS, allerdings zunehmend weniger on topic (Dialer). Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gerne... Lass mal die Buechse zu.

TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Seiner Meinung nach sind folgende Feststellungen schlichtweg falsch:
> 
> - Nicht registrierte Dialer dürfen nach Angaben der Regulierungsbehörde seit dem 15. August 2003 nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.
> - Kostenpflichtige Dialer dürfen ab dem 14.12.2003 nur noch über die Ruf-nummerngasse (0)900 9 betrieben werden.
> ...




Man kann es ja mal versuchen, bei Versuchen dieser Art drückt Justitia Germanica offensichtlich alle Augen zu und wenn sie es nach Jahren am Rande der Legalität (Frage: von welcher Seite aus?) endlich schaffen sollten, was tatsächlich unzweifelhaft Legales zu schaffen, dann haben sich alle wieder lieb. TSCash übt schon seit 2000! Ich kann nur ihre jüngeren Versuche beurteilen...

Oder vielleicht ist es eher so: Stell Dir einen Ladendieb vor, den man beim Klauen erwischt: "Probieren sie es bitte noch einmal. Dieses Mal haben wir sie erwischt, weil ihre Manteltaschen ausgebeult waren. Stellen Sie sich wieder an und probieren sie es noch einmal, irgendwann erwischen wir sie dann schon nicht mehr". Ja wo sammer denn hier eigentlich...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der vielen Klagen ob meines Kryptomanismus hier Klartext:
> 
> netname:      ADS-NETZ
> descr:        ADS-Zeitungsverlag
> ...



oops, hab gerade gesehen, dass was editiert wurde. Muss gleich mal kucken, warum...


Aber zurück zu dieser dialer.asp

Gerade nahm ich einen alten Ausdruck "google-Suche nach 'tscash' " zur Hand und weit oben stand dieser link mit h***, den ich auch schon hatte. (Kann THEORETISCH jeder ausprobieren, aber vorsicht, es öffnet sich eine Seite mit Landesflaggen und bei der deutschen Fahne steht in der wieder herzustellenden Statusleiste "javascript:tsc.dial (1036,true)". Klingt äußerst ungut)

Die IP gehört jedenfalls dem Reisezeitungsverlag aus Hamm, der, besser zum Thema passend, zu inet-cash (w*w.inet-cash.de, Arbeitgeber von T.S. im Jahre 2003 laut Auskunft von w*w.eurowebtainment.com) gehört (oder umgekehrt, müsste man zeitlich klären) und diese sind wiederum mit nummerndirekt.de verbandelt (verbindemich.de), die sogar die hotline teilen mit in-telegence... ("Ach, ich wollte zu nummerndirekt", "Passt schon, da können sie schon hier anrufen")

Wenn das der Flori von der BUNM weiss, wundert es mich, dass in-telegence noch nicht pleite ist... bei 250.000 pro Fall...

Und ein Dialer, der nicht 0900-9 wählt, ist seit Dez illegal und müsste demnach die Bedingungen des Urteils gegen in-tele erfüllen.

Hat denn irgendjemand eine Rechnung von in-tele oder seit wann macht das BT?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

*Re: Abfrage der österreichischen Mehrwertnummern*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Für österreichische Mehrwertnummern gibt es auf der offiziellen Seite der RTR ein kostenloses und anonym zugängliches "Whois"



Vielen Dank für den link:

 Bescheidmäßige(r) Zuteilungsinhaber 
(0)930 830400 - (0)930 830499 UTA Telekom AG 

Diensteanbieter hinter der Rufnummer (0)930 830471 :  
Aktuell
  ÖKM-Verlag GmbH
A 4821 Lauffen Sulzbach 194


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

nettes Häuschen... ich will den link nicht posten, weil es nur der des Handwerkers ist, der dort die Decken gemacht hat 

Also: bei evtl. Unregelmässigkeiten wäre der österreichische Anbieter ÖKM durchaus greifbar. Es sind aber keine bekannt. Nachforschungen von meiner Seite eingestellt


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialer oder sonst irgendeine Einwahlmöglichkeiten (derzeit sogar auch noch die Tunneltchnologien) müssen den Mindestvoraussetzungen gem. TKG entsprechen. Der § 43b Abs. 6 besagt: _"... Dialer dürfen nur in einer Rufnummerngasse betrieben werden, die von der RegTP festgelegt wird (0900-9, Verf. 39/2003)."_
> 
> Hiermit ist jede Art der Abrechnung von Inhalten aus dem Internet gemeint!




anna, kannst du dich an das Bild vom IQ-Test erinnern mit der komischen Abrechnung über's Handy? Das müsste doch auch irgendwelchen Regeln entsprechen??? Welchen denn???

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> anna, kannst du dich an das Bild vom IQ-Test erinnern mit der komischen Abrechnung über's Handy? Das müsste doch auch irgendwelchen Regeln entsprechen??? Welchen denn???l


Was Du meinst dürfte der viel gepriesene DSL-Dialer sein. Man kommt auf eine Site und muss über die Anwahl einer 0190er Nummer, via z. B. Handy, das Browserfenster freischalten lassen. Generell spricht derzeit nichts gegen diese Art der Abrechnung, da der User die Eingaben händisch vornimmt und somit aktiv am zustandekommenden Vertrag teilnimmt. Wer die Nummer in ein Handy abtippt, der ist sicherlich auch in der Lage , den daneben stehenden Preis für die Verbindung wahrzunehemen.


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da werde ich ja aufgefordert, meine Handynummer einzugeben. Hmm. Soll ich oder soll ich nicht... Hmm... Hmm... Hmm...

Oder doch zu der von Dir geprüften kostenfreien deutschen Variante?

Ich kämpfe...
Idee: Habe ein leeres Prepaidhandy, kann gar keine sms abrufen. Probiere es aus, rufe SMS nicht ab und warte, was passiert ...

Hmm...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich ja aufgefordert, meine Handynummer einzugeben.


Moment, jetzt muss ich mit meinem "Farnese, Sangiovese" kürzer treten.....


----------



## cicojaka (13 Februar 2004)

*mein-iq zur Info: sms-dialer*

edited


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Ahja, und in welchem von den drei Schritten wird der Preis benannt? Letztendlich kommt die Abrechnung über einen Anruf mittles Handy zusatande. Der bezahlbare Webauftritt ist somit über eine zweite Schine abgerechnet und unterliegt somit nicht den derzeitigen Gesetzmäßgkeiten über den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern - diese Abrechnungsmethode ist schlichtweg nicht erfasst und darüber hinaus (durch das aktive Zutun des Nutzers) auch nicht unbedingt bedenklich.

_Katzenhai könnte jetzt meinen, hier gehört schon etwas mehr Butter bei de Fisch._

Nun gut - einige Fragen wurden zwischenzeitlich beantwortet, einige von Dir selbst.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Also.

Um es mal so zu sagen: ICH (ca. 6 Jahre Interneterfahrung) wäre NIEMALS zu übertölpeln gewesen von DIESEM Ding. 

Von diesem Ding fühlte ich mich nicht betrogen. Denn: Gibt jemand seine Handynummer an, um einen IQ-Test zu machen? Diese Idee wäre irgendwie zu ungewöhnlich, man würde weitere Infos suchen. Ich werde den Film noch einmal studieren, wo diese denn sein könnten. Gibt vielleicht Bonuspunkte.

Die Preisangabe hänge ich an.


ERSTAUNLICHES fördert erst der Internet Cache zutage: Besuch bei Toni und zwar "im Abspann", also während des Besuchs von gut kochen info, den niemand beauftragt hatte.

KOMISCHES SCRIPT "billing.js", ebenfalls NACH DEM ABBRUCH

sehr sonderbar: ein (bildlicher) Hinweis auf ein zu bestätigendes Zertifikat, das ich nicht gesehen habe. Vielleicht habe ich das Zertifikat woanders schon bestätit auf meinen wilden Reisen...

Es gibt KEINE winad2.dll mehr gratis
Es gibt offenbar keine Spuren auf dem PC, die über den cache hinausgehen (nichts im temp, nichts in system)

Trotzdem sieht eine Erfüllung der Bedingungen eines Geschäftsabschlusses für mich anders aus. Man ist ja nicht im Ladsen, da kann auch mal was Irreführendes stehen (ich hasse diese kleinen Läden, wo der Preis für die Bananen immer pro PFUND steht und nicht pro KILO). Aber da kann man reden. Im Internet MÜSSEN hier strengere REgeln gelten.

Noch was:

Beim strip-Fernseher kuckt man auch noch vorbei...



GESAMTNOTE: 5 (mangelhaft)



P.S.: Mein Internetverbindungssymbol ist weg, meine Statusleiste im Explorer ist weg - aber das passiert gerade häufiger. Es steckt aber nur ein DSL-Kabel im PC und wenn nicht gerade jemand meinen PC per Satellit mit dem Internet verbunden hat, dürfte es trotzdem mein normaler Zugang sein. Dieses unerklärliche Symptom kenne ich vom letzten Tonibesuch... Wenn mein PC besonders lustig sein will, zeigt er alles als getrennt an, die Ethernetkarte als deaktiviert und behauptet selbst dann noch trotzig, verbunden zu sein mit dem Internet, wenn ich das DSL-Kabel rausreisse.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja, und in welchem von den drei Schritten wird der Preis benannt? Letztendlich kommt die Abrechnung über einen Anruf mittles Handy zusatande. Der bezahlbare Webauftritt ist somit über eine zweite Schine abgerechnet und unterliegt somit nicht den derzeitigen Gesetzmäßgkeiten über den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern - diese Abrechnungsmethode ist schlichtweg nicht erfasst und darüber hinaus (durch das aktive Zutun des Nutzers) auch nicht unbedingt bedenklich.




Ich habe unter diesen Umständen auf die Nutzung des Angebots verzichtet und werde mich per mail an den Anbieter wenden. Die AGBs sind übrigens im cache - natürlich ausdruckbar. Ich habs aber auf Film, dass sie es in der Realität nicht waren...

Ziemlich kleine Schriftart... Gibts da Bedingungen?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

EIN OFFENES ERNSTES NACHTGELEITWORT AN HERRN TONI S.


Lieber T. !!!

Denkst Du denn überhaupt nicht an Deine Mama? Glaubst Du, mit ein paar goldenen Ohrringen kannst Du ihr gebrochenes Mutterherz trösten???


Gib Dir einen Ruck und erlasse all Deinen Kunden alle Rechnungen. Du hast doch schon Geld genug. Und bitte, T., denk an Deine Mama...

Es rührt mich, diese Worte von ihr zu lesen... Weiss sie eigentlich, wer dem Papa die schöne Seite für sein Geschäft gemacht hat? Mensch, der U., der immer diese nette Musik im Radio hört, wo die Mama fast mitsingen möchte und mitswingen zu "Sultans of swing"...

Täschen Kaffee noch für Dich, lieber Toni-Bub. Ach Toni-Bub, vergiss die Socken nicht, Toni-Bub fahr nicht so schnell...

Wie alt ist sie denn, wenn sie schon über 30 Jahre verheiratet ist? Mein Gott, T., setz Dich in Deinen Flitzer und düse ab nach B., heim zu Mama, ins schöne neue Geschäft im S-Park - und drück sie und sag

MAMA, DU HAST RECHT, man muss höflich sein und tolerant und einander respektieren.

Tu ihr diesen Gefallen...

...wir wären auch mit einem Erlass aller Forderungen zufrieden 


(Das ist sogar ernst gemeint, jeder hat doch eine Mama - gehabt zumindest)


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

wahrsch. cj schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich kleine Schriftart... Gibts da Bedingungen?


Nein, der Gesetzgeber schreibt im TKG nur etwas von "deutlich" vor und dass die Preisangabe mindestens für 3 sec. verfügbar wein muss (kommt aus der Telefonie). Das soll sich aber demnächst eventuell noch verbessern, da wieder mal eine Novelle des TKG zu erwarten ist.

_Eine Bitte cico, aka fischchen - könntest Du mal ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, hier nur mit einem Namen zu posten und das immer angemeldet? Die Gedanken sind bekanntlich frei - aber es ist ziemlich schwierig Deinem Gedankensinn zu folgen, wenn unklar ist, wer hinter den geistigen Ergüssen steht. Insbesondere für Neuankömmlinge und Gäste zerflädderst Du mEn die Themen mit Deinen riesen Gedankensprüngen.
Nicht böse sein - aber Deine Ansprache gilt oftmals mir und ich habe da manchmal echte Probleme folgen zu können._ :roll:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 Februar 2004)

*Deutsche Telekom rechnet illegale Dialer ab*

Hi Forenmitglieder,

etwas neues auf meiner Front. Habe mich ziemlich verschätzt ob des Verlaufs meiner zivilrechtlichen Angelegenheit. Zum Namen des Threads kann ich nun neben British Telecom auch die Deutsche Telekom hinzufügen. Und bin seit heute Besitzer eines Schreibens von Seiler & Co, die die Forderungen des rosas Riesen (!) eintreibt.

Zur Erinnerung: Mein selten daemlicher IQ Test hatte sich Mitte November per 0190-836843 eingewaehlt. Servicenummerndatenbank der RegTP meldete In-Telegence als Betreiber. In-Telegence darf Internet Clearing keine Nummern mehr vermieten laut einstweiliger Verfügung, ich dachte, die lassen das deshalb fallen.  

Rechnung des rosa Riesen wies den Betrag explizit als Telekomleistung aus. Telefonate mit der Hotline verliefen nach dem Schema:
-Sanktionen gesperrt, wir reichen die Leistung an den Mährwertanbieter durch
-Widerspruch mit Forderung nach EVN und Nachweis TKV 16b blieb unbeantwortet, ist ja nicht unsere Leistung

Frage an die Juristen:

-der Widerspruch ist per Fax eingegangen, leider nur mit Journalausdruck mit Zeit/Nummer u nicht Abbild des Dokuments. Erhalt telefonisch durch Hotline bestätigt. Wie gerichtsfest ist das? 

-kann die Telekom das eintreiben, auch wenn es eine In-Telegence Nummer ist laut RegTP? Was ist hier faul?

-werde die Staatsanwaltschaft bitten, die Ermittlungen auf Geldwäscheanzeige Telekom auszuweiten. Hab ja noch nicht die Einstellung meines Verfahrens schriftlich mitgeteilt bekommen. 

-ach, vielleicht ebenfalls relevant: Vom betroffenen Rechner wurde ein Festplattenabbild am Tage nach der Einwahl erstellt und liegt seitdem auf meinem Laptop/Linux Partition, wo ich es bisher per Loop back device read only ansprach zur Analyse. Ist dies beweiskräftig?

So, werde jetzt erst einmal zum Sport gehen, um mich abzureagieren, und dann folge ich Motto des sauren Juristen, auf sie mit Gebrüll! (ich hoffe, das Zitat ist richtig). Genug Vorlagen gibts ja, allerdings hatte ich die bisher nur überflogen.

TSCoreNinja

PS: werde  das Dokument/Auszug dedr Telekomrechnung einstellen, wenn ich meinen Scanner abgestaubt habe. Seiler und Kollegen kriegen auch von mir die Ratenzahlungen angeboten!!!


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Februar 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja
Zugangsbestätigung mit Journal und mündlich kannste vergessen. Nur wenn Dein Fax-Programm eine Nachweisfunktion hat, wie etwa Fritzfax unter "Nachweis drucken" hast Du einen Beleg, weil die erste Seite des Faxe verkleinert mit Sendedaten ausgedruckt wird.


----------



## Gerry71 (14 Februar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn Dein Fax-Programm eine Nachweisfunktion hat, wie etwa Fritzfax unter "Nachweis drucken" hast Du einen Beleg, weil die erste Seite des Faxe verkleinert mit Sendedaten ausgedruckt wird.



Mein Faxgerät hat solch eine Nachweisfunktion. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie es dann mit der Beweiskraft bzgl. der Seiten 2 ff. aussieht.

Das Fax-Gerät der BT ist immer noch abgeschaltet: 01805 004758 (steht auf der Telefonrechnung).
Auch die BT-Nexnet-Fax-Nr.: 0180 263 9638

Nach gut 20 Versuchen zu allen Tages- und Nachtzeiten bin ich jetzt bedient.

Die Fax-Nr. 089 2600 2477 (laut Homepage der BT) konnte ich erreichen.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Februar 2004)

@ Gerry71
Da bei den Sende-Daten auch dieZahl der gesendeten Seiten aufgeführt wird, macht das in der Praxis kaum Probleme. Denn wer ein Faxgeräte bereit hält, muss auch dafür sorgen, dass es funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt die Fundstelle nicht mehr präsent, aber das wurde durch eine OLG bereits entschieden.

Nachtrag: KG Berlin 8. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 19. August 2002, Az: 8 U 380/01 


> ..... Zum Bereich des Empfängers gehören auch die von ihm zur Entgegennahme von Erklärungen bereit gehaltenen Einrichtungen, wie Briefkasten, Postfach, Anrufbeantworter und Telefaxgerät. Auf Hindernisse aus seinem Bereich kann sich der Empfänger nicht berufen, da er diesen durch geeignete Vorkehrungen begegnen kann und muss (BAG NJW 1989,606, 2213). Es ist davon auszugehen, dass dieses Telefaxschreiben in den Kenntnisbereich des Beklagten zu 3) gelangt ist. Das Faxgerät mit dem Anschluss Nr. 030 2148 45-02, das das Schreiben der Klägerin vom 10.Mai 2000 empfangen hat, war dasjenige, welches von beiden Beklagten genutzt worden ist. Das ergibt sich aus dem Schreiben vom 09. November 1999, in dem der genannte Faxanschluss zu Korrespondenzzwecken angegeben ist. Soweit der Beklagte geltend macht, dass er dieses Faxschreiben nicht erhalten habe, weil das Faxgerät auch von der Hauptmieterin, der C GmbH, genutzt worden sei, ist dies unerheblich. Denn im Hinblick auf die Angabe der Telefaxverbindung in dem Schreiben vom 09. November 1999 ist davon auszugehen, dass das Schreiben in den Empfangsbereich des Beklagten gelangt ist und er die Möglichkeit hatte, vom Inhalt der Sendung auch Kenntnis zu nehmen. Der Beklagte kann sich gegenüber der Klägerin auch nicht darauf berufen, dass die C GmbH unzuverlässig sei und deswegen ein solches Schreiben nicht über das mit der C GmbH gemeinsam genutzte Faxgerät hätte versandt werden dürfen. Dies sind Umstände, die allein im Verantwortungs- und Organisationsbereich des Beklagten lagen, so dass es ihm oblegen hätte, sicherzustellen, dass die an ihn oder die GbR gerichteten Sendungen ihn auch erreichen würden.  ....



Im übrigen kommt der normale Brief per Post regelmäßig auch an.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*Allgemein*

Hallo!

Bin schon länger als Gast bei Euch. Habe mich heute angemeldet. Wurde vom Forum teltarif an Euch verwiesen.
Mein 12 jähriger Sohn hatte Kontakt mit winmuschi und xtip. Habe alles durch. Von der Anzeige bei der Polizei mit Abschlußbericht von der Staatsanwaltschaft bis zum Jugendamt. Natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnbescheide. Die Untersuchungen durch die Polizei konnte man vergessen. Jetzt warte ich auf das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren. Das Jugendamt meint, dass sie keine rechtlichen Möglichkeiten haben. Sie haben die Internetadressen der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien zur Prüfung übergeben. Diese wird eine Indizierung vornehmen und eine weitere Verbreitung durch inländische Anbieter unter Strafe stellen. Was immer das auch heißt. 
Habe versucht einen Artikel auf Seite 2 von anna, in dem es um winmuschi ging, zu kopieren. Leider kopiert der Rechner alle Seiten und die rechte Seite ist unvollständig. Mit den vielen Abkürzungen und den zweideutigen Hinweisen sowie den unvollständigen Internetadressen habe ich auch meine Probleme. Ist wohl durch die Nutzungsregeln bedingt.    Na ja vielleicht lerne ich es auch noch.
Werde Euch nicht weiter langweilen. 
Mein Text wurde mit meinem Namen auch nicht abgeschickt. Das Programm sagt, dass der Benutzername belegt ist. Habe den Gast gewählt. 

Gruß eisbaily


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2004)

*Re: Allgemein*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Text wurde mit meinem Namen auch nicht abgeschickt. Das Programm sagt, dass der Benutzername belegt ist. Habe den Gast gewählt.
> 
> Gruß eisbaily



hast du dich freigeschaltet , (Link in der Benachrichtigungs-E-mail)  und mit deinem Namen und Passwort angemeldet? 
der Username ist heute vergeben worden. Daher kann man  nicht mehr als Gast mit diesem Namen posten
tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*neu*

Ja ich habe mich vor einer Stunde mit Eisbaily angemeldet und auch meine key erhalten. Bei der Einwahl wurde mir gesagt, dass ich registriert bin. Ich hatte aber nichts eingegeben. Werde jetzt versuchen ob key abgefragt wird.

Baily


----------



## cicojaka (14 Februar 2004)

*Re: Allgemein*

[...]
Das teltarif-Forum ist sehr umständlich, aber informativ wegen seiner teilweise anarchistischen Tendenzen... [...]

@mods: kann man denn einen Thread "splitten"???


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2004)

*Re: Allgemein*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind da etwas laxer mt den NUBs (KEIN (!!!) Vorwurf an die mods hier!!!!)
> .....
> @mods: kann man denn einen Thread "splitten"???



Deren "Kriegskasse" ist auch etwas größer (so wie bei Heise), um es ganz zart zu umschreiben.
Persönlich kann ich mich nicht mit dem Stil anfreunden, abgesehen von dem chaotischen Layout,
 besser als Augenpfeffer bekannt. Ob das wirklich was bringt, sei dahingestellt. 


Ja, man kann Threads splitten, was aber nur in Ausnahmefällen erfolgt (Thread zu groß, 
oder Thread wurde gehijackt) , dann kann eine Trennung erfolgen, wobei das u.U problematisch ist,
wegen der Verzettelung auf mehrere Threads. 
tf


----------



## Gerry71 (14 Februar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gerry71
> 
> Nachtrag: KG Berlin 8. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 19. August 2002, Az: 8 U 380/01
> 
> ...



Kurz gesagt: Das Faxgerät ist "Empfangsbote".


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 Februar 2004)

*Letzte aussergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung*

Frage an alle Sachkundigen:

Wie berichtet treibt der Bonner Rosa Riese dass durch seinen Börsengang verlorene Geld über dubiose Dialer des Herrn TS mit Hilfe der RAs Seiler und Kollegen ein. Da ich meinen Scanner nicht abgestaubt bekomme (wie kriege ich das Uraltteil unter neuem Linux ans Laufen), hier nur die Essenz:



			
				Seiler schrieb:
			
		

> Forderungssache Deutche Telekom AG
> hiermit zeigen wir anwaltliche Vertretung der oben genannten Gläubigerin an.
> (... Zitat Urteil von 2001 des BGH, dass wir auf jeden fall Zahlen muessten, weggelassen...)
> Wir wurden daher beauftragt das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten udn die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie zu betreiben.
> Wir geben Ihnen hiermit letztmals Gelegenheit, (...) zu bezahlen



-Was nun? Ignorieren, oder hat das bezueglich der Inkassokosten Nachteile?
-Wer ist nun fuer EVN verantwortlich, Telekom oder Seiler?
-Ist eine Schilderung des Falles hilfreich? Ich würde es letztlich gerne zum Verfahren kommen lassen, und da kann ich doch erst einmal ahnungsloses Opfer spielen?
-Müssen die mir einen Nachweis der Vertretungsberechtigung geben? Wieso ueberhaupt von der Telekom? Die ist eigentlich nicht Diensteanbieter, hoffe ich zumindest, dass sie das finanziell noch nicht nötig haben. Nummer ist laut RegTP Datenbank an InTelegence vergeben? Oder wird zum zweiten Mal durchgereicht? 

BTW, dies ist vermutlich eine FAQ. Waere nett, eine solche zusammenzustellen, mit Links auf relevante Postings. Dann gibts auch nicht soviele Hammelplagen  Ggf biete ich mich an, beim Erstellen zu helfen. Ansonsten bin ich auch mit Aussagen: wurde unter Thread xyz irgendwo zwischen Posting 578 und 685 zufrieden. Ich habe nämlich tatsächlich relativ lange probiert, dies durch Suche herauszufinden.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

[...]
Deine Frau (Freundin? weiss nimmer) hat sich einen Toni-Dialer gefangen, die Telko hat den Rechnungsbetrag, um Tonis Geld gekürzt, erhalten. Du hast klar gesagt, dass nur Tonis Betrag gekürzt werden soll und jetzt kommt DAS???

...


WO IST EIGENTLICH CAY D.


----------



## virenscanner (15 Februar 2004)

> Wir wurden daher beauftragt das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten udn die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie zu betreiben.


Frage: Warum kommen "die" ihrem Auftrag nicht einfach nach? :gruebel:


----------



## Qoppa (15 Februar 2004)

Hallo TSCoreNinja

eine Zusammenstellung der wichtigsten Informationen als FAQ wäre sicher sehr hilfreich, da es für Neuankömmlinge in der komplexen Materie Telekommunikationsrecht ziemlich verwirrend ist (und diese Verwirrung wird natürlich durch das Verhalten der verschiedenen beteiligten Unternehmen mit Absicht gefördert!).

Nur ein paar Punkte von mir:

- wenn Du ordentlich und nachweisbar widersprochen hast, brauchst Du eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun. Wer Geld von Dir haben will, muß das vor Gericht beweisen - also ggf. auch Abtretung etc. Und übrigens, wenn Deine Frau/Freundin als Zeuge für die unbeabsichtigte Einwahl auftreten kann, bist Du sowieso in einer wunderbaren Beweisposition, vgl. den Prozeßverlauf von  Katzenhai .


Aber Du kannst "die" auch durch gezielte Nachfragen noch ein wenig zum Arbeiten bringen. Z.B. die Seilerei, - ich habe den gleichen Standardbrief von denen vorliegen, und habe u.a. zurückgeschrieben:



> Sollten Sie die Forderung wider Erwarten weiter verfolgen, will ich Sie zunächst bitten, die in diesem Fall erforderlichen Belege über den Nachweis und die ordnungsgemäße Erbringung der angeblichen Leistung vorzulegen. Weiterhin wollen Sie mir bitte ausführlich erläutern, um welche Mehrwertdienste es sich dabei handeln soll. Schließlich wollen Sie mich bitte darüber aufklären, ob Ihre Mandantin der eigentliche Forderungsinhaber ist oder anderweitige Mehrwertdienstanbieter.
> 
> Die genannten Belege und Auskünfte habe ich bereits von der Dt. Telekom verlangt, aber bislang keine zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalten. Ich weise Sie darauf hin, daß auch die Berechtigung der von Ihnen berechneten Gebühren u. U. an der Beantwortung dieser Fragen und der Vorlage der entsprechenden Dokumente hängt. Bis zur vollständigen Erbringung der genannten Belege und Auskünfte werde ich im Übrigen alle weitere Mahnungen Ihrerseits ignorieren.



Solange diese Auskünfte nicht erbracht sind, bist Du nicht im Verzug, und das heißt - "u.U." - können sie garnicht ihre Gebühren verlangen (diese erhalten sie sowieso nur im Fall, daß sie gewinnen).

Auch von der Telekom habe ich umfängliche Auskünfte verlangt, mein Schreiben findest Du  hier , - bislang aber noch keine Antwort :evil:
Nicht vergessen: Auskunft über die über Dich gespeicherten Daten nach § 34 BDSG verlangen, dazu gehört: die zur Person gespeicherten Daten; woher diese Daten stammen; Datenquelle/Herkunft; Auskunft über die Empfänger (Personen, Firmen, Stellen etc.) dieser Daten; Zweck der Speicherung.

Wenn sie darauf nicht eingehen, könnte das zu einem ziemlichen Bumerang werden ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Februar 2004)

Danke Qoppa fuer die Vorlage, genau das habe ich gesucht 


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> - wenn Du ordentlich und nachweisbar widersprochen hast, brauchst Du eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun. Wer Geld von Dir haben will, muß das vor Gericht beweisen - also ggf. auch Abtretung etc. Und übrigens, wenn Deine Frau/Freundin als Zeuge für die unbeabsichtigte Einwahl auftreten kann, bist Du sowieso in einer wunderbaren Beweisposition, vgl. den Prozeßverlauf von


Andersherum, daher stammen meine 2 weiteren Einwahlen the day after. Einmal schauen, wieviel die mitteilen von der Einwahl, und einmal, um die Nummer aus dem Modem auszulesen :lol:  :lol: Die waren aber günstig. 
Bzgl Widerspruchs, ich muss denen jetzt mal den Einspruch per Einschreiben nachschicken, scheinbar ist mein Fax nicht ganz wasserdicht. 

@Heiko/Mods Interesse an einer FAQ? Dann schreibe ich den Eintrag zu letzter aussergerichtlicher Zahlungsaufforderung von RA hastenichtgesehen, und zum Dialer TSCore.exe.


----------



## Schm16 (15 Februar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe gestern die Telefonrechnung von der Deutschen Telekom bekommen. Drauf ein Betrag von 31,03+MwSt von BT(Germany) GmbH&Co.oHG(N).
Meine Frau hat wohl auf der freenet.de-Startseite einen Intelligenztest angeklickt-aber keine Mitteilung über die enstehenden Kostem erhalten.

Ich habe überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema. Muss man das zahlen? Meine Telefonrechnung wird automatisch abgebucht. Wie kann ich verhindern, dass der Betrag mit abgebucht wird ?

Ich habe zwar im Forum einiges gelesen, war aber danach auch nicht so richtig schlau?

Muss ich irgendwelche installiereten Dateien oder Registrierungs-Schlüssel löschen.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand helfen könnte !
Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

lies hier mal:  

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


WICHTIG: Falls SYSUPD.EXE in der Autostrat ist, droht Gefahr!!!

(start/ausführen/"msconfig", Reiter "Autostart" (oder Systemstart?) --> schauen, ob da irgendwo sysupd steht --> deaktivieren!!!


und dann schau, ob Du eine dieser Dateien hast:

tscore
sysupd.exe
getupd.exe
winad2.dll
wa*.tmp
tsc*.log
webinstall.dll (oder ieloader.dll)


oder den Ordner c:\windows\system (oder system32)\webinstall


zur Suche:
start/suchen/nach dateien und ordner --> Name eingeben (zB "tscore")


Falls "erfolgreich" --> Schlüssel tscash in registry suchen


(start/ausführen/"regedit", enter, beabeiten/suchen/"tscash". Dann kommt links ein Symbol tscash (wenn es da ist). dort doppelklicken, müsste einen Ordner "contact" geben, dort zB steht URL und gewählte Nummer.

Falls nicht: wieder fragen,

vielen Dank

cico


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

Ach ja...

Die Entfernung dieses Teils ist relativ mühsam... 

in der registry ist aber ein Deinstallationshinweis verborgen...


start/ausführen/"regedit", dann bearbeiten/suchen "webinstall" und alle Fundstellen abklappern (nicht erschrecken). Der allerletzte Fund ist irgendwas mit regsrv32 --> das ist der Deinatallationslink. Der löscht das meiste, aber lange nicht alles.

NICHTS LÖSCHEN, OHNE ES ZU DOKUMENTIEREN

VORHER BACKUPS MACHEN

KOMPLETTES IMAGE DES PCs MACHEN (falls möglich)

IM TEMPORARY INTERNET CACHE schauen zur Zeit um die Einwahl. Entweder screenshots machen oder alle Seiten aufschreiben, die angewählt wurden. Das müsste ja bei freenet beginnen und dann müsste als erstes ein ellenlanger link kommen, der dich zum IQ-Test führte.

Dann sollte die IQ-Test URL kommen.

Man kann dort die Internetadressen sehen, von denen alles gekommen ist (wenn es nicht schon gelöscht wurde)


cj


----------



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

Schm16 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat wohl auf der freenet.de-Startseite einen Intelligenztest angeklickt-aber keine Mitteilung über die enstehenden Kostem erhalten.





freenet? Da war doch was... (screenshot vom 31.12.2003, unteres BIld)

[Teil 2 der Nachricht bleibt dem nichtöffentlichen Forum vorbehalten, das ja hoffentlich mal kommen wird, gegen PN gibt es den vollen content]


----------



## technofreak (15 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> [Teil 2 der Nachricht bleibt dem nichtöffentlichen Forum vorbehalten,
> das ja hoffentlich mal kommen wird, gegen PN gibt es den vollen content]



So ? da weißt du mehr als ich
tf


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

nicht schimpfen... ich formulierte eine Hoffnung. Aber dann bräuchte es diesen Zensurknopf im Kopf nicht mehr und man wüsste auch, was mit den Sachen passiert, die ins Nirwana verschoben werden. Mucke zB 

und bitte: das ist weder eine Kritik noch eine Aufforderung!!!

white flag
white flag
white flag

cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> [...dem nichtöffentlichen Forum vorbehalten, das ja hoffentlich mal kommen wird, gegen PN ...


Cico, hau rein und laß´ die anderen mitspielen!

So ganz am Rande: vor etwa zwei Jahren hatte es einen Vorstand bei *Freenet* gegeben, der heißt Je*s K. und verdient sich jetzt bei "*Orangemedia*" in Hamburg weiterhin die goldenen Nase - ist schon merkwürdig, dass vor einigen Monaten die Werbebanner auf *Freenet* immer wieder auch durch Produkte der *Crosskirk* verseucht worden sind. Ein weiterer Ableger von Je*s ist die Care GmbH mit Sitz im Steuerschlupfloch Tettenbühl.

Den Spekulanten an dieser Stelle sei geraten, auch mal den Vergleich anzutreten, was Bannerwerbung mit unverlangtem Dialerbefall zu tun haben könnte. Ob durch ein bloßes Mouseover-Verfahren oder durch interessiertes Klicken auf den Banner - es rührt sich was. Und wenn ein führendes Unternehmen für derartige Bannerwerbung dann auch noch mit den bösartigsten Dialeranbietern komplottiert, dann reimt sich da so manchen zusammen. Ein Exempel statuiert ja gerade die HAS mit dem Crosskirkdialer ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655 ) und wie wird wohl das "_Girl des Tages_" auf AOL umworben - natürlich, mit einem Werbepartner!

AOL weiß davon nichts, auch Freenet stellte sich bislang doof und bei web.de will man erst Beweise sehen, bevor man sich von den Kunden trennt, die schon längst nicht mehr da sind.

Viele User fragen sich, wie sie zu irgendwelchen Sites kommen, die sie eigentlich nie wahrgenommen hatten - *Bannerwerbung* ist das Zauberwort, auch eine Art von Drückerkolonne!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

Gemäß "mob.jpg" habe ich es mal mit den Lesben probiert. Nix, cicoj - kein Script kein Friseur, nur irgendein Impressum aus dem wilden Osten und eine ansonsten unbedenkliche Site - habe mich natürlich nicht angemeldet - was danach käme ist eine durchaus kostenpflichtige Sache des Users.  :-?


----------



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

Grrrrr 24nw vergessen...

[...]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Zurück zu Internet Clearing*

Besitzer einer tscore.dll seien gewarnt: Ich fand gerade in einem abartigen Ordner eine Verknüpfung mit dem TSCash-Logo. Oh SCHRECK!


Es war die bekannte Verknüpfung

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe tscore.dll,RunDllPhoneBook

Die kann sich einwählen, sogar mit DSL...

und damit ich nicht wieder eins auf die Mütze kriege: Ich habe da die Möglichkeit, mit einem nicht existierenden Modem meine Standardverbindung zu wählen. Da steht dann bei den TSCash-Einstellungen "t-online, Verbindung über 56000 Modem, Tarif nicht bekannt" und wenn ich draufklicke, wählt sich die tscore.dll mit meinem DSL ins Internet ein.

Ich hoffe, dieses Mal werde ich richtig verstanden.

Was isn das für'n Hexenwerk???


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

Kein Hexenwerk... Das ist dann wohl ein dll-Dialer mit vorheriger Abfrage, oder sehe ich das falsch? (dll-dialer = dll, die sich einwählen kann)

DESHALB braucht der diesen "invoke plugin"-Schnickschnack nicht mehr, den der "alte" tscore noch braucht, oder?

wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Gerry71 (16 Februar 2004)

Spekulationen hin oder her, aber wenn der PC nur mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist, kann sich kein Dialer einwählen. Das geht nur über die Telefonleitung, also über ein Modem oder eine ISDN-Karte. Die DSL-Leitung ist eine Art "Netzwerk".
Eine Dialereinwahl ist ABSOLUT unmöglich über die DSL-Leitung !



			
				Schm16 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat wohl auf der freenet.de-Startseite einen Intelligenztest angeklickt-aber keine Mitteilung über die enstehenden Kostem erhalten.
> 
> Ich habe überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema. Muss man das zahlen? Meine Telefonrechnung wird automatisch abgebucht. Wie kann ich verhindern, dass der Betrag mit abgebucht wird ?



Identisches Problem bei meinen Eltern und Schwiegereltern: Freenetwerbung -> IQ-Test -> Dialer hat sich "heimlich" installiert und eingewählt

Erster Schritt: 
*So schnell wie möglich* (bevor die DT abbucht - ca. 5-8 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt) bei der Deutschen Telekom anrufen (0800-Telefonnummer auf der Rechnung). Dort erklären, dass sich ein Dialer rechtswidrig eingewählt hat und darum bitten, dass nur der "Restbetrag" (abzüglich Dialergebühren) abgebucht wird. Das machen die anstandslos. Zumindest war das in den zwei Fällen bei mir so. Dann hast Du die DT schon mal vom Hals.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

Es zeigt aber doch, wie flexibel diese Viecher sind. Das wissen wir, aber noch nicht alle Richter. Weiss es denn die RegTP???


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Erster Schritt:
> *So schnell wie möglich* (bevor die DT abbucht - ca. 5-8 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt) bei der Deutschen Telekom anrufen (0800-Telefonnummer auf der Rechnung). Dort erklären, dass sich ein Dialer rechtswidrig eingewählt hat und darum bitten, dass nur der "Restbetrag" (abzüglich Dialergebühren) abgebucht wird. Das machen die anstandslos. Zumindest war das in den zwei Fällen bei mir so. Dann hast Du die DT schon mal vom Hals.



@Juristen:
braucht man das schriftlich? "Unser" Magentakomiker war klasse, hat das alles anstandslos gemacht - aber Standard ist das ja offensichtlich nicht, oder?

cj


----------



## Der Genervte (16 Februar 2004)

*Wo sind eigentlich unsere Freunde von der schreibenden Zunft, die sich hier mal gemeldet hatten?*

Zumal, FREENET hatte ja erst Zahlen veröffentlicht, Gewinn größer als erwartet, Aktienkurs stieg.

Tja, ob die Aktionäre auch wissen, wie Teile ihres Gewinns "erwirtschaftet" werden?
Und ob die Börse das weiß?
Und wie sich wohl der Aktienkurs entwickeln würde, wenn das durch die Presse wandert - vor und zurück-, ...... Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Gerry71 (16 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist inzwischen wohl bei der DT "Standard".

Aber warum schriftlich ? Das macht hier keinen Sinn. Die Abänderung des Abbuchungsbetrages kannst Du nur telefonisch rechtzeitig in die Wege leiten. Durch die Teilabbuchung hast Du schließlich eine konkludente Handlung der DT.

@ Der Genervte: Das frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

hab ich das eigentlich hier schon gesagt, dass die Abrechnungen für TSCash mit
www.inet-cash.de 
zusammenhängen?

Impressum beachten
siehe www.verbindemich.de
dazu, Stand 2003:


```
INET-CASH, D-Hamm
 KAD**** Olaf
 INET-CASH, D-Hamm
 KAD**** Rainer
 INET-CASH, D-Hamm
 SAR***** Toni
 INET-CASH, D-Hamm
 SHEL*** Yvonne
```
 http://www.eurowebtainment.com/old/ewt2003/teilnehmer_1.html
http://www.eurowebtainment.com/old/ewt2003/teilnehmer_2.html
http://www.eurowebtainment.com/old/ewt2003/teilnehmer_3.html
http://www.eurowebtainment.com/old/ewt2003/teilnehmer_4.html

Mit TS suchen alle wohl den Falschen


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

und der ist noch etwas besser 

http://www.e......com/pierre/teilnehmer.php?sprache=de

_mag ja gut gemeint sein, aber der Link ist (wenn man den zweiten  Teil wegläßt ) 
nicht das was ins Forum gehört tf/moderator _


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2004)

@cicoj

Willst Du alle Verbrecher Deutschlands gleichzeitig jagen, dann würde ich Dir diesen link dringend empfehlen:

http://www.telefonbuch.de

Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe (was wirklich nicht ganz einfach ist), geht es Dir darum, auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Content-Anbietern, Partnerprogrammen, Dialeranbietern und den notwendigen Telekommunikationsunternehmen hinzuweisen.

Dieser Ansatz ist sicherlich richtig. 

Ich hoffe, dass in Deutschland bald noch strengere Gesetze kommen. Bis dahin würde ich Dich um etwas mehr Zurückhaltung bitten. Denn eine Liste mit so vielen Namen ohne genaue Angabe, was Du damit sagen willst, ist gefährlich für Dich und für das Forum!

Dr. A.K.A.


----------



## Schm16 (16 Februar 2004)

*IQ-Test*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hatte mich gestern gemeldet wegen IQ-Test über Freenet-Hompage aufgerufen und anschliessender Telekom-Rechnung über 31,03+MWSt =36 EURO für Verbindungen über BT.

Danke für die vielen Hinweise. Hätte das ja fast bezahlt !

Inzwischen habe ich mir meine Festplatte und Registry mal etwas angeschaut. Falls es euch interessiert hier meine Funde:


SYSUPD.EXE stand in der Autostart
ansonsten gabe es folgende der erwähnten Dateien:

C:/Windows/system/sysupd.exe                 Datum 30.01.2004
C:/Windows/system/getupd.exe                 Datum alt
C:/Windows/system/webinstall.dll               Datum alt
C:/Windows/system/webinstall    (Ordner)   Datum 30.01.2004
C:/Windows/system/webinstall/tscore.log    Datum 30.01.2004
C:/Windows/system/webinstall/tscore.exe    Datum 30.01.2004
Der 30.01.2004 ist laut Telekom-Rechnung auch der Tag des IQ-Test !

In C:/Windows/Temporary Internet Files gibt nur noch einen Cookie:

[email protected]
In der Registry gibt es folgenden Eintrag:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts\45240]
"name"="www.......info"
"user"="TS3fb3c7f66b495"
"dial"="019359130"
"desc"="Auf .....info können Sie Ihren IQ testen.  Hier müssen Sie verschiedene Fragen richtig beantworten und können danach Ihre Freunde und Kollegen zu einem IQ-Duell herausfordern.  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!"
"cost"="36€/Call max 1Std. BT"
"euro"="Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!"
"url"="http://www.......info"
"msdial"="N"
"land"="DE"
"tariftype"="2"
"mintime"="0"
Ich habe das Windows-Verzeichnis auf DVD gebrannt. Was muss/darf ich jetzt alles löschen. Sind diese auf der Festplatte verbliebenen Dateien gefährlich? Können weiter Kosten entstanden sein / noch entstehen ?

Ansonsten habe ich fleißig auf dialerschutz.de gelesen. Mir ist dennoch die Lage nicht ganz klar. Offensichtlich war es ja eine 0193-Nummer. Diese müssen nicht registriert werden. Also kann ich auch nicht bei RegTP nachfragen. Was nun? Ist die Verbindung schon allein deshalb ungesetzlich weil sie mit 0193 beginnt?

Jedenfalls werde ich mich erst mal an die Telekom wenden, mit der Aufforderung nicht abzubuchen (Telefon und/oder Fax ??).

Was ist sonst noch zu tun ?

Danke für die Hilfe !!!

_Links und URLs gelöscht siehe NUB tf/Moderator _


----------



## Jochen (16 Februar 2004)

*IQ-Test*

Erst einmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle,
lese in diesem Forum seit Freitag (Eingang meiner Telekomrechnung) mit, da sich auf eben dieser auch ein Posten der BT (Germany) GmbH & CO. usw. befindet mit einem Betrag von 31,03 plus MWst = 36,00 Euro.

Dazu habe ich unter DIALERSCHUTZ.DE unter Dialer-Tricks folgenden Text gefunden.

Die Tarif-Falle

Ein falscher Klick kann teuer werden im Internet. Der Grund sind so genannte Pauschaldialer, auch Drop-Charge- oder Flatdialer genannt. Bei diesen werden die Gebühren nicht nach der Verbindungsdauer (xx Euro/Minute) abgerechnet, sondern pauschal pro Einwahl. Möglich ist dies durch Rufnummern, die Pauschalgebühren zulassen, etwa die 0190-0 und die 09009. Auch die so genannten Nummern für Onlinedienste (0191 bis 0195) sind frei tarifierbar und wurden *- verbotenerweise -* für Pauschaldialer genutzt. *Nachdem in der Vergangenheit Fälle vorkamen, bei denen bis zu mehrere hundert Euro pro Einwahl verlangt wurden, hat die Bundesregierung ein Preislimit von maximal 30 Euro pro Einwahl beschlossen. Dieses ist zum 15. August 2003 in Kraft getreten. Wer höhere Gebühren verlangen möchte, muss vom Nutzer die Eingabe einer vierstelligen PIN-Nummern verlangen.*

Wenn dieses Preislimit beschlossen wurde, und die Rechnung für *eine* Einwahl, wie in meinem Fall eben über diesen 30 Euro liegt, muss ich mich da überhaupt lange darum streiten diese Rechnung zu bezahlen?

Wenn ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher bin irgendwelche Tarifinformationen über die Einwahl bei "Wie schlau bin ich" gelesen bzw. überlesen zu haben, ist mir eines ganz klar, ich habe keine vierstellige Pin eingegeben.

Für weitere Hinweise schon mal vielen Dank

Jochen

@Schm16
in meiner Registry sieht es genau so aus wie bei Dir


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2004)

suche nach *.lgc-Dateien und nach wa2*.dll und wa*.tmp



SYSUPD.EXE stand in der Autostart

RAUS DAMIT! 

C:/Windows/system/sysupd.exe                 Datum 30.01.2004 


--> mach mal Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften und schau Dir die ganz genaue Uhrzeit an (zB zuletzt geändert am 30.01.04 um 12:22:33). Dann vergleiche sie mit der in der tscore.log (wenn du die findest) genannten Einwahlzeit. 

Diese weicht von der Rechnung evtl. ab, weil es deine Systemzeit ist! 


Die Zeit der sysupd.exe müsste ca. 30 sek vorher sein.

C:/Windows/system/getupd.exe                 Datum alt
C:/Windows/system/webinstall.dll               Datum alt

Jaja, die Dateien sind sehr alt... Ist ja auch ein Uraltdialer. Aber wann hast Du sie gekriegt??? Die webinstall.cab kriegt man bei 56k ca. 1 Minute vor der Einwahl.


C:/Windows/system/webinstall    (Ordner)   Datum 30.01.2004 (wann genau??? (rechtsklick)

C:/Windows/system/webinstall/tscore.log    Datum 30.01.2004

ja, das ist die log-Datei, da steht drin, wann tscore begonnen hat, sich einzuwählen --> VOR DIESEM ZEITPUNKT MUSS DER KOMPLETTE ABFRAGEZYKLUS DURCHLAUFEN SEIN, SONST IST ES ILEEGAL


C:/Windows/system/webinstall/tscore.exe    Datum 30.01.2004[/list]

Der über rechtsklick eigenschaften herauszufindende Zeitpunkt bei der tscore.exe müsste exakt übereinstimmen mit der in der tscore.log genannten Einwählzeit

öffne tscore.log mit editor, schau auf die Zeit und vergleiche sie mit der tscore.exe-Zeit (Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften)


Der 30.01.2004 ist laut Telekom-Rechnung auch der Tag des IQ-Test !

Ach  Da geht es aber um Sekunden!



In C:/Windows/Temporary Internet Files gibt nur noch einen Cookie:

[email protected]

haben die mods, die das gelöscht haben, es wenigstens gelesen???
Fing's mit e an und hörte mit rotik-p* auf?

[17.02.04: kannst Du mir die dort genannte Seite per PN mitteilen, danke.]

Dann umso dringender winad2.dll suchen. Die muss doch da sein!!!


In der Registry gibt es folgenden Eintrag:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts\45240]
"name"="www.......info"
"user"="TS3fb3c7f66b495"
"dial"="019359130"
"desc"="Auf .....info können Sie Ihren IQ testen.  Hier müssen Sie verschiedene Fragen richtig beantworten und können danach Ihre Freunde und Kollegen zu einem IQ-Duell herausfordern.  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!"
"cost"="36€/Call max 1Std. BT"
"euro"="Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!"
"url"="http://www.......info"
"msdial"="N"
"land"="DE"
"tariftype"="2"
"mintime"="0"

# B
# V=1
+ 45240
@ name=www.***.info
@ user=TS3fb3c7f66b495
@ dial=019359130
@ desc=Auf IQ-Finder.info können Sie Ihren IQ testen.  Hier müssen Sie verschiedene Fragen richtig beantworten und können danach Ihre Freunde und Kollegen zu einem IQ-Duell herausfordern.  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
@ cost=36€/Call max 1Std. BT
@ euro=Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!
@ url=http://www.***.info
@ msdial=N
@ land=DE
@ tariftype=2
@ mintime=0
-
# E



Danke, damit weiss ich, dass user=TS3fb3c7f66b495 die ID des webmasters ist, oder??? --> TSCoreNinja???



such mal die Datei 45240.txt




und heb alles auf, denn mit deinem cache kann man per scripts [ed. schmarrn, halt durch Analyse der scripts] alles belegen, was zu belegen ist



Ich habe das Windows-Verzeichnis auf DVD gebrannt. Was muss/darf ich jetzt alles löschen. Sind diese auf der Festplatte verbliebenen Dateien gefährlich? Können weiter Kosten entstanden sein / noch entstehen ?

SYSUPD DEAKTIVIEREN! (umbenennen reicht)

TSCORE.EXE deaktivieren (dto)

erst regisry kopieren

(start/ausführen/regedit eingeben/datei/exportieren --> registry exportieren, gut aufheben)

dann bearbeiten/suchen

--> webinstall suchen, fast das letzte fundergebnis is was mit regsrv32 oder so, das ist der deinstallationsbefehl des Teils. Deinstallation aber erst nach Dokumentation durchführen (zB mit "Hijack This").

Danach noch einmal nach webinstall suchen und nach tscash und tscore



gute Infos dazu auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1086&highlight=tscore


auf DVD gebrannt?

Evtl. kannst Du jetzt nicht mehr an die Daten ran, die im ORIGINAL Temporary Internet Cache stehen. Falls Du vor Gericht gehen würdest, könnte ein Sachverständiger aber lässig aus der dort sicher enthaltenen index.dat (oder wars user.dat?) alles nötige herausfinden.

Das hab sogar ich geschafft, und meine Programmierkenntnisse beschränken sich auf


10 print "tscash ist ein verbrecherdialer"
20 a=a+1
30 for a<100 go to 10
40 end

[irgendwo fehlt da "run"...9



lol



Was ist sonst noch zu tun ?

Behalte die DVD gut, alle nötigen Beweise sind drauf, denke ich. Mit dem Original-Temporary Internetcache wäre es einfacher...

probier mal folgendes:

such deinen Verlaufsordner und experimentiere (aber MOdemstecker ausgeschaltet). Wenn windows ins internet will --> ablehnen. Schau dir alles an, was du siehst (Blubb...)

suche "dialog" und probiers aus... dein Einwahldialog mit allen AGBs muss da irgendwo versteckt sein



Temporary Internet Cache

suche das passende datum und die passende Zeit, wenn Du glück hast, stehen noch die Downloadorte mit dabei. Mach screenshots davon!

(taste "print screen" rechts oben, dann in Grafikprogramm oder word und einfügen). Darauf sollte man aber alles gut sehen können.)



Kopier dir diesen Beitrag und gebe ihn allen, die mit TSCore zu tun hatten...


with regards


aka-aka
King of Akas


----------



## Jochen (16 Februar 2004)

hallo Aka-Aka

meine Einwahl fand am 3. Dezember 2003 statt und bei mir steht unter [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts\nicht die gleiche Nummer (*) und unter *user* auch nicht die gleiche Nummer *(auf Hinweis von cj Nummern entfernt)
Jochen


----------



## cicojaka (16 Februar 2004)

---


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Februar 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> In der Registry gibt es folgenden Eintrag:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts\45240]
> "name"="www.......info"
> ...


Vermutlich, oder irgendein Hash der Webseite, der Versionsinfos enthaelt. Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls scheint diese relativ konstant, d.h. nicht mit dem Benutzer und somit der Abrechnung zusammenzuhaengen.  BTW, Inhalt von 45240.txt steht doch schon oben. Mehr hab ich auch nicht. Interessant ist lediglich, dass dies das Verhalten von TSCore.exe bestimmt, d.h. die Nummer tatsaechlich die Einwahlnummer bestimmt. Was msdial=Y macht, wuesste ich auch mal gerne.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Februar 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @cicoj
> Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe (was wirklich nicht ganz einfach ist), geht es Dir darum, auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Content-Anbietern, Partnerprogrammen, Dialeranbietern und den notwendigen Telekommunikationsunternehmen hinzuweisen.
> 
> Dieser Ansatz ist sicherlich richtig.


Konkreter: Banneradds von Web.de, Freenet.de, zum Bewerben des Contents, zur Not sinds auch manipulierte Google Rankings.  Abrechnung/Eintreibung ueber Deutsche Telekom, British Telecom mit unverschaemter Dreistigkeit, und dem geziehlten Aussitzen bei der Forderung von rechtlich notwendigen Informationen. Und eine Staatsanwaltschaft, die sich meiner Erfahrung(!) nach nicht zustaendig fuehlt, plus einer in Beschwerden untergehenden RegTP. 



> Ich hoffe, dass in Deutschland bald noch strengere Gesetze kommen.


Oder einfallsreichere Staatsanwaelte, die Missbrauch durch eine etwas realitaetsnaehere Auslegung des Begriffs "arglistige Taeuschung", siehe z.B. Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3839 , was §263a StGB (Computerbetrug) voraussetzt, bzw die Fernabsatzgesetze kennt. Dies wuerde eine weitere Aufblaehung des juristischen und verwaltungstechnischen Aufwands verhindern...



> Bis dahin würde ich Dich um etwas mehr Zurückhaltung bitten. Denn eine Liste mit so vielen Namen ohne genaue Angabe, was Du damit sagen willst, ist gefährlich für Dich und für das Forum!


Ok, dann mal konkreter, INet-Cash alias RK Medien Verlags GmbH ist laut RegTP letztverantwortlicher fuer die Nummer des IQ Tests verantwortlich, die Mitte November geschaltet wurde und durch IN-Telegence ueberlassen. Bietet TSCash Technologie an. Diese stammt von TSCash Gmbh, http://www.tscash.com/hauptseite.html . Zwischenzeitlich nach Niederlande ausgelagert, www.internet-clearing.com . Und seit langem physisch bei einem Dortmunder Provider www.csh-comptron.de beheimatet. Wer da die Hintermaenner sind, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls ist mir eine Person mit Kuerzel TS (ob das wohl ..... heisst,  zur Not mal bei http://www.tscash.com/impressum.html nachschauen) bei allen hier genannten Firmen in irgendeiner Form begegnet. Entweder ueber WhoIs, [email protected] oder nach Websuche mit google. Keine Ahnung, ob konkretere Infos weniger gefaehrlich sind fuers Forum, wenn nicht, sackt den Beitrag halt ein


Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert_


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

*Re: IQ-Test*



			
				Jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Erst einmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle,
> lese in diesem Forum seit Freitag (Eingang meiner Telekomrechnung) mit, da sich auf eben dieser auch ein Posten der BT (Germany) GmbH & CO. usw. befindet mit einem Betrag von 31,03 plus MWst = 36,00 Euro.



Hi all,

sry bin neu hier und auch unerfahren was Dialer angeht.
Habe hier gerade reingeschaut weil ich das gleiche Problem wie jochen habe.
Die 12 Seiten hier habe ich nur überflogen  
Aber bei der DT ist der Teilbetrag von 31,03 € bereits storniert.
Ausserdem habe ich folgenden link gefunden

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ1076661351014241776/doc9938A.html

Dort gibt es einen Musterbrief um evtl. ungerechtfertigte Ansprüche abzuwehren.

Ich habe bereits im Sep. 03 über die DT alle 190er
Nummern sperren lassen.
Dachte damit eigentlich vor Dialern geschützt zu sein, das war ja wohl ein Irrtum  :evil: 

Ich werde die Seiten hier jetzt aber aufmerksam weiterverfolgen und abwarten wie  die BT auf die stornierung reagieren wird.

cu
Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

*Re: IQ-Test*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde die Seiten hier jetzt aber aufmerksam weiterverfolgen und abwarten wie  die BT auf die stornierung reagieren wird.


Schau Dir die Postings von Gerry71 an, then you know. Den Thread gut durchlesen, und von inkompetenten/irrefuehrenden Hotlinemitarbeitern nicht irre machen lassen. Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

*Re: IQ-Test*



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe ich folgenden link gefunden
> 
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.*****
> 
> Dort gibt es einen Musterbrief um evtl. ungerechtfertigte Ansprüche abzuwehren.


Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema! Guckst Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655


----------



## tkzdon (17 Februar 2004)

*Re: IQ-Test*

Ein falscher Klick kann teuer werden im Internet. Der Grund sind so genannte Pauschaldialer, auch Drop-Charge- oder Flatdialer genannt. Bei diesen werden die Gebühren nicht nach der Verbindungsdauer (xx Euro/Minute) abgerechnet, sondern pauschal pro Einwahl. Möglich ist dies durch Rufnummern, die Pauschalgebühren zulassen, etwa die 0190-0 und die 09009. Auch die so genannten Nummern für Onlinedienste (0191 bis 0195) sind frei tarifierbar und wurden *- verbotenerweise -* für Pauschaldialer genutzt. *Nachdem in der Vergangenheit Fälle vorkamen, bei denen bis zu mehrere hundert Euro pro Einwahl verlangt wurden, hat die Bundesregierung ein Preislimit von maximal 30 Euro pro Einwahl beschlossen. Dieses ist zum 15. August 2003 in Kraft getreten. Wer höhere Gebühren verlangen möchte, muss vom Nutzer die Eingabe einer vierstelligen PIN-Nummern verlangen.*

sry, das mit dem "Zitat" hat nicht geklappt, der text ist von jochen, der link von mir

Hier gibt es das Gesetz dazu 

http://www.bmwi.de/Navigation/Servi...agen-telekommunikationspolitik,did=24232.html


cya Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

hallo, 
bin auch ein betroffener geschehen am 10.12.03.

es wurden keine agb´s oder kosten angezeigt, mittlerweile wurde das auf dieser webseite geändert. Die BT muß mir aber nachweisen, das ich diese agb´s gelesen habe und zugestimmt habe. wie wollen die das machen???
die kosten von 36 € sind doch aber nicht gerechtfertigt und die nummer ist 0193....

Ich habe bei der Telekom bereits storniert, und bei der BT angerufen,
gestern abend und heute 2 mal.
Die scheinen einen hohen Traffic dort zu haben, man kommt kaum durch.
zudem waren alle drei mitarbeiter sehr unfreundlich und sehr kurz angebunden und alle drohen mit mahnungen... sollen sie kommen

Die sagten: wir werden das prüfen...

Mitarbeiter 1 : sehen sie auf der seite icinf.biz nach...

Mitarbeiter 2 : Derjenige der zum ersten mal meine Reklamation aufgenommen hat wollte meine Bankverbindung haben um eventuelle Rückerstattungen zu tätigen, bin ich nicht drauf eingegangen und habe gesagt, das ich bei der Telekom bereits storniert habe und die BT kein Geld von mir bekommt. Reaktion MA 2: tschüß  -tut-tut-tut-  aufgelegt...

Mitarbeiter 3 : ja ihre reklamation ist eingegangen, bitte bankverbindung: s.o. 

ich: habe bei der  Telekom storniert

er: sie werden eine Mahnung bekommen, tschüß - aufgelegt


Tja das waren meine ersten begegnungen mit der BT- also ich werd da sicher niemals kunde...


----------



## Gerry71 (19 Februar 2004)

Mit einer Ausnahme kann ich Deine Erfahrungen mit der BT-Hotline voll und ganz bestätigen. So unfreundliche und arrogante Hotline-Mitarbeiter habe ich auch noch nie zuvor bei einem anderen Unternehmen erlebt. Von der absoluten fachlichen Inkompetenz wollen wir erst gar nicht reden.
Dabei war ich immer nett und höflich.

Sind die immer noch so """schlau""" wie vor 2 Wochen oder gab es erste Eingeständnisse ?


----------



## cicojaka (19 Februar 2004)

---


----------



## cajaw (19 Februar 2004)

hallo,

nun habe ich echt versucht, mich durch eure beiträge zu fischeln, aber ich weiss immer noch nicht recht, was ich nun tun soll.

ich habe auf meiner t.rechnung 108 Euro von BT bekommen und weiss nun auch, dass ich wohl auch auf diesen IQ Test reingefallen bin.

Nun meine Fragen und es wäre furchtbar nett, wenn ihr sie mir so einfach wie möglich beantworten könnt, denn ich habe KEINE Ahnung von Rechern (es hat aber gelangt, um euer Forum zu finden), ich bin eine Frau (das erklärt es wohl) und ich kann es mir echt nicht leisten, den Schmarn zu bezahlen.

Also, Datum des Logins ist der 28.12.2003, die Rechnung kam heute angeflattert
ein Problem könnte es geben: ich habe einen neuen Rechner seit Anfang Januar

bitte sagt mir, wie ich vorgehen muss, ob ich eine Chance habe und ob ich die Rechnung vorab voll bezahlen muss oder nicht.

ich danke euch und hoffe auf Antworten

die Frau


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Februar 2004)

@ cajaw

Erste Schritte


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

*Internet Clearing B.V.*

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle,
seit einigen Tagen lese auch ich die Beiträge in diesem Forum. Bin auch betroffen, Einwahldatum 20.12.2003. Durch Zufall bin ich auf Euer Forum gestossen und finde es sehr interessant, dass ich nicht die einzig Dumme bin. Leider kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit ausschließen, dass mein Kind einen Musikanbieter angeklickt hat und die Kostenpflicht übersehen hat.
Also werde ich wohl oder übel die 31,03 Euro als Lehrgeld verbuchen :cry: und die Sache weiter beobachten. 
Ach so ja, ich habe einen vollständigen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aber für diese "Dienste" ist nur 01019 und BT(Germany) München auf der T-kom Rechnung für Monat Januar 2004 angegeben.

sonia


----------



## Gerry71 (20 Februar 2004)

*Re: Internet Clearing B.V.*



			
				sonia schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so ja, ich habe einen vollständigen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aber für diese "Dienste" ist nur 01019 und BT(Germany) München auf der T-kom Rechnung für Monat Januar 2004 angegeben.



Das ist leider so. Anbieter wie die BT sind nicht zur Übermittlung eines EVN an die Telekom verpflichtet.

Ich habe in einem EVN der DT noch nie eine Onlineverbindung gefunden.


----------



## galdikas (20 Februar 2004)

*Re: Internet Clearing B.V.*

Hallo sonja,



			
				sonia schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit ausschließen, dass mein Kind einen Musikanbieter angeklickt hat und die Kostenpflicht übersehen hat.



Dann war der "Klick" jedenfalls keine (Dir zurechenbare) Äußerung Deines Willens, eine Vereinbarung über eine entgeltliche Leistungserbingung mit dem Diensteanbieter zu treffen. FALLS Du jedoch beim Musikanbieter leichtfertig ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen hervorgerufen haben solltest, in einem von Deinem Anschluß aus erfolgten Einwahlvorgang eine bewußte, "auf den Abschluß eines Vertrags über die Erbringung der fraglichen (Musik-)Dienstleistung zu den behaupteten Bedingungen gerichtete" Erklärung Deines Willens zu erblicken, DANN dürfte dieser Diensteanbieter davon ausgehen, daß er seine Dienste zur Erfüllung seiner vertraglich begründeten Verpflichtung leistet und kann dafür die vertraglich vereinbarte Vergütung verlangen.

ABER:

Der Musikanbieter dürfte hier als e-commerce-Unternehmer anzusehen sein (= ein Unternehmer, der sich zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über .... die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr) bedient, § 312e BGB). Und der hat "angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann", und muß zudem *rechtzeitig* vor Abgabe der Bestellung klar und verständlich mitteilen, daß und wie diese Korrekturmittel zu benutzen sind, § 312e BGB.

Aus diesem Grund kann deshalb ein e-commerce-Unternehmer sich frühestens dann auf ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen darauf berufen, jede Anwahl seiner Nummer bereits als bewußte Bestellung seiner angebotenen Leistung zu begreifen, wenn er den Nachweis erbringt, (zumindest) die Eingabefehler-Korrekturmöglichkeit gemäß § 312e BGB geschaffen und rechtzeitig vor Bestellabgabe deutlich auf sie hingewiesen zu haben.

Andernfalls wird von Dir allerhöchstens eine Vergütung für diejenige Art von Leistung verlangt werden können, mit der sich ein Leistungserbringer durch eine bloße Netzeinwahl von Deinem Anschluß aus beauftragt fühlen darf - mit einer reinen Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistung (Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung einer (Sprach-)Verbindung zu einem Inlandsanschluß - ca. 2-5 Cent/Min.)

Selbst wenn man davon ausgehen würde, daß ein e-commerce-Unternehmer auch ohne solche Korrektur-Möglichkeiten und/oder rechtzeitige Hinweise zwar vetl. zunächst gleichwohl von einer bewußten Bestellung ausgehen dürfte, sodaß zunächst von einem wirksamen Vertragschluß auszugehen, und seine Dienste-Erbringung als -vergütungspflichtige- Vertragsleistung anzusehen wäre, wäre folgendes zu bedenken:

Dann hättest Du jedenfalls ein Recht zur Anfechtung Deiner als "Bestellung" aufzufassenen Erklärung. Soweit dieses Recht auf Deinem Irrtum über den Bestellcharakter Deiner Äueßrung beruht,  könntest Du es nur "unverzüglich" ab Kenntnis des Anfechtungsgrunds "Irrtum" ausüben (unklar ist, ab wann die Anfechtungsfrist beginnt  - erst ab dem Zeitpunkt, zu welchem Du Kenntnis von der Person des Musikanbieters hast, demgegenüber Du Deine irrtümliche Bestellung anzufechten hättest?) Während jedoch normalerweise nach einer Irrtums-Anfechtung der Vertrauensschaden zu ersetzen ist (d.h. der Musikanbieter wäre so zu stellen, als hätte er auf die Gültigkeit Deiner angefochteten Erklärung vertrauen dürfen - d.h. ihm wäre die Vergütung dann als "Schadensersatz", und nicht mehr als Gegenleistung für den -durch die Anfechtung für nichtig erklärten- Vertrag zu leisten), dürfte einem gegen seine e-commerce-Pflichten verstoßendem Anbieter dieser Vertrauensschutz in die Irrtumsfreiheit gerade fehlen.

Der Unterschied zwischen einem von vorneherein nicht berechtigten Vertrauen in den Erklärungscharakter, und einem fehlenden Vertrauensschutz in die Gültigkeitkeit einer Bestellung besteht in Folgendem:
- im ersten Fall kann der Musikanbieter schon gar keinen Vertragsschluß belegen.
- im zweiten Fall hat der Anbieter nur dann keinen vertraglichen Anspruch (mehr), wenn der Irrende seine Bestllung rechtzeitig -d.h.unverzüglich- anficht.

Falls die Bestellabgabe sogar durch arglistige Täuschung veranlaßt wurde, kann das Anfechtungsrecht dann nicht nur "unverzüglich", sondern auch noch etwas länger ausgeübt werden (10 Jahre).

gal.


----------



## cajaw (20 Februar 2004)

hallo

ich habe gestern abend schon einmal gepostet und habe noch eine Frage.

Bei mir handelt es sich um den IQ Test 'Trick' und ich kann mich auch erinnnern, ihn angeklickt zu haben, bin mir aber sicher, KEINEN KOSTENHINWEIS erhalten zu haben.

kann das sein? Oder habe ich ihn übersehen? Desweiteren weiss ich auch, dass ich weiter als den ersten klick nicht gekommen bin, da sich auf dem Rechner nichts getan hat. habe also ausgemacht und nun kommt die Rechnung.

Was tut man dann?

Danke
Caja


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

Hallo, bin neu hier, 
ganz offensichtlich bin ich zu blöd für den iqtest gewesen. Aber nicht zu blöd um den Einwahlvorgang nachdem sie mich geleimt haben abzufilmen. Bei mir öffnete sich auf der Seite von Iqfinder.com ein Fenster welches leer blieb. Darunter befand sich ein Button "Hier klicken". Klickst du drauf bist du 36 € los. (Merkst du leider erst wenn du das Internet verlassen hast.)

Gehen wir mal davon aus das es sich hier um einen technischen Fehler handelt :lol:  
Geschehen ist das am 04.12.03.
Das Video interessiert BT übrigens nicht. Ich soll zahlen und mein Geld später von Internet Clearing zurückfordern.

So blöd bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Gerry71 (20 Februar 2004)

blutiger Anfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video interessiert BT übrigens nicht. Ich soll zahlen und mein Geld später von Internet Clearing zurückfordern.



Unverschämtheit ! Dann könntest Du den Betrag auch gleich die Toilette runterspülen.

Warum wird dieses Thema nicht endlich öffentlich gemacht !? Wäre doch eine News-Meldung bei Onlinekosten. de, Heise.de  o.a. wert.
Hat denn niemand Beziehungen !?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*Mahngebühren ?*



			
				j schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich: habe bei der  Telekom storniert
> er: sie werden eine Mahnung bekommen, tschüß - aufgelegt
> ...



Wie siehts da aus mit Mahngebühren ?

Können die Abgebucht Werden ?

Was Kann die Firma Mehr tun als Mahnungen schicken ?
WENN sie vor Gericht gehen sollte würde sie doch ohnehin im Unrecht 
sein da sie (Bei mir) sich über die Nummer 019359130 eingewählt haben und nicht auf Kosten hingewiesen wurde.

Hier Nochmal Alle infos die ich über meine Verbindung habe:

cost: "36€/Call max 1 Std. BT"
url: "http://www.iqfinder.info"
euro(?): "Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!" (was hat das zu bedeuten???)

Sorry wenn das alles schon gesagt wurde.
Bin gerade eben erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

MfG Florian Fehre


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mahngebühren ?*



			
				Der Flo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts da aus mit Mahngebühren? Können die Abgebucht Werden ?
> 
> Was Kann die Firma Mehr tun als Mahnungen schicken ?
> WENN sie vor Gericht gehen sollte würde sie doch ohnehin im Unrecht
> ...


Welche Firma meinst Du? Die Telekom oder BT? Generell gilt - man muss zuerst zusehen, dass man mit der Telekom ins Reine kommt, so dass die Forderung an die BT ausgebucht wird. Wenn von BT eine neue Rechnung kommt, ist dieser ordentlich zu widersprechen, was hier einfach ist, denn:

die Einwahl eines Dialers über die 019359130 ist illegal, da hier gegen das TKG verstoßen wird. Der Dialer kann nicht registriert sein und somit besteht von Haus aus keine Zahlungspflicht.

_"Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!"_, wo steht das? Das könnte bedeuten, dass die Rechung im Offline Billing bereits zu stande kam und von der Telekom beigetrieben wird - aber eben unrechtmäßig.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*BT*

Ich meine die BT.
Die Kosten wurden bereits ausgebucht...(die arbeiten sogar samstags).
"gebühr bezahlt..." steht wenn ich unter ausführen-regedit nach tscore suche.
in einer zeile namens "euro"...was das heissen soll check ich nich.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

@ flo

Schätze mal, dass dieser Registrationseintrag auf Deinem PC veranschaulicht, dass die Gebühr sofort geflossen ist, als Du mit dem Dialer online warst. Die Rechung von der Telekom hattest Du ja erst später erhalten. Abgerechnet wird in Volumen, das heißt, die Telekom zahlt BT sofort mit der Verbindung aus und die dann den Anbieter - das ist längst bevor Du überhaupt die Rechung in den Händen hältst.
Aus diesem Grund verbleibt auch ein Restproblem bei der Telekom, die sich dann mit den Endkunden auseinander setzen muss. Wenn Du erfolgreich ausgebucht wurdest, dann zieht die Telekom den strittigen Betrag bei der BT in einer Folgerechnung wieder ab - nun erst setzt das Rechungsverfahren der BT ein, gegen das Du Widerspruch einlegen musst.
Die Telekom selbst ist bedient und hat keine weiteren Forderungn, weder an Dich, noch an die BT - somit kann Dir auch niemand grundlos den Zugang zum Telefonnetz sperren oder kündigen.

Warum die Einträge in der Registry sind, wird wohl ein Geheimnis des Programmierers bleiben.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Februar 2004)

@flo

gibt es eine Datei TSCore.exe bzw TSCore.log auf Deinem Rechner? ( in c:\windows\system\webinstall)  In der Log Datei stehen die Einwahlzeit und Nummer drin! Wann war die Einwahl?  Gibts vom Einwahlvorgang noch Cache Dateien des Internet Explorers => PN an mich, am besten mal Anmelden.... Gibt ggf auch Schriftvorlagen für Widersprüche...


----------



## cicojaka (21 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mahngebühren ?*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> _"Eine Überprüfung der Sites ergab heute, dass dort momentan keine kostenpflichtigen Angebote positioniert sind."_



Liebe Anna,
könntest Du bitte noch einmal laut und deutlich sagen, wo du warst - und v.a. wo du nicht warst... Beim Nachlesen des Fadens fand ich das nämlich sehr verwirrend... 

auf my-i* (m***-i*.de) scheint es tatsächlich einen IQ/EQ-Test for free zu geben... 




			
				Der Flo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Nochmal Alle infos die ich über meine Verbindung habe:
> 
> cost: "36€/Call max 1 Std. BT"
> url: "http://www.iqfind**.***"
> euro(?): "Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!" (was hat das zu bedeuten???)



Hallo Flo!

Einträge wie dieser kommen in die registry, weil das in den scripts so geregelt ist, die Du beim IQ-Test mitbekommst. Mangels technischer Ahnung kann ich das nicht präziser sagen.

[...]


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Anna,
> könntest Du bitte noch einmal laut und deutlich sagen, wo du warst - und v.a. wo du nicht warst... Beim Nachlesen des Fadens fand ich das nämlich sehr verwirrend...
> 
> auf my-i* (m***-i*.de) scheint es tatsächlich einen IQ/EQ-Test for free zu geben...


Offensichtlich gibt die Internet Clearing auf Anfrage der Betroffenen an, dass man sich auf den Sites *.de befunden hätte. Die *.de-Sites sind, wie Du nun auch feststellen konntest, dialerfrei. 

Eigentlich ein Grund mehr hellwach zu bleiben, wo soll denn nun überhaupt der kostenpflichtige Content genutzt worden sein?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und - dumm gefragt - was sagen denn die Betreiber der de-Seiten dazu?
cicojore


----------



## cicojaka (21 Februar 2004)

---


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

*K.O. in Hamm???*

---


----------



## Gerry71 (22 Februar 2004)

So, bin jetzt endlich an dem betroffenen PC und konnte gleich mal die interessanten Daten aus der Registry auslesen.

Im Laufe des Tages poste ich (zumindest Teile) eines Schreibens der Nexnet, welches meine SE gestern erhalten haben. Angeblich war die Einwahl und die Rechnungsstellung rechtmäßig. Dazu aber später mehr.


Auszug aus der Registry zu "TSCash". Ich habe einige Infos verschlüsselt:


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4]
"modem"="AVM NDIS WAN CAPI Treiber"
"prefix"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts\45080]
"name"="w*w.m*in-iq.i*fo"
"user"="TS**********"
"dial"="019359130"
"desc"="mein-iQ.info bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit Ihren iQ online zu testen.  Prüfen Sie wie gut Sie bei unseren Tests aus den Bereichen:   - Allgemeinwissen  - Logik  - Mathematik  bestehen.  Viel Erfolg wünscht Ihnen Ihr [mein-iQ.info] - Team!"
"cost"="36€/Call max 1Std. BT"
"euro"="Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!"
"url"="http://w*w.m*in-iq.i*fo"
"msdial"="N"
"land"="DE"
"tariftype"="2"
"mintime"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TSCash\v4\Contacts\45241]
"name"="w*w.iqfi*der.i*fo"
"user"="TS*********"
"dial"="019359130"
"desc"="Auf IQ-Finder.info können Sie Ihren IQ testen.  Hier müssen Sie verschiedene Fragen richtig beantworten und können danach Ihre Freunde und Kollegen zu einem IQ-Duell herausfordern.  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!"
"cost"="36€/Call max 1Std. BT"
"euro"="Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!"
"url"="http://w*w.iqfi*der.i*fo"
"msdial"="N"
"land"="DE"
"tariftype"="2"
"mintime"="0"


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

Wende Dich bitte an die RegTP, Name kommt per PN, und beziehe dich auf meine Beschwerde bzgl. gut-kochen (ID kommt per PN). Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich mit der RegTP so verblieben, dass ich mich nicht mehr melde, aber was an neuen Infos in den letzten Tagen kam... Die können mir doch nicht erzählen, dass sie aus Angst vor Regressansprüchen nichts tun, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

Wenn Du Dioch (habs nicht im Kopf) dort schon gemeldet hast, dann gilt diese Aufforderung allen, die's noch nicht gemacht haben.

Grüsse
cicojore


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Die können mir doch nicht erzählen, dass sie aus Angst vor Regressansprüchen nichts tun, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


???? Das ist nicht Dein Ernst. Die RegTP??? Oder geht es um den Eintreiber?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Laufe des Tages poste ich (zumindest Teile) eines Schreibens der Nexnet, welches meine SE gestern erhalten haben. Angeblich war die Einwahl und die Rechnungsstellung rechtmäßig. Dazu aber später mehr.


Wie kommt die Nexnet denn bitte ins Spiel? Wo bleibt die BT?
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



telefonische Auskunft der RegTP von vor ca. 2 Wochen, sinngemäss zitiert, meine Tel.gespräche mit der RegTP zeichne ich nicht auf...  Es ging dabei u.a. um den iq-test!


by the way
du-weisst-schon-wer hat so viele Namen wie ich. aber nicht unendlich viele... aber die neue Spur verläuft im roten Sand belgischer Dachziegel


----------



## Gerry71 (22 Februar 2004)

@ cj: Danke für die Infos. Ich habe den Fall aber schon vor einer Woche der RegTP gemeldet (schriftlich).

@ TSCoreNinja: Die NEXNET-GmbH aus Berlin hat keine Erklärung oder Vollmacht beigefügt. 

Hier nun das Schreiben an meine Schwiegereltern von Nexnet (obwohl ich alles gleichzeitig abgewickelt habe, gibt es noch kein Schreiben an meine Eltern). Aus dem Schreiben geht leider nicht hervor, ob Bezug auf mein Widerspruchsschreiben an die BT vom 13.02.2003 genommen wurde. Es könnte sich auch um die Bearbeitung meiner Beschwerde bei der BT-Hotline handeln. 
Sieht für mich aber eher nach einem Standard-Abfertigungs-Schreiben aus. Es geht daraus nicht einmal ein Sachbearbeiter hervor.

Mehrwertdienstegesetz und TKG sollen nicht anwendbar sein !?  :roll: 


"
Buchungskonto ***********

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir haben Ihr Anliegen nochmals geprüft und teilen Ihnen mit, dass die betreffende Verbindung eindeutig von Ihrem Anschluss aus zustande gekommen ist. [Anm.d.A.: war nie strittig !]

Sollten Sie diese persönlich nicht in Anspruch genommen haben, ist dies für die Erhebung der Entgelte ohne Belang. Als Anschlussinhaber befinden Sie sich für die von Ihrem Anschluss genutzten Leistungen in der Zahlungspflicht.

Die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG verfügt über ein eigenes Netzwerk, das sie verschiedenen Internet-Providern für deren Dienste zur Verfügung. [Anm.d.A.: Da hat wohl jemand das Wörtchen "stellt" vergessen] BT erbringt in diesen Fällen lediglich eine technische Verbindungsleistung für verschiedene Produkte von Resellern (Wiederverkäufern). Für Inhalt und Gestaltung des abgerufenen Dienstes ist der Anbieter selbst verantwortlich. Im vorliegenden Fall (Art.-Nr. 87396) handelt es sich um das Produkt www.incif.biz.

Wie Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt wurde [Anm.d.A.: Dies spricht eindeutig für eine Bezugnahme des Schreibens auf eine Beschwerde bei der BT-Hotline und nicht auf mein Widerspruchsschreiben an die BT), können Sie umfangreiche Informationen über die Internet-Seite des Anbieters www.icinf.biz abrufen. Dort haben Sie auch die Möglichkeit, mittels eines Kontaktformulars und unter Eingabe  Ihrer vollständigen Rufnummer eine Auflistung der in Anspruch genommenen Dienste abzurufen. Dieser Service ist kostenfrei. [Anm.d.A.: Schon alles erledigt]

Bei dem Anspruch genommenen Service handelt es sich um ein Einwahlprodukt, das nicht unter die Vorschriften des Mehrwertdienstegesetzes fällt.

Die entsprechenden Vorschriften im Telekommunikationsgesetzt [Anm.d.A.: Das scheint man jetzt wohl so zu schreiben] (TKG) finden hier keine Anwendung, da diese nur Dienste über die Rufnummer 0190 und 0900 betreffen. Die in Rechnung gestellten Beiträge werden dem Kunden allein für den Zugang zur entsprechenden Plattform berechnet.

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde eine Zugangs-Software genutzt, die Ihnen das Anwählen einer bestimmten Rufnummer abnimmt. [Anm.d.A.: "abnimmt" !? Wie nett und zuvorkommend] Diese Software hat eine 0193-Rufnummer angewählt. Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) hat bestimmte Zuteilungsregeln aufgestellt, wonach Rufnummern im Bereich 0191x- bis 0194x- für Online-Dienste verwendet werden dürfen und frei tarifierbar sind. Diese Bestimmungen wurden von dem Anbieter der von Ihnen genutzten Rufnummer eingehalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Customer Service Team
"


----------



## technofreak (22 Februar 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) hat bestimmte Zuteilungsregeln aufgestellt, wonach Rufnummern im Bereich 0191x- bis 0194x- für Online-Dienste verwendet werden dürfen und frei tarifierbar sind. Diese Bestimmungen wurden von dem Anbieter der von Ihnen genutzten Rufnummer eingehalten.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Customer Service Team
> "



http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1464360&t=1293717&m=6267468&d=30#6267468

Seltsam , die RegTP sieht das schon seit geraumer Zeit (16.04.03) anders:


> Boll: Das genaue Zitat lautet: „Die Nutzung der Rufnummerngasse (0)191 bis (0)195 für Dialer entspricht nicht dem Zuteilungsbescheid für diese Nummern, ist deshalb nicht zulässig und wird von der Regulierungsbehörde auch untersagt. Erste Verfahren laufen bereits.“



tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2004)

Um das Ganze zusammenzufassen:


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst uns an unsere Regeln halten, sonst besteht nach unserer Rechtsauffassung kein Zahlungsanspruch. Wenn Ihr das nicht tut, können wir auch nichts tun, da wir ggf bei anderweitiger Auslegung des Rechts regresspflichtig gemacht werden könnten.





			
				Dubioser Dialeranbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Wir halten uns nicht an die Regeln der RegTP, und fordern trotzdem das Geld. Die meisten zahlen eh, und Sanktionen gibts nicht. Vielleicht finden wir auch den einen oder anderen Richter, der sich unserer kunstvoll gestalteten und teuer bezahlter Rechtsverdrehung anschliesst, um dann das Urteil auf dem Inkassoschreiben aufführen zu können





			
				Staatsanwaltschaft schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind nicht zuständig, da muss sich die RegTP drum kümmern.



Zu gut Deutsch: Bananenrepublik Deutschland, in der Firmeninteressen vor die Interessen der Verbraucher gesetzt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

@Gerry71, faxt Du mir bitte das Schreiben im Nachgang zu den anderen?

Das was hier geschrieben wurde ist schlichtweg eine einzige Zumutung für den geschulten Betrachter und wird die RegTP sicherlich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Gerry71 (22 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerry71, faxt Du mir bitte das Schreiben im Nachgang zu den anderen?



Klar, sobald ich am Dienstagabend wieder an mein Faxgerät komme.



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das was hier geschrieben wurde ist schlichtweg eine einzige Zumutung für den geschulten Betrachter und wird die RegTP sicherlich brennend interessieren.



Ich konnte auch nicht glauben, was ich da lesen musste. 
Allerdings ist bis heute noch keine Rechnung von der BT bzw. Mahnung von der Nexnet eingegangen.

Ich faxe mein BT-Widersspruchsschreiben im Anhang zu einer weiteren Erklärung am Dienstag direkt an die NEXNET. Konnte über das INet deren Fax-Nr. ausfindig machen. Stand nicht auf dem Briefkopf.


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

-edited-


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2004)

Die Idee, bei Mehrbetrugsunwilligen mit aktiven Nummernsperren auf vermutlich ungesperrte 0191- bis 0193-Nummern auszuweichen, ist nicht neu, siehe

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=0&sr=126&a=1&t=1293717

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2004)

Ein konkreter 0193-Fall wird hier

http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=4982#4982

behandelt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

-edited-


----------



## Qoppa (23 Februar 2004)

@ Gerry71

die Nexnet hatte immer schon eigenwillige Auffassungen. Frag sie doch auch mal, ob sie mittlerweile eine Inkassoerlaubnis haben     

Aber vermutlich sind sie ja vollauf mit wichtigeren Dingen beschäftigt. Z.B. eine Vollstreckung über € 13 Portogebühren zu verhindern ...


----------



## cajaw (23 Februar 2004)

*Telefonat mit der Regulierungsbehörde*

Hallo,

nun da ich ein wenig mehr weiss, als noch am Ende letzter Woche habe ich heute morgen einige Anrufe getätigt.

Erst bin ich nach so einigen Versuchen zur BT durchgedrungen und habe die Einwahlnummer erfahren.

Diese ist eine 0193 591...

Und dann habe ich ein langes Gespräch mit der Regulierungsbehörde geführt, die mir erklärten, die Nummer sei NICHT ILLEGAL und das war so ziemlich alles, was als informativ aus diesem Gespräch übrig blieb.

Ist das war? Diese Nummer ist legal und darf benutzt werden?

welche Schritte kann man noch gehen???

Danke Caja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Februar 2004)

*Re: Telefonat mit der Regulierungsbehörde*



			
				cajaw schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ist eine 0193 591...
> 
> Und dann habe ich ein langes Gespräch mit der Regulierungsbehörde geführt, die mir erklärten, die Nummer sei NICHT ILLEGAL und das war so ziemlich alles, was als informativ aus diesem Gespräch übrig blieb.



Negative Feststellungsklage anstreben? 

BTW, wenn es doch "nur" um einen Internetzugang geht, wie wäre es mit Anzeige  §291 Wucher Strafgesetzbuch gegen BT? Es wird ja nur ein Internetzugang abgerechnet. Sonstige Tipps?

Hier in aller Deutlichkeit für die Geschädigten: Der dahintersteckende Dialer tscore.exe hat keine Registrierung. Er erfüllt auch in keinerweise die Vorschriften der TKV, insbesondere halte ich Ihn für ein Vergehen gegen §303a Datenveränderung, da er eine Komponente enthält, die einem per Gutdünken auf Webseiten schickt und 
beliebige Programme zu Installieren. Wer hierzu Infos braucht -> PN. Dies ist unabhängig von der Legalität der Einwahlnummer.

@anna:
Wenn Cajaws Aussage bezüglich der Aussagen RegTP so zutrifft, wozu gibt es die überhaupt, die erklären sich doch Schachmatt? Dann können wir doch gleich die Leute einsparen? Das ist meines Erachtens ein politischer Skandal! Wenn Tonis Lieblingsdialer heiter unter 0193-hastenichtgesehen einwählt und das legal ist, ist die Änderung der TKV von August 2003 eine Farce.


----------



## Jochen (23 Februar 2004)

*Antwort von BT*

Ich habe heute per eMail so ziemlich das gleiche Schreiben bekommen wie Gerry's Swiegereltern. Bei mir fehlt der Satz mit 





> Die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG verfügt über ein eigenes Netzwerk, das sie verschiedenen .....


dafür steht bei mir nachfolgendes


> Im vorliegenden Fall handelt es sich um offenes „Internet-by-Call“. Dies bedeutet, dass ein Vertragsverhältnis fallweise durch Nutzung der entsprechenden Internet-Einwahl zu Stande kommt und durch Trennung der Verbindung beendet wird. Bitte beachten Sie in diesem Zusammenhang, dass die Nutzung dieses Angebotes immer erst nach Bestätigung durch den Nutzer möglich ist.
> 
> Bei dem in Anspruch genommenen Service handelt es sich um ein Einwahlprodukt, das nicht unter die Vorschriften des Mehrwertdienstegesetzes fällt.



Mal sehen was mir die RegTP zu meinem am Freitag abgeschickten Brief mit Datenträger schreibt.
Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Habe auch Probleme mit BT (Germany)...
Einwahl über Dialer TSCore. Laut log-Datei des Dialers unter webinstall eine 0193-Nummer. Eingewählt am 07.01.2004. In der Registry stand die berüchtigte IQ Testseite.
Habe bei Telekom angerufen und den Betrag aus der Abbuchung streichen lassen.
Registry, Dialer, Windows-Ordner auf CD gespeichert.
Mehr habe ich noch nicht getan.
Laut I-Net-Seite der Regtp müsste ich nicht zahlen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)
Zitat: "Kostenpflichtige Dialer dürfen ab dem 14. Dezember 2003 nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse (0)900 9 betrieben werden. Alle kostenpflichtigen Dialer, die nach dem 13. Dezember 2003 über andere Rufnummerngassen als (0)900 9 betrieben werden, sind nicht registrierfähig und somit illegal. Bei nicht registrierten Dialern besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP keine Zahlungspflicht."


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

cajaw schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ist eine 0193 591...
> 
> Und dann habe ich ein langes Gespräch mit der Regulierungsbehörde geführt, die mir erklärten, die Nummer sei NICHT ILLEGAL und das war so ziemlich alles, was als informativ aus diesem Gespräch übrig blieb.


Mit wem hat den cajaw gesprochen - wer erdreistet sich derartigen Unsinn entgegen den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu behaupten, außer den BT / Nexnet / TSCore - gesetzesuntreuen Paten?

@TSCoreNinja - ich glaube es nicht, was hier gerade für ein Ding, unter den Augen "aller" Behörden abläuft.

Recon83 liegt hier völlig richtig:


			
				Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut I-Net-Seite der Regtp müsste ich nicht zahlen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)
> Zitat: "Kostenpflichtige Dialer dürfen ab dem 14. Dezember 2003 nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse (0)900 9 betrieben werden. Alle kostenpflichtigen Dialer, die nach dem 13. Dezember 2003 über andere Rufnummerngassen als (0)900 9 betrieben werden, sind nicht registrierfähig und somit illegal. Bei nicht registrierten Dialern besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP keine Zahlungspflicht."


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Habe übrigens auch noch einen EVN von meinem regulären Internetprovider erbeten. Dort müsste ja ersichtlich sein, wann der Dialer die Verbindung gekappt hat und sich selbst eingewählt hat. Mit beiden gleichzeitig kann ich ja bei einem analogen Anschluss nicht im I-Net gewesen sein.
Wenn es laut Gesetz nicht mehr zulässig ist 0193-Nummern zu verwenden,
würde doch ein u.U. geschlossener Vertrag auch gegen § 134 BGB verstoßen: " Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstößt, ist nichtig, wenn sich nicht aus dem Gesetz ein anderes ergibt." Oder nicht ?


----------



## Gerry71 (23 Februar 2004)

*Re: Telefonat mit der Regulierungsbehörde*



			
				cajaw schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann habe ich ein langes Gespräch mit der Regulierungsbehörde geführt, die mir erklärten, die Nummer sei NICHT ILLEGAL und das war so ziemlich alles, was als informativ aus diesem Gespräch übrig blieb.
> 
> Ist das war? Diese Nummer ist legal und darf benutzt werden?



Dieser Mitarbeiter hat von der Materie offensichtlich keinen blassen Schimmer, wenn Du ihm den ganzen Sachverhalt geschildert hast.

Mir ist schon klar, dass sich die BT bzw. Nexnet jetzt auf eine legale Nutzung der 0193-Nummer als "Online-Dienste-Rufnummer" berufen. Aber solch eine Ausrede ist lächerlich.

Ich darf auf das Schreiben der RegTP in folgendem Thread verweisen:
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=4982#4982

Auszug:

"
Online-Dienste sind laut Zuteilungsbescheid Telekommunikationsdienste, die den Zugang zu Datendiensten (z.B. Internet) ermöglichen, wie z.B. T-Online der DTAG. Online-Dienste Rufnummern sind grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar, d.h. der jeweilige Dienstanbieter kann den Preis seiner TK-Leistung selbst festlegen.

[Anm.d.A.: So weit, so gut, aber:]

Allerdings ist unter Verwendung dieser Rufnummer ausschließlich die Gewährung des Zugangs zu Datendiensten und nicht die Abrechnung einer Inhaltedienstleistung mittels eines Dialers zulässig. Dialer sind Programme oder Teilprogramme, welche direkt oder mittelbar eine Telekommunikationsverbindung zu einem Premium Rate-Dienst herstellen oder herstellen und kontrollieren. Für Inhalteabrechnungen mittels Dialern stehen ausschließlich (0)190er und (0)900er Rufnummern zur Verfügung.

Dabei kann bereits die Rechnungshöhe darauf hinweisen, dass Rufnummern nicht für einen Zugang zum Internet, sondern für die Abrechnung einer Inhaltedienstleistung mittels eines Dialers genutzt wurden. Denn während Online-Dienste typischerweise zwischen 0,01 bis 0,02 EUR/Min kosten, werden mittels Dialern für Inhalte 1,- bis 3,- EUR/Min und/oder einen Blocktarif in beliebiger Höhe berechnet. Bei letzterem liegt ein offensichtlicher Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsauflagen für Online-Dienste-Rufnummer vor.

Zudem umgeht die Nutzung für Abrechnung von Inhalten Verbraucherschutzmechanismen, insbesondere § 13 II Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV).
Nach § 13 II TKV muss der Kunde die Möglichkeit haben „die Nutzung seines Netzzugangs durch eine netzseitige Sperrung bestimmter Arten von Rufnummern zu beschränken“. Dies wäre nicht mehr sinnvoll möglich, wenn Internetzugangsdienste und Inhaltsabrechnungsdienste unter denselben Rufnummern erbracht würden. Zudem würde sich die Gefahr der ungewollten Nutzung eines Inhalteabrechnungsdienstes erhöhen, weil von einer Online-Diensterufnummer diesbezüglich keine Signalwirkung ausgeht. Die Erbringung eines Inhalteabrechnungsdienstes unter Verwendung hierfür nicht zugeschnittener Rufnummernarten stellt insofern, neben dem Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsauflagen, auch eine unzulässige Umgehung dieser Schutzmechanismen dar.
"

Damit kommt BT also niemals durch !


----------



## cicojaka (23 Februar 2004)

-edit-


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Frage an die Juristen: Wenn es TSCash GmbH nicht mehr gibt, besteht dann Zahlungsanspruch für Seiten, auf denen steht, dass ein Sicherheitszertifikat der Firma tscash gmbh installiert werden muss, selbst wenn das anschließend zu installierende Sicherheitszertifikat von der Firma INternet Clearing kommt?


----------



## Dajubo (23 Februar 2004)

*Postausgang*

Wann kommen eigentlich meine private Nachrichten an andere Benutzer 
aus dem Postausgang und werden an die Benutzer gesendet ? 
Kann mir es jemand sagen ?
Dajubo


----------



## cicojaka (23 Februar 2004)

Ich glaube, wenn sie gelesen sind...

---


edit @ danjubo: ich hoffe, du liest auch nach oben, PN angekommen


----------



## Dajubo (23 Februar 2004)

Kannst du mir dann bitte eine Nachricht schicken, ob es so klappt.
Meine Nachrichten stehen alle in Postausgang und keine in Gesendete Nachrichten ?
Danke


----------



## technofreak (23 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, wenn sie gelesen sind...



Stimmt

tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Was bringt eigentlich die Abfrage auf icinf ?


----------



## Jochen (23 Februar 2004)

*Abfrage bei icinf.biz*

hallo Recon83,
zuerst kommst Du nach Eingabe der Adresse auf die Seite von Internet-Clearing und nach dem Ausfüllen des Kontaktformulars erhältst Du in etwa so eine Antwort


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wie von Ihnen gewünscht haben wir die Daten zu der von Ihnen angegebenen Rufnummer XXXXXXXXX überprüft.
> 
> ...



@ all
habe heute auch noch eine email von [email protected] bzgl. der Einwahl des Dialers über die Nummer 019359130 erhalten. Hier mal ein Satz daraus. 


> Bei dem in Anspruch genommenen Service handelt es sich um ein Einwahlprodukt, das nicht unter die Vorschriften des Mehrwertdienstegesetzes fällt.


Ich frage mich wieso denn dann bei den AGB steht das es sich doch um eine Verbindung mit einer Mehrwertnummer handelt, ich versuche mal einen mir zugesandten Screenshot einzufügen.
Jochen

_screenshot editiert , da extrem gefährlicher und kommerzieller Link 
tf/moderator _


----------



## cicojaka (24 Februar 2004)

An alle Betroffenen der Seiten von Herrn J. S. (u.a. mein-i*.i***, iqfind**.in**, gut-koch**.i***, my-ag*.i***, usw., ebenso: "freenet-IQ-Test", "web.de-IQ-Test", "startseite-IQ-Test", "mbr-hamm-IQ-Test", "tennispassage-IQ-Test", usw.)


```
Admin ID:***
Admin Name:J. Srn**
Admin Organization:-
Admin Street1:Ondernem*** 54R
Admin City:Uithoorn
Admin State/Province:NONE
Admin Postal Code:1422 DZ
Admin Country:NL
Admin Email:jak**@cyberc***.nl
```


Heute hatte ich ein längeres Gespräch mit netten Leuten bei der niederländischen Polizei. Wir haben uns darüber unterhalten, ob, wie und wann die niederländische Polizei gegen in den Niederlanden registrierte webseiten vorgehen kann.

Wichtigste Aussage:


```
If the German police asks us to take action, then we take action. I would suggest that you go to your local police office and if they file an action, then we can do something
```

frei übersetzt: Wenn jemand die deutsche Polizei dazu kriegt, sich der Sache anzunehmen, dann kann sich die deutsche Polizei an die holländische Polizei (in Uithoorn) wenden und dann können die evtl. etwas unternehmen. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen engagierten Polizisten / StA an der Hand. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssten, aber ich finde es wissenswert, dass die Möglichkeit besteht.

nähere Infos:
http://www.politie.nl/Overige/English/


```
Contact
If you have to call the Dutch police from abroad, you can use the following telephone number: +31 - 343 57 8844 (usually this is: 0031 - 343 57 8844).
You will be connected with an amployee of the National Police Services Agency who will help you further or who will connect you to one of the regional police forces. This number is not meant for national telephone calls or collect calls.
```

man spricht dort niederländisch, Englisch und z.T. deutsch



Viel Glück


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Cico, ich glaube, Du gehst davon aus, ein polizeiliches Anschreiben reicht - dem ist nicht so. Zuerst muss in Deutschland die Frage geklärt werden, ob es sich dabei überhaupt um eine Straftat handelt (Betrug, Computerbetrug) anschließend geht so ein Vorgang zur zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft, von wo aus weitere Schritte geprüft werden. Im besten Fall wird nun ein Ersuchen ins Ausland formuliert, dass z. B. die niederländischen Behörden zum Einschreiten nach inländischen Bedingungen anregt.

Aufgrund Deiner hervorragenden Augenöffenterminologie sehe ich mich gezwungen, regelmäßig einige der bekannten Seiten abzusurfen. Hierbei kommt mir immer wieder ein Kostenhinweis unter und schon sind wir aus dem Straftatbestand des Betruges raus - das wird strafrechtlich anders bewertet, als zivil.
Nichts desto Trotz hängt sich ein mir besonders nahestehender Ermittler total tief in die Sache rein und interveniert bei der BT und bei der RegTP - das heißt, er mischt sich in zivile Belange ein, die originär nicht seine Aufgabe sind.

Die Vorgaben des TKG und die der RegTP sind eindeutig geregelt - mEn liegt die BT mit der Nexnet auf dem Holzweg - sie machen sich zu Handlangern der rheinischen Holländer. Die Anwendung der 0193 ist nicht legal, doch das muss zivil ausgefochten werden!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Hat jemand Screenshots von der Einwahl mit dem Dialer auf der Seite mit dem IQ-Test, die er mir zu Verfügung stellen könnte ? "Meine" Einwahl war am 07.01.2004. War ne 0193-Nummer.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Screenshots von der Einwahl mit dem Dialer auf der Seite mit dem IQ-Test, die er mir zu Verfügung stellen könnte ? "Meine" Einwahl war am 07.01.2004. War ne 0193-Nummer.


Hast Du die Temporary Internet Files von der Einwahl? Kann Dir dann die Site basteln zur lokalen Demo (geaenderte Links)

Habe selbst nur Einwahlscreenshots von Mitte November, die haben zwischenzeitlich zuviel geaendert.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

@TSCoreNinja: Ist schon über 4 Wochen her. Ich glaube ich habe den Ordner "Temporary Internet Files" in der Zeit mal gelöscht, wenn er sich nicht sogar automatisch gelöscht hat.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei kommt mir immer wieder ein Kostenhinweis unter und schon sind wir aus dem Straftatbestand des Betruges raus - das wird strafrechtlich anders bewertet, als zivil.



Wie ist das eigentlich mit gleichzeitig unwissentlich eingespielter Adware (winad2.dll), die einem heiter Popups auf den Bildschirm zaubert bei bestimmten Keywords, frei nach JavaScript nach T***s Laune von hxxp://poll.erotik-portal.com/winpopup2/setup.html? Ja, auch nach harmlosen IQ Tests! Ich hoffe nur, da steht nicht irgendwann mal statt window.open($$$$URL$$$$)  tsw.execute("TSCore.exe",xxxx)!  Und wie ist das mit Hypertext Applications, die einem die Startseite verbiegen, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3759? Kein Verstoss gegen §303a? 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit irrefuehrenden Aussagen von BT? Keine Vorgehensmöglichkeit seitens der Behörden ? Keine Möglichkeit, denen schlichtweg die Nummer zu sperren, damit nicht lediglich ein kleiner Teil der Betroffenen sich mit juristischer Hilfe zur Wehr setzen kann (ich meine damit vor allem von Seiten der RegTP)? Ich dachte, so etwas sei in Deutschland undenkbar.

Grüsse,
TSCoreNinja

_Sourcecode als Textdatei attached, da der Thread sonst extrem unleserlich wird , bitte in Zukunft 
nach demselben Schema verfahren, wer Interesse hat, kann sich dies jederzeit runterladen 
Außerdem zerreissen überlange Zeilen im Code-Mode das Layout, da die Zeile nicht umbrochen werden
und dadurch extrem breite Fenster entstehen, die zum horizontalen scrollen zwingen tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Verstoss gegen §303a?


 Lege Deiner für Dich zuständigen StA in Bonn das Gutachten eines EDV-Sachverständigen vor und arbeite in einer Anzeige klar definiert (mit einfachen Worten erklärt) den Tatbestand heraus.


			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit irrefuehrenden Aussagen von BT? Keine Vorgehensmöglichkeit seitens der Behörden?


Mit diesen Aussagen wird die Geschäftsleitung der BT derzeit konfrontiert - eine Stellungnahme dauert seine Zeit.


			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Möglichkeit, denen schlichtweg die Nummer zu sperren...


Nur über ein ordentliches Owi-Verfahren der RegTP.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Habe auf der I-Net Seite die Suchmaske benutzt. Es wurde kein Eintrag gefunden. Muss man eigentlich alle 3 Suchkriterien eingeben oder reicht die Einwahlnummer des Dialers ?


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man eigentlich alle 3 Suchkriterien eingeben oder reicht die Einwahlnummer des Dialers ?



Ein Kriterium (z.B Einwahlnummer)  reicht, wenn diese nicht gefunden wird, war der Dialer nie
 registriert (auch die nicht mehr gültigen sind in der Datenbank erfaßt)  

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auf der I-Net Seite die Suchmaske benutzt. Es wurde kein Eintrag gefunden. Muss man eigentlich alle 3 Suchkriterien eingeben oder reicht die Einwahlnummer des Dialers ?


@recon83
Spar Dir die Suche in der Datenbank. Kein Dialer kann mit einer 0193 Einwahl registriert sein. Der Dialer verstösst auch sonst in eklatanter Weise gegen die Registrierungsvorschriften, eine Registrierung wäre der Witz schlechthin.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

@TSCoreNinja @all

Da du offensichtlich (anhand meiner Beiträge) weißt, von welchem Dialer ich rede:
1. Reicht in dem Fall die telef. Ausbuchung des streitigen Betrags ("Er wird jetzt nicht mit abgebucht") ?

2. Da es sich um die 0193-59130 handelt. Trifft in dem Fall  §134 BGB in Verbindung mit §43b VI zu und ein Vertrag wäre schon Kraft Gesetz nichtig ?

3. Wenn Pkt. 2 zutrifft: In diesem Fall könnte ich mir ja auch die Anfechtung sparen, oder ?

4. Nichtigkeit des Verpflichtungsgeschäfts führt ja nicht automatisch zur Nichtigkeit des Erfüllungsgeschäfts. Wie sieht es denn dann mit §812 BGB aus ?


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Reicht in dem Fall die telef. Ausbuchung des streitigen Betrags
> ("Er wird jetzt nicht mit abgebucht") ?



Schriftlich, mit genauer Spezifikation des strittigen und des unstrittigen Anteils

ansonsten http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40675#40675
 ähnlich gelagerter Fall 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=4982#4982

(auch illegale 0193 Dialer-Einwahl) 

tf


----------



## cicojaka (24 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Cico, ich glaube, Du gehst davon aus, ein polizeiliches Anschreiben reicht - dem ist nicht so.



Die Holländer haben "take action" nicht definiert, aber ich kann gerne noch einmal nachfragen. Reicht das bisher bekannte aus, um gegen die beteiligten und bekannten Webseiten vorzugehen? Provider anschreiben, Stellungnahme erbeten, usw.?

--
ich habe dazu noch ein paar Fragen, die stelle ich aber, da off topic, in "off topic" 
--

Ich denke, dass das eine der letzten Chancen ist, was zu unternehmen.
Der nächste Schritt ist dann nämlich die völlige Legalität  Und wenn dann alles Geschehene vergessen ist, dann lacht sich T kaputt.

siehe Anhang: Der Wolf im magenta Schafspelz...

Gefunden auf einem XXX-Server von cico...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

@technofreak Telefonisch habe ich die Sache mit der Telekom geklärt. Ich meine, was ist wenn sie den streitigen Betrag (wie tel. vereinbart)nicht mit abbuchen ? Muss ich dann trotzdem noch was schriftliches schicken ?

Der "ähnlich gelagerte Fall" war vor dem 14.Dezember 2003.

Zitat "Verbraucherinformation zum (0)190er-/(0)900er-Rufnummerngesetz":
"Zur besseren Identifizierung dürfen Anwählprogramme, die Verbindungen zu entgeltpflichtigen
Mehrwertdiensterufnummern herstellen, ab dem 14.Dezember 2003 nur
noch über die Rufnummerngasse (0)900 9 angeboten werden. Solche Dialer in anderen
Rufnummerngassen sind dann rechtswidrig."


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Nichtigkeit des Verpflichtungsgeschäfts führt ja nicht automatisch zur Nichtigkeit des Erfüllungsgeschäfts. Wie sieht es denn dann mit §812 BGB aus ?



Bitte übersetzen


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @technofreak Telefonisch habe ich die Sache mit der Telekom geklärt.
> Ich meine, was ist wenn sie den streitigen Betrag (wie tel. vereinbart)nicht mit abbuchen ?
> Muss ich dann trotzdem noch was schriftliches schicken ?



Hotlines leiden gelegentlich unter Alzheimer light...
"Was Du Schwarz auf Weiß besitzt, kannst Du getrost nach Hause tragen“: 

Ich würde mich nie auf mündliche Zusagen verlassen, ich habe mir immer den Namen der/s
Hotline Mitarbeiter/in geben lassen und schriftlich die Bestätigung der Zusage/Vereinbarung angefordert.

0193 als Rufnummergasse war nie für Dialer vorgesehen und zu jedem Zeitpunkt als Mehrwerteinwahl illegal
Siehe das Schreiben  der RegTP 

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> @TSCoreNinja
> Da du offensichtlich (anhand meiner Beiträge) weißt, von welchem Dialer ich rede:
> 1. Reicht in dem Fall die telef. Ausbuchung des streitigen Betrags ("Er wird jetzt nicht mit abgebucht") ?
> 
> ...


@Recon83
Yupp, ich kenne den Dialer, siehe Suchergebnisse zu TSCore.exe, habe am 6. Januar der RegTP ne nette E-Mail mit der Bitte, dem Rufnummernmissbrauch der 019359130193 nachzugehen, geschrieben. Die Damen und Herren schlafen leider selig, ist ja noch Winter... Bezueglich Widerspruch bin ich eher unbewandert, da koennen die meisten hier bessere Tipps geben, die sind laenger am Spiel. Ausserdem wurde meine Einwahl damals noch ueber eine In-Telgence Nummer abgerechnet, ich darf mich also mit anderen Abzockern rumaergern. Allerdings mein Rat: alles so machen, dass es Belege gibt...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @technofreak Telefonisch habe ich die Sache mit der Telekom geklärt. Ich meine, was ist wenn sie den streitigen Betrag (wie tel. vereinbart)nicht mit abbuchen ? Muss ich dann trotzdem noch was schriftliches schicken?"





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hotlines leiden gelegentlich unter Alzheimer light...
> "Was Du Schwarz auf Weiß besitzt, kannst Du getrost nach Hause tragen“:
> 
> Ich würde mich nie auf mündliche Zusagen verlassen, ich habe mir immer den Namen der/s
> ...


Damit liegt tf genau richtig  -  normaler Weise reicht der so genannte "Einwand" (telefonisch) gegen den strittigen Rechnungspunkt. Wenn dann der Betrag nicht mehr abgebucht wird, hat sich die Sache für die Telekom erledigt, der Posten wurde ausgebucht und man kann getrost der Rechnung von BT oder Nexnet entgegen sehen.
Anders verhält es sich, wenn die Rechung bereits abgebucht wurde. Dann muss man schriftlich widersprechen und gleichzeitig die gesamte eingezogene Rechung zurück buchen und nur den unstrittigen Teil gleichzeitig erneut überweisen. Auf dem Überweisungsträger muss dann, neben der Buchungskontonummer, im Betreff sowas stehen wie: "abzüglich Position xyz".


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ob die Telekom, wie besprochen, den gekürzten Betrag abbucht. Tut sie das, dann warte ich die Rechnung bzw "Zahlungserinnerung" der BT/Nexnet etc. ab. Dann bekommt das Unternehmen meinen schriftl. Widerspruch und die Aufforderung mir einen EVN zu schicken.

Wenn die Telekom den vollen Betrag abbuchen sollte, lasse ich den Betrag zurückbuchen, kürze ihn, buch den Gekürzten wieder hin und lege das Ganze noch in einem schriftl. Widerspruch an die Telekom und BT/Nexnet dar.

@Gerry Schon Mahnungen bekommen ?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Recon83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ich.
Wenn ein 14-jähriger sich nen Fahrrad, ohne Einwilligung der Eltern, kaufen tut:
14-jähriger und Händler unterschreiben den Vertrag => Verpflichtungsgeschäft (Händler verpflichtet sich das Fahrrad zu übergeben, 14-jähriger verpflichtet sich das Geld zu zahlen)

Händler übergibt Fahrrad, 14-jähriger übergibt Geld => Erfüllungsgeschäft

Da das Fahrrad teuer, Kauf nicht durch "Taschengeldparagraph" gedeckt => Vertrag schwebend unwirksam.

Eltern verweigern nachträgliche Genehmigung.

=> Verpflichtungsgeschäft nichtig

=> Rückübereignung de Fahrrads nach §812 BGB (Rückabwicklung des Erfüllungsgeschäfts)

hoffe es stimmt so denn, IANAL


----------



## Gerry71 (25 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerry Schon Mahnungen bekommen ?



Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine Rechnung bzw. Zahlungserinnerung.

"Meine beiden betroffenen Parteien" haben bis jetzt jeweils nur das obige "Informationsschreiben" der Nexnet erhalten.


Frage an alle:

Warum kann ich folgende Faxnummern der Nexnet nicht erreichen ?
0180 - 263 96 38 (laut Schreiben)
0180 - 500 47 58 (laut Auskunft der Hotline)
030 - 726 297 100 (laut homepage)

Mehrere Versuche zu allen Tages- und Nachtzeiten.
Ich erhalte nicht einmal ein Besetztzeichen, sondern erreiche den Faxanschluss nicht. Mein Faxgerät ist nicht defekt.


----------



## galdikas (25 Februar 2004)

Recon83 schrieb:
			
		

> @TSCoreNinja @all
> 
> 2. Da es sich um die 0193-59130 handelt. Trifft in dem Fall  §134 BGB in Verbindung mit §43b VI zu und ein Vertrag wäre schon Kraft Gesetz nichtig ?



Zuallererst wäre doch erst einmal zu klären, zwischen wem überhaupt ein Vertrag (über welche Leistungen?) wie und zu welchen Bedingungen zustandegekommen sein soll.

Nach meiner Einschätzung fehlt es bereits an dem entscheidenden Vertragsschluß zwischen Dir und dem Mehrwertanbieter über die Erbringung der fraglichen Dienstleistungen zu zwischen Euch vereinbarten Bediingungen.

Zwischen Dir und dem Erbringer der reinen Verbindungleistungen dürfte ebenfalls kein Vertrag über die Erbringung von (über die reinen Verbindungsleistungen hinausgehenden) "Mehrwert"-Leistungen zu den Bedingungen eines Dritten (des Mehrwertanbieters) geschlossen worden sein. Der Verbindungsleistungserbringer könnte wohl allerhöchstens für die reine Telekommunikationsleistung (Verbindung zu einem Inlandsanschluß) eine (stillschweigend) vereinbarte Vergütung fordern; und zwar höchstens in der "üblichen" Höhe (1-4 Cent/Min.)

Grundsätzlich wäre ja denkbar, daß jemand bewußt einen Vertrag mit dem Mehrwertanbieter schließen möchte und dies auch tut.  Ein solcher Vertragsschluß dürfte wohl nicht bereits schon deswegen gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstoßen, weil der Mehrwertanbieter zur Erbringung seiner Leistung (z.B. Zugang zu/Austausch von erotischen Inhalten) zur  Leistungs-Abrechnung einen nicht registrierten Dialer verwendet.

(So dürfte ein Taxi-Beförderungsvertrag wohl nicht schon deswegen gesetzeswidrig (und damit von vorneherein nichtig) sein, weil der Taxiunternehmer ein nicht zugelassenes Fahrzeug und ein ungeeichtes Taxameter verwendet. ) 



> 3. Wenn Pkt. 2 zutrifft: In diesem Fall könnte ich mir ja auch die Anfechtung sparen, oder ?



Ja - soweit ein gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstoßender Vertrag geschlossen worden sein sollte (falls er überhaupt geschlossen wurde), so wäre er nicht erst nach einer Anfechtung nichtig.



> 4. Nichtigkeit des Verpflichtungsgeschäfts führt ja nicht automatisch zur Nichtigkeit des Erfüllungsgeschäfts. Wie sieht es denn dann mit §812 BGB aus ?



Du meinst:

Grundsätzlich hat die Nichtigkeit der gegenseitigen Verpflichtungsvereinbarung (hier: die Verpflichtung des Mehrwertanbieters, dem Nutzer bestimmte (i.d.R. erotische) Dienste zu leisten, und die des Nutzers: die geleisteten Dienste in vereinbarter Höhe zu vergüten) nicht die Nichtigkeit der Erfüllungshandlungen  (hier: Erbringung der Dienste einerseits, Leistung der Vergütung andererseits) zur Folge.

In solchen Fällen hätte dann der Nutzer das herauszugeben, was er ohne rechtlichen Grund,  oder aufgrund eines später weggefallenen rechtlichen Grundes erlangt hat, § 812 BGB.  Im Falle der (nicht mehr herausgebbaren) Erbringung von Dienstleistungen ist dann in der Regel statt dessen deren Wert zu ersetzen. Meiner Meinung nach könnte der Verwender eines nicht registrierten Dialers aber keinen Wertersatz in Vergütungshöhe für Dienste verlangen, die der Nutzer wg. der möglichen Nichtigkeit des Vertrags rechtsgrundlos erlangt hätte.

Denn der Verwender eines nichtregistrierten Dialers dürfte dann wissen, daß er (wg. der Nichtigkeit des Verpflichtungsgeschäfts) nicht zur Diensterbringung verpflichtet war, § 814 BGB.

Ob eine Rückforderungspflicht auch bereits deswegen scheitern müßte, weil mit der Annahme gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot oder gegen die guten SItten verstoßen würde, § 817 BGB, ist eher zweifelhaft (denn mit der Annahme der (entgeltlichen Sex-)Dienste  wird weder gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot, noch gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen). Ich glaube, der BGH ließ zuletzt auch offen, ob ein Vertrag über entgeltiche erotische Dienste überhaupt (noch) gegen die guten Sitten verstößt.  Wer seinen Vater für ca. 15.000 DM erotische Handygespräche führen lasse, der könne jedenfalls keine sittenwidrigkeitsbedingte Nichtigkeit des Vertrags mit dem Diensteerbringer gegenüber Forderungen seines Mobilfunkanbieters einwenden, der die mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter(!) vertraglich vereinbarte Vergütung für die "wertneutrale" Mobilfunkvertragsleistung "Verbindungen zu Anschlüssen unter 0190-8(?)-Rufnummern" verlangt.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Recon83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Aber nach welchem Paragraphen soll man den Vertrag anfechten, wenn man noch nicht mal davon ausgeht überhaupt eine Willenserklärung abgegeben zu haben ? Ist in dem Fall überhaupt eine Anfechtung nötig ?


----------



## Jochen (25 Februar 2004)

*Faxnummer bei BT (Germany)*

@ Gerry71

ich habe meinen Widerspruch gegen Verbindungentgelte am Freitag den 20.02 um 7:58 Uhr an die Fax Nummer 0180 5004758 (wie auf der Telekom Rechnung aufgeführt) gefaxt und bin beim ersten Versuch durchgekommen.

Jochen


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2004)

@alle Geschaedigten:

interessanter Thread im Teltarif Forum, siehe
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1636-1.html

Unter anderem weiss wohl Freenet davon:


> Bei freenet.de angerufen.
> 
> Sie sagten mir, dass das Problem bekannt ist, und man solle
> eine Mail an :
> ...


Hab denene auch mal unsere Existenz zukommen lassen,
Gruesse,
TSCoreninja


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Noch keine Antwort*

Gestern mittag habe ich eine Mail an die freenet-ag.de geschrieben,

leider noch keine Antwort...

Sobald ich eine Antwort erhalte, werde ich hier informieren...

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: Noch keine Antwort*



			
				Gerd28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern mittag habe ich eine Mail an die freenet-ag.de geschrieben,
> 
> leider noch keine Antwort...
> 
> ...


Ich wuerde nicht zu viel erwarten... Ich warte seit 15. Januar auf eine Reaktion, allerdings an [email protected], cc: [email protected]
Werde auch noch mal hinschreiben... Am WE hat naemlich eine Bannerwerbung auf ihrem Portal einen akuten Brechreiz ausgeloest, und meinen Entschluss, dass ich mich nie wieder ueber ihre IBC Nummern einwaehle.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Ohha. Wer glaubt er/sie habe eine hohe Telefonrechnung wegen BT Internetrechnungen, na dann paßt auf, haltet Euren Hut fest, mir ist ganz schlecht, meine Telefonrechnung über 1987,65 EURO !!!!!!!!!!! toppt glaub´ich jeden.
Hilfe!!!!!!!!!   
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Erste Schritte:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278

tf


----------



## cicojaka (26 Februar 2004)

Elektra schrieb:
			
		

> Ohha. Wer glaubt er/sie habe eine hohe Telefonrechnung wegen BT Internetrechnungen, na dann paßt auf, haltet Euren Hut fest, mir ist ganz schlecht, meine Telefonrechnung über 1987,65 EURO !!!!!!!!!!! toppt glaub´ich jeden.
> Hilfe!!!!!!!!!
> Was soll ich tun?



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob das was mit diesem Thread zu tun hat und wenn ja: was??? 

Cj


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2004)

Elektra schrieb:
			
		

> Ohha. Wer glaubt er/sie habe eine hohe Telefonrechnung wegen BT Internetrechnungen, na dann paßt auf, haltet Euren Hut fest, mir ist ganz schlecht, meine Telefonrechnung über 1987,65 EURO !!!!!!!!!!! toppt glaub´ich jeden.
> Hilfe!!!!!!!!!
> Was soll ich tun?


Den Rechner unbedingt so schnell wie moeglich zu einem Fachmann tragen, und eine Datensicherung/Untersuchung machen lassen. Ob der Schadenshoehe sollte das Geld gut angelegt sein. Ebenso der Gang zum Anwalt, der sich mit der Dialerproblematik auskennt. Ich weiss nicht, ob evt auch ein Gang zum naechsten Polizeiamt mit einer Abteilung fuer Computerkriminalitaet weiterhilft, vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrungen wie gut die sich bei so etwas auskennen? Wenns noch Beweise gibt, waere eine Strafanzeige extrem sinnvoll.

Ansonsten Ruhe bewahren, von BT einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis holen, wenn noch nicht vorhanden, und bitte mal bestaetigen, ob es sich um den Internet Clearing Dialer TSCore.exe handelt, bzw die Einwahlnummer 019359130 oder -31. Findet sich unter
c:\windows\system\webinstall bzw c:\winnt\system32\webinstall

Der Dialer ist aufgrund seiner 2 Plugins technisch zur Selbsteinwahl (nach bestaetigter Installation) in der Lage. Aber ich habe bisher keinen Hinweis gefunden, dass dies passiert, deswegen waere ich extrem an einem Fall interessiert, wenn es sich dabei um TSCore.exe handelt.

Ausserdem waere es geraten, sich anzumelden, dann kann man PNs schicken... 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Elektra schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine hohe Telefonrechnung wegen BT Internetrechnungen, über 1987,65 EURO


Wo ist der Telefonanschluss - sage uns den Ort und die Einwahlnummer (siehe TSCoreNinja).


----------



## cicojaka (27 Februar 2004)

[email protected], ich hielt solche Beträge in diesem ZUsammenhang für UNDENKBAR.

Drum war ich so patzig. Unbedingtest Image des PCs machen (lassen). Denn viele Infos gehen bei "normalem" Kopieren verloren (Mir gings jedenfalls so)


----------



## cicojaka (27 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist aufgrund seiner 2 Plugins technisch zur Selbsteinwahl (nach bestaetigter Installation) in der Lage. Aber ich habe bisher keinen Hinweis gefunden, dass dies passiert, deswegen waere ich extrem an einem Fall interessiert, wenn es sich dabei um TSCore.exe handelt.



Es gibt aber MSDial=true, zB bei UK-Nummern. Wer kennst sich da aus? Wer weiss von Dialerproblemen in UK? Und in der Schweiz gab es NUmmernwiderrufungsverfahren. Wer weiss da mehr? 

cicoj


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*freenet + icinf + iq-test*

habe heute meine Rechnung bekommen und nun das gleiche Problem wie so viele andere - hab schon viel gelesen, aber leider widersprechne sich auch die Aussagen. Hab ich nun ne chance durchzukommen, wenn ich nicht zahle?

Viele Dank


----------



## technofreak (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: freenet + icinf + iq-test*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider widersprechne sich auch die Aussagen.



Wo widersprechen sich die Aussagen?

tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], ich hielt solche Beträge in diesem ZUsammenhang für UNDENKBAR.
> 
> Drum war ich so patzig. Unbedingtest Image des PCs machen (lassen). Denn viele Infos gehen bei "normalem" Kopieren verloren (Mir gings jedenfalls so)



 Macht nix. Ich hab´s auch nicht glauben können.
Gruß
Electra


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Eigentlich weiss man nicht mehr, ob man lachen oder weinen soll...

Wenn Ihr freenet kritisieren wollt, macht Euch auf Gegenwind gefasst:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45099


Huhu, Medien, wo seid ihr???

cj


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2004)

> Huhu, Medien, wo seid ihr???



Heise = C't = Medium. Und nicht das Kleinste


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 März 2004)

*Game Over bei BT*

Liebe Mitgeschaedigten,

meine Lieblingsquelle fuer Einwahlnummern von Internet Clearing u. TSs tollem IQ Test sowie diversen Porno/Hardcore Seiten zeigt an, dass BT die Geschichte zu heiss geworden ist (herzlichen Dank an Intervenierende). Ein Teilerfolg, aber die Karavane zieht weiter, jetzt ist es die Nummer 090090000198. Ein Blick in die Datenbanken der RegTP zeigt:


			
				RegTP 0900 Service Nummern schrieb:
			
		

> Diensteanbieter:
> Internet Clearing B.V.
> *****
> Koopmanslaan 3
> ...





			
				Die Dialerdatenbank schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Datensätze die ihren Suchkriterien entsprechen gefunden. Überprüfen Sie Bitte Ihre Eingabe



Naja, das waere auch der :bash: , TSCore.exe als RegTP konformer Dialer  , da waere wohl selbst Toni rot geworden.

Und nun, wer macht die Meldung bei der RegTP? Freiwillige vor, mir wird das Spiel langsam langweilig. Die schalten die Nummer erst in drei Monaten ab, und der hortet die vermutlich eh.
Schoenen Abend,
TSCoreNinja



			
				Die Quelle [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://w00t.tscash.com/customer/45228][/url]
> 
> B
> # V=2
> ...



PS: Links nachtaerglich unkenntlich gemacht, sorry Admins


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Zele Com Rechnung  vom02.03.04*

Hallo!
Ich möchte gerne eine dedailierte Aufstellung von meiner O:A Rechnung haben. 

H:G


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

@ Gerry71
@ TSCoreNinja

Aufgrund der bisherigen Beschwerden zur missbräuchlichen Verwendung der 0193er Nummer der BT durch die Internet-Clearing ist nun die "Notbremse" gezogen worden:

*die verfügbaren Nummern sind gesperrt!* Internet Clearing ist offensichtlich nicht länger Kunde der BT!  :lol: 

_In fruchtbarer Zusammenarbeit mit der RegTP, Eure "anna"!_


----------



## Jochen (3 März 2004)

*die verfügbaren Nummern sind gesperrt!*

Hallo Anna,

was ist jetzt mit dem Betrag den BT in Rechnung gestellt hat und den ich von der Telekom nicht einziehen lies? 
Ist das jetzt ein Eingeständnis, dass der Dailer nicht über diese Nummer abgerechnet werden darf?
Kommt denn wohl demnächst von Nexnet oder, was weiß ich von wem eine Mahnung?

Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Re: die verfügbaren Nummern sind gesperrt!*



			
				Jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna,
> 
> was ist jetzt mit dem Betrag den BT in Rechnung gestellt hat und den ich von der Telekom nicht einziehen lies?
> Ist das jetzt ein Eingeständnis, dass der Dailer nicht über diese Nummer abgerechnet werden darf?
> ...


Ich würde der Rechnung einfach und einmalig widersprechen und dabei Bezug auf die gesperrte Verfügbarkeit der Nummern nehmen. Man wird wohl davon ausgehen können, dass hier BT auch für die Beitreibung der ausstehenden Forderung ihre Hausaufgaben macht.
Was Nexnet betrifft, so haben die Interventionen natürlich auch vor denen nicht halt gemacht - BT wird den Inkassodienst (ob mit oder ohne Zulassung) schon zurück pfeifen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> *die verfügbaren Nummern sind gesperrt!* Internet Clearing ist offensichtlich nicht länger Kunde der BT!  :lol:



 :respekt: 

Zumindest ein Teilsieg!
Aber ein bitterer Nachgeschmack bleibt:
-was ist mit 090090000198 (siehe oben)?
-was ist z.B. mit Electras 1987,65 EURO Schaden? Sicher, dass die BT so einfach darauf verzichtet?
-gibts irgendeinen schriftlichen Vorgang? Ist die Entscheidung lediglich auf Basis der Rufnummer gefallen, oder auch wg sonstigen TKV Verstoessen (Nichtanzeige der Rufnummer etc)? Wuerde evt fuer meinen Widerspruch gegen die Telekomiker helfen.


----------



## cicojaka (3 März 2004)

Bitte bitte jetzt nicht aufhören... 

In jedem Falle Dank an die, die sich so bemüht haben...


Ein kleiner Grund zur Freude, aber ich hoffe noch auf mehr. Auf VIEL mehr...

*cico*jore


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

Hallo, keine Angst, das wird schon weiter gehen...ein Nachbar von mir ist anfang Februar ebenfalls Opfer dieses Dialers geworden. Allerdings hat er es glücklicherweise bemerkt das trotz beendeter Internetverbindung noch eine Verbindung bestand und hat seit dem die Telefonleitung zum Compi getrennt. Letzte Woche nun hatter die Rechnung bekommen über glücklicherweise nur eine Einwahl. An seinem PC hatter seit dem nix weiter verändert, ich werd daher morgen mal ne komplette "Beweissicherung" durchführen (Image ziehen), mal sehen ob ich nachvollziehen kann wo er sich den netten Kollegen zugezogen hat (laut seiner Aussage bei dem sogenannten IQ-Test). 

MfG Melbar


----------



## Remmer1 (3 März 2004)

Hi Leute,

das sind ja gute Nachrichten, dass die 0193er Nummer gekappt wurde.. Ich bekam heute einen Anruf meiner Eltern, die einen Betrag von 350 EUR zu beklagen hatten, ebenfalls von der BT (Germany)... Das ganze gestaltet sich wie bei Gerry71 - meine Eltern hatten ebenfalls vor langer Zeit die 0190er sowie die 0900er sperren lassen, und erhalten nun ebenfalls eine erhöhte Rechnung (von der Internet Clearing Care). In der schon besprochenen Infomail, die man auf der Seite www.icinf.**z abrufen kann, werden 5 kostenpflichtige Internetseitenaufrufe in einer rekordverdächtigen Zeit von 17 Minuten beschrieben (=350 EUR), ein guter Stundenlohn... 

Es handelt sich scheinbar einer Info der Internet Clearing Care zufolge um eine Einwahl über eine 0193 er Nummer (Internetpauschalangebot für 1 Stunde 49,99 EUR). Dabei ist vermutlich (soweit ich das hier aus der Ferne beurteilen kann) die GetUpd.exe heruntergeladen und installiert worden...

Ich habe den Betrag von der Telekom sperren lassen (bislang lediglich telefonisch) und warte auf eine Rechnung der BT. Einen EVN konnte ich "natürlich" bislang noch nicht ergattern, aber ich bleibe dran. 
Die Internet Clearing Care habe dafür nicht die Daten...

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden..

Grüsse
Remmer


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Re: die verfügbaren Nummern sind gesperrt!*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird wohl davon ausgehen können, dass hier BT auch für die Beitreibung der ausstehenden Forderung ihre Hausaufgaben macht.
> Was Nexnet betrifft, so haben die Interventionen natürlich auch vor denen nicht halt gemacht - BT wird den Inkassodienst (ob mit oder ohne Zulassung) schon zurück pfeifen.



Haben sie wohl schon, gestern kam eine mail von Nexnet, dass
man nach nochmaliger Prüfung festgestellt hat, dass die Verbindung
von meinem Anschluss aus zustande kam. Da man "jedoch an einer
zufriedenstellende Klärung" interessiert ist, wird "aus Kulanz" die
in Frage stehende Summe gutgeschrieben.

Ich denke, so ein Schreiben sollte man sich aufheben und demnächst
mal pauschal an die Kulanz appellieren: wenn die so nett sind, hilft es
ja vielleicht auch mal gegen einfach nur zu wenig Lust eine Rechnung
zu bezahlen


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

Habe heute auch die Anwälte von Internet-Clearing von der Sperrung unterrichtet - es war mir eine Genugtuung! Schade, dass ich die Gesichter der Dortmunder Clique nicht sehen kann. Die Anbietervergütung (schätzungsweise aus den letzten 6 Wochen) wird nämlich zurück gehalten um die Widersprüche zu bedienen.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein bitterer Nachgeschmack bleibt: -was ist mit 090090000198 (siehe oben)?


Wo ist das Problem? die Nummer gehört direkt der Internet-Clearing BV in den Niederlanden und ihrem angeblich in der Schweiz wohnhaften Verantwortlichen. Gemäß Dialerdatenbank ist damit kein Dialer registriert, es besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch!

_Hoffe die Nummer war richtig gepostet._


----------



## cicojaka (4 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich die Gesichter der Dortmunder Clique nicht sehen kann.



Dortmunder Clique? Also "mein" Tonidialer wurde via Panama eingeschifft... (und nur in Dortmund gelöscht, um im Bild zu bleiben)

Auch nicht gerade eine neue Variante:

 "a long, long time ago,..." 

Hab ich der RegTP auch erzählt... Und der ist auch nach wie vor  registriert 

Was ist denn damit?


----------



## Gerry71 (4 März 2004)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber meine Arbeitswoche war sehr hart.

Vielen Dank @ Anna für die Bemühungen und die tolle Nachricht.

Bin schon gespannt, wie es jetzt weitergeht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

@Gerry71
Das Drohschreiben von der NexNet, dass ich von Dir bekommen habe, hatte letzten Freitag starkes Interesse bei der Geschäftsleitung der BT ausgelöst - die waren ziemlich distanziert von dem Treiben ihrer Geschäftspartner.


----------



## Gerry71 (4 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerry71
> Das Drohschreiben von der NexNet, dass ich von Dir bekommen habe, hatte letzten Freitag starkes Interesse bei der Geschäftsleitung der BT ausgelöst - die waren ziemlich distanziert von dem Treiben ihrer Geschäftspartner.



Schön ! 

Bin mal gespannt, ob Nexnet sich so schnell zurückpfeifen lässt. Ich warte schon auf die nächsten Textbausteine, die wahrscheinlich wieder weit am Thema vorbeigehen.


----------



## cicojaka (4 März 2004)

Na ja, betriebsblinder als die Firmen, die bisher mit Internet Clearing "kooperiert" haben, kann nexnet doch kaum sein - oder etwa doch???

Nochmals: fetten Applaus @ "die Hinterfrauen-und-männer dieser Lösung"


Klein Y ist stolz auf A


----------



## Harry 2 (5 März 2004)

Hi,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und warum ich hier hergekommen könnt Ihr Euch sicher vorstellen.  :help: 

Meine Mutter kam gestern ganz aufgeregt zu mir mit ihrer DT Rechnung auf der ein Posten von der BT drauf war: € 62,07. Und wie bei vielen anderen vorher rührt bei ihr das Problem auch von diesem IQ-Test bei freenet.de.

Habe weder gestern noch heute genug Zeit gehabt mir Euere ganzen 20 Seiten durchzulesen, daher mal ganz schnell eine wichtige Frage:

Wird diese kostenpflichtige Verbindung nur hergestellt, wenn man z.B. diesen IQ-Test gemacht hat, oder hat sich der 0193er jetzt jedesmal eingewählt wenn sie ins Netz gegangen ist? In Ihrer DFÜ Einstellung steht zwar immer noch die richte freenet Nummer drin, aber ich bin nur Laie und traue deshalb diesen Dialern alles zu (also auch so ne Fakeanzeige in den DFÜ Einstellungen mit der unproblematischen frenet-Nummer, obwohl er dann doch den Dialer benutzt).

Werde mich heute abend evtl nochmal an ihren PC setzen und versuchen mehr raus zu bekommen, bin aber kein Profi. Habe aber diese tscash.log bei ihr auf dem Rechner gefunden (incl dem Eintrag der 0193er Nummer). Wenn ich's richtig verstehe, ist das ne Datei von dem Dialer, oder was (also keine Systemdatei)?

Falls ich mich unpräzise ausgedrückt haben sollte bitte ich im voraus schon um Verzeihung  

Im Voraus schon DANKE! 

Harry 2


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 März 2004)

Harry 2 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe weder gestern noch heute genug Zeit gehabt mir Euere ganzen 20 Seiten durchzulesen, daher mal ganz schnell eine wichtige Frage:
> (...)
> Wird diese kostenpflichtige Verbindung nur hergestellt, wenn man z.B. diesen IQ-Test gemacht hat, oder hat sich der 0193er jetzt jedesmal eingewählt wenn sie ins Netz gegangen ist?


Meines Wissens nicht. Allerdings gab es Berichte von erheblich hohen Einwahlgebuehren (Mitglied Electra), die evt auf eine solche Umbiegung der Eintraege hindeuten koennte. Ich frage mich naemlich, was der Eintrag MSDial in der Registry genau bedeutet.



> In Ihrer DFÜ Einstellung steht zwar immer noch die richte freenet Nummer drin


Freenet ist nie richtig! Siehe Freenet schlaegt zurueck wg Zensur und Werbung fuer illegale Dialersites. Ja, das ist ....
Ansonsten gibts  hier Infos zur ersten Hilfe, dank des Juristen. Konkret bei diesem Dialer sollten zur Beweissicherung c:\windows\system und Unterverzeichnis WebInstall auf CD gebrannt werden, ebenso Temporary Internet Files (wenn von der Einwahl noch was drauf ist). Und mal in Ruhe den Thread lesen als Hintergrundinfo, bei der Telekom den Betrag stornieren/rueckbuchen lassen und mit BT Kontakt aufnehmen, die kennen das Problem. 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

_ Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - hdus/Moderator_
_ Danke fuer die nachsichtige Zensur, und den Erhalt der wesentlichen Teile der Message, sowie sorry fuer die Arbeit - TSCoreNinja_


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*Computerbetrug*

Ich bitte Sie mir die Aufstellung zu meiner Rechnung zu schicken
Buchungsnummer 4737008937
 [/i][/b]


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*RTL Videotext*

Nachdem dank BGH Urteil das Thema Dialer in aller Munde ist, gibt es seltsame Meldungen dank sinnfreiem Journalismus. Oder ist mir etwas entgangen? Wer sind die Verbraucherschützer? Und wagt Toni es gar, auf eigenem Terretorium seinen Dialer als illegal zu denunzieren, und verlangt dafür Einwahlgebühren mit ebenselbigem Dialer? Weiss der Journalist eigentlich, wofür BT steht? Strange days....


			
				RTL Videotext schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Dialer-Trick
> Internet Nutzer erhalten derzeit unberechtigte Rechnungen von der Münchner Firma BT Germany GmbH. In dem Schreiben werden die Empfänger aufgefordert, für mehr Informationen die Webseite www.icinf.biz anzuklicken.
> 
> Der User muss sich dort kostenpflichtig einloggen und erhält die Information,  dass die Grundlage der Rechnung ein nicht-registrierten- also ungesetzlicher Dialer ist. Verbraucherschützer raten dringend, Anzeige wegen Betruges zu erstatten.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 März 2004)

For the record, vergessen mich vom Drittrechner aus anzumelden    Posting ist meins, und ich kann nicht mal nachtraeglich die passende URL zu denunzieren einfügen... Eile mit Weile


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

hallo,
mit meiner letzten Telefonrechnung kam das gleiche Problem :x  
Was für einen Dienst soll ich in anspruch genommen haben????? Dann habe ich daraufhin diese Seite gefunden und noch einige nützliche Informationen dazu. Habe den Betrag bei Telekom sperren lassen und bei BT und Internet Clearing per E-Mail einen EVN angefordert! 
Antwort: wenden sie sich an den anderen  . sonst nix genaues.
Leider habe ich keine der hier angesprochenen Dateien gefunden, da ich den Rechner neu installiert hatte. In einen Beitrag hier fand ich einen Ausdruck der tscash.log??? den ich in "Favoriten" abgelegt hatte. Da ich zwischenzeitlich DSL besitze, wollte ich doch mal sehen wie ich da auf den Leim gegangen bin. Nach einloggen bei xxx.mein-iq.xxxx wurde mein System einige Zeit untersucht und festgestellt das es so nicht geht bla bla..... Einträge wurden auch gemacht aber keine Dateien hinterlassen soweit so gut, außer die tscash.log die ich gespeichert hatte, hatte eine 0900.... Nr.  statt der vorherigen 0193.... ????? Aber das Speicherdatum war das alte geblieben! Nun macht man sich Gedanken oder????


----------



## cicojaka (6 März 2004)

auch hier schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich zwischenzeitlich DSL besitze (...)  wurde mein System einige Zeit untersucht und festgestellt das es so nicht geht bla bla..... Einträge wurden auch gemacht aber keine Dateien hinterlassen



Interessant... bitte etwas genauer... DSL-IQ-Testler kriegen eigentlich SMS-Dialer angeboten. Das war zumindest vor kurzem so...

Gerade eben screenshot gemacht: Was issen das nun wieder?


----------



## sascha (6 März 2004)

Erste Hilfe: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

hi cj

klar, du hast recht, erst kommt diese sms-angebote oder dialer. drückt man weiter wird das system untersucht, was man vorher bestätigen muss, dann kommt die mitteilung das eine verbindung nicht zustande kam, das war es dann


----------



## virenscanner (6 März 2004)

? :gruebel: ?


----------



## cicojaka (6 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> ? :gruebel: ?



Mir geht es ähnlich... aber es ist vielleicht noch zu früh, zu dieser mal wieder veränderten Abrechnungsidee was zu sagen...


----------



## Harry 2 (7 März 2004)

@TSCoreNinja - Danke für die prompte Antwort, konnte leider nicht früher antworten.

Werde mich mal dransetzen und das Ganze überprüfen. Sieht aber so aus, dass nur die zweimal, die meine Mutter den Iq-Test aufgerufen hat abgerechnet wurden. Ist trotzdem eine Riesensauerei. Relativ kleine Beträge, damit die Leute den Aufwand scheuen sich zu wehren. Aber sie scheint das irgendwie anzuziehen: gestern hat sie einen Anruf erhalten "Guten Abend, wir haben hier ein R-Gespräch für Sie von einer Handynummer. Möchten Sie diese R-Gespräch entgegennehmen?" Hat sie natürlich nicht. 
Leider wußte sie auch nichtmehr von welcher TK-Gesellschaft das Gespräch kam. Neue Abzocke?

Na ja, die probieren wohl alles aus.

Also nochmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Harry 2


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*Internet Clearing BV etc.*

Hallo TSCoreNinja,

ich war auf der intelligenten IQTest Seite und habe mich da wohl zu weit vorgeklickt, weil ich den Preis für das Angebot erfahren wollte. 
Ich habe lediglich über die Internet Clearing BV Seite erfahren, dass das Angebot kostenpflichtig ist, und der Zugang ein wahrer Premium Service zum absolut günstigen Preis, da die Verbindung bombensicher, ohne Ruckeln, etc. und superschnell ist.

Die British Telecom hat mir für eine angebliche Einwahl  36 EURO berechnet. Wenn überhaupt, dann bin ich nur wenige Sekunden drin gewesen. 

Ich habe sofort an die Deutsche Telekom geschrieben, die ja bekanntlich als Geldeintreiber fungiert (ich glaub mittlerweile, die macht das ganz gerne weil sie auch kräftig mitverdient), und der Abbuchung des Rechnungspostens von 36 EURO widersprochen.

Der Bitte wurde zunächst auch entsprochen, es wurden eben 36 EURO weniger abgebucht, als auf meiner Telekom Rechnung stand.

Tja, allerdings zwei Tage später wurden dann die 36 EURO doch noch separat abgebucht.

Die Einwahl war laut Internet Clearing support am 19.12.2003 um 5:15 Uhr. Die Einwahlnummer ist mir nicht bekannt, ich habe auch keine Idee, wo ich die herbekommen soll. Da seit dem 14.12.2003 nur noch die Rufnummerngasse 09009.... erlaubt ist, wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, ob dieser Bestimmung entsprochen wurde.

Nun habe ich an die Deutsch Telekom eine Mail geschickt, mit der Frage, warum nun das Geld doch abgebucht wurde, und gleichzeitig mit der Bitte, das Geld wieder zurückzuüberweisen.

Soweit der Stand der Dinge.

Ach ja, ich habe auch ein Widerspruchs Schreiben an die BTGermany geschickt, seit einem Monat ohne Antwort. Außerdem versuche ich seit einem Monat die Hotline der BT zu erreichen, es sind aber immer alle Leitungen belegt. Manchmal sagt auch eine Damenstimme, man solle noch etwas Geduld haben, ein Mitarbeiter sei schon reserviert. Nach zwei Minuten Warten kommt dann doch wieder die alte Leier, wie: "zur Zeit sind alle Plätze, belegt, versuchen sie es bitte später noch einmal".

Noch zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen:

Laut MWD Gesetz vom 15.August 2003 darf der Preis bei 0190 und 0900 Rufnummern bei Blocktarifen höchstens 30 EURO pro Einwahl betragen.

Außerdem gibt es vor der Einwahl nur den Button "Test starten", nicht aber einen Button "Abbrechen".
Außerdem wird davon gesprochen, man müsse "ja" anklicken, damit die Seite vollständig angezeigt werden kann, kein Wort über die Kosten, bzw. Höhe der Kosten.

Man wird überhaupt im Unklaren gelassen, wann denn nun die Einwahl erfolgt, ober ob sie schon erfolgt ist.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 März 2004)

*Re: Internet Clearing BV etc.*

@Jack

Allgemeine Infos zum Vorgehen unter des Juristens sehr hilfreichen erste Hilfe Ratschlaegen

Konkret zu BT mal in Ruhe diesen Thread lesen, enthaelt schon alle noetigen Infos. 

Ansonsten:
-Rufnummer: Such mal in der Registrierung nach einem Schluessel TSCash. Dort steht als Numme 0193-59130 oder -31  drin. Das verwendet der Dialer! Screenshot davon machen! Ausserdem gibts unter c:\windows\system\ einen Ordner webinstall. Datei tscore.log darin wird ebenfalls vom Dialer angelegt, und darin steht ebenfalls die Nummer. 
-Gibt es evt. noch die Temporary Internet Files der Einwahl? Wenn ja, waere ich extrem an einer Kopie interessiert -> bitte anmelden und PN an mich. Du sagst, es kam keine Kostenangabe? Sah der Einwahldialog wie im ersten Posting von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3839 aus? Wuerde mich wg der Chronolgie der Webseitenveraenderung interessieren... 

-Dialer ist nicht registriert und konform zur TKV-> kein Zahlungsanspruch 

-Dialer nistet sich tief ins System ein: folgende Dateien sind zu entfernen
getupd.exe, SysUpd.exe, winad2.dll webinstall.dll Ausserdem sollte die Registry geaendert werden, da winad2.dll und webinstall.dll sich als Active X Controls des IE eintragen, u SysUpd.exe Updates des Dialers automatisch einspielt (z.B. winad2.dll), und dazu in Autostart eingetragen wird.  Eintraege, die die Strings "winad", "SysUpd", "TSCash" und  "webinstall" muessen entfernt werden, allerdings mit dem noetigen Fingerspitzengefuehl bei Editierung der Registry. 


Zur Telekom:
-bei der Bank die 36 Euro zurueckbuchen lassen. Sollte dies wegen Fristen nicht mehr moeglich sein, Dauerauftrag kuendigen, und folgender Rechnung mit dem Vermerk "minus Abbuchung vom $datum $buchungsnummer 36 Euro" die Betraege verrechnen, und nochmal die Telekom schriftlich darauf hinweisen

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*geballte Intelligenz *

@ TSCoreNinja

Hallo

ich blick da überhaupt nicht mehr durch:

Auf der Seite von Internet Clearing BV (www.icinf.biz) steht unter anderem zur Rechnung:

Die Dialersoftware hat sich automatisch installiert! Ich habe davon nichts gemerkt!
Es gibt keinen Weg irgendeine Software ohne Willen und Bestätigungen des Nutzers auf dessen Rechner zu installieren. Unsere Software ist ein sogenanntes Plugin und der Nutzer wird bei der Erstinstallation über ein VERISIGN Sicherheitszertifikat informiert. Dieses Zertifikat zeigt dem Nutzer genaue Daten über die zu installierende Software an und gibt dem Nutzer die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit, ob er diese Software installieren möchte oder nicht.
Dabei ist dieses Bild zu sehen: 





Wenn ich nun hier auf "ja" klicke, werde ich dann bereits eingewählt?
Bis dahin ist von der Höhe der Kosten überhaupt nichts zu erfachren.

Ich habe deswegen auf "ja" geklickt, weil ja bei Internet clearing steht: "es muß erst ausdrücklich eine Zustimmung zu den Kosten erfolgen, bevor eine Einwahl erfolgt." Demnach kann ich "ja" anklicken, weil ich ja über diie Kosten noch nicht informiert wurde.
WEITER IM NÄCHSTEN BEITRAG
I


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*Fortsetzung*

Nachdem ich nun auf "ja" geklickt hatte, tat sich ein Mini-Fenster auf mit viel Text drin, unter anderem mit dem Hinweis, dass die Einwahl 36 EURO kostet.
Ich denke allerdings, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon eingewählt war????

Auf der Statusleiste des MiniFensters war ein Knopf mit der Aufschrift "Test starten" und daneben ein kleines Eingabefeld, in das man eigenhändig ok eintippen mußte.  Es gab keinen "Abbrechen" Button (Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der RegTP). Man kann das Fenster nur durch Klick auf das Kreuz rechts oben im Fenster wegklicken.
Ich habe schließlich das Fenster durch Klick auf das Kreuz weggeklickt.

So: das war vor zwei Tagen.  Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen, den ganzen Weg nochmal live nachzuvollziehen.

Wie das am 19 Dezember war: ob ich da "Test starten" geklickt habe oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht mehr

Wenn ich für die Aktion von vor zwei Tagen nun wieder eine Rechnung von 36 EUro bekomme, dann ist es eindeutig Betrug.
Was heißt denn "Test starten" : beginnt dann erst die Einwahl, oder ist man schon eingewählt, und beginnt eben nur mit dem Test.
Genauso irreführend finde ich die Bezeichnung "sie müssen auf JA klicken, damit die Seite vollständig angezeigt werden kann", so wie es bei der Aufforderung zu dem JA in der obigen Abbildung geschieht. 

@TSCoreNinja:
Der Einwahldialog sah nicht so aus, wie dein im ersten Posting abgebildete.
Ich habe bereits oben beschrieben, wie er aussah:
((_Nachdem ich nun auf "ja" geklickt hatte, tat sich ein Mini-Fenster auf mit viel Text drin, unter anderem mit dem Hinweis, dass die Einwahl 36 EURO kostet.
Auf der Statusleiste des MiniFensters war ein Knopf mit der Aufschrift "Test starten" und daneben ein kleines Eingabefeld, in das man eigenhändig ok eintippen mußte.  Es gab keinen "Abbrechen" Button (Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der RegTP). Man kann das Fenster nur durch Klick auf das Kreuz rechts oben im Fenster wegklicken.
Ich habe schließlich das Fenster durch Klick auf das Kreuz weggeklickt.))_)


Übrigens: der Ordner Webinstall in windows/system ist leer
webinstall.dll kann ich nicht lesen

Gruß
Jack


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 März 2004)

*Re: Fortsetzung*

@Jack:

Das Sicherheitszertifikat bestaetigt nur die Installation der noetigen Infrastruktur (bitte erteilen Sie Toni die vollstaendigen Rechte zum Hochladen und Ausfuehren beliebiger Dateien auf Ihrem Rechner, die hier plugins genannt werden). BTW, Anzeigen des Sicherheitszertifikats ist abhaengig von den Einstellungen des IE bezueglich ActiveX, d.h. wird bei schlecht konfiguriertem IE uebergangen. 

Die Einwahl erfolgt erst danach durch Klick auf Test starten. 

Die Einwahl wird durch den Dialer TSCore.exe ausgeloest, der on demand heruntergeladen wird, nach dem Klick auf "Test Starten". Dass diese Datei nicht vorhanden ist, weisst auf, dass keine Einwahl stattgefunden hat. Die AGBs sind irgendwann spaeter dazugekommen, ich weiss nicht wann, erinnerst Du Dich genau an die Einwahl im Dezember? 

Unbedingt sollten webinstall.dll und winad2.dll geloescht werden, ebenso SysUpd.exe und getupd.exe. winad2.dll holt Javascript von einer dubiosen URL, webinstall.dll fuehrt mit JavaScript den Download von "Plugins" und deren Ausfuehrung aus. Beide zusammen :evil:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 März 2004)

Ups, da hat der GF von tscash doch tatsaechlich seine Seiten vom Netz abgeklemmt.

Fuer alle, die noch die Spuren der TSCash GmbH sichten wollen: www.tscash.com]Googles Cache[/url] hat noch ein paar von den Seiten. Hier die NUB konforme Fassung


			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Betreiber:
> TSCash GmbH
> Alte Str. 65
> 44134 Dortmund
> ...





			
				Funktionsweise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Funktionsweise von TSCash:
> Die Grundfunktionen
> TSCash ist die innovative und clevere Lösung im E-Commerce für eine flexible, sichere und schnelle Kostenabrechnung für Kunden und Anbieter. Alle bisherigen Zahlungssysteme benötigen ausnahmslos persönliche Daten des Kunden wie Kreditkarten-Nummer oder Adresse. Dies schreckt die User oft ab, da sie einen Missbrauch ihrer persönlichen Daten oder ihrer Kontoinformation befürchten. Der Anbieter seinerseits wird mit dem hohen administrativen Aufwand dieser Systeme unnötig belastet. TSCash ermöglicht eine Abrechnung, ohne dass der Kunde vertrauliche Daten überhaupt erst preis geben muss: Die Abrechnung erfolgt mittels einer kostenpflichtigen Service-Rufnummer anonym über die Telefonrechnung des Users. Weiterer Vorteil für den Kunden: TSCash wurde so konzipiert, dass der Kunde möglichst unkompliziert die Angebote eines E-Commerce-Betreibers nutzen kann. Anstatt erst Daten eintippen zu müssen und sich von einem Eingabefenster zum nächsten zu hangeln, genügt mit TSCash ein Mausklick. Mit TSCash kann der Anbieter eine flexible Preisgestaltung nach seinen individuellen Vorstellungen realisieren: Der Einsatz der Service-Nummern bietet von der Erhebung einer einmaligen Gebühr, etwa für den Download einer Datei, bis hin zu einem zeitgetakteten Micro-Payment eine Vielzahl an Preis-Modellen. TSCash ist durch ein eigenes Hochgeschwindigkeits-Netz provider-unabhängig. Das bedeutet nicht nur eine sichere, sondern auch eine schnelle und stabile Datenübertragung für Kunde und Anbieter.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*Re: Fortsetzung*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> bitte erteilen Sie Toni die vollstaendigen Rechte zum Hochladen und Ausfuehren beliebiger Dateien auf Ihrem Rechner, die hier plugins genannt werden



Die Tatsache, dass dein link ins Leere führt, könnte man fast als "Erfolg" werten... 

Immerhin ist dort aber als e-mail-Adresse [email protected]****.de angegeben. Also bekennt sich T immer noch dazu!!!

Auf dieser starts****.de ist aber nicht mehr der link zu IQ ganz oben drauf, sondern der Alterstest. Das hatte ich hier ja schon frühzeitig gepostet und das Verhalten dieses Alterstests ist vielfach dokumentiert. Grüsse an die FIRSTNET


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 März 2004)

Ich habe mal per Spiderzilla die beiden Seiten (funktionsweise und impressum) die noch im Google-Cache rumlümmeln gesichert, bevor die sich auch noch in Luft auflösen.
Wer das mal braucht soll mir eine PN schicken.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*Fortsetzung webinstall*

Ich habe auf meiner Festplatte vier Partitionen mit jeweils einem Windows drauf. So wird reihum alle paaar Monate  die älteste gelöscht durch Neuinstallation.

Nun habe ich die Partition hochgefahren, die ich im Dezember im Gebrauch hatte, und tatsächlich im ORDNER webinstall Einträge gefunden: Die Verbindungsnummer lautet 019359130, connection was successful und sie dauerte, ich kann es kaum glauben: GANZE 2,3 SEKUNDEN, und dafür soll ich 36 Euro zahlen.
Der Fall scheint ja klar zu sein: Dialer dürfen sich ab 14. Dezember 2003 nur über die Nummerngasse 0900-9 einwählen. Da meine Einwahl am 19.Dezember stattgefunden hat, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch.


Ein wichtiges Detail des Einwahlfensters habe ich noch vergessen: Unten links an der Statusleiste steht: "1,99 EURO/min". Der Hinweis auf die 36 EURO war im Fenster mit einer Menge Text zum scrollen.  (Verwirrungstaktik???)
Einen Screenshot kann ich leider nicht zeigen, weil ein offline-reading der Seiten nicht möglich ist.
Die anderen Dateien habe ich auch gefunden: getupd.exe usw......
In die Registry habe ich mich noch nicht reingetraut

Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass die Seite von Internet Clearing BV nicht mehr vollständig abrufbar ist. Es ist nur noch die Seite abrufbar, in der dem Kunden Fragen zur Rechnung beantwortet werden, mit dem Ergebnis, dass er in jedem Fall zahlen muß.

Hab ich da nicht auch eine Stelle gelesen,  wo Kunden, die Probleme mit Dialern haben, empfohlen wird, Mehrwertrufnummern sperren zu lassem.
Ich habe schon lange 0190 und 0900 sperren lassen, und genutzt hat es doch nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*Kontaktformular Internet Clearing*

Hihi,

die Antwort auf das Kontaktformular der Internet Clearing hat sich auch geändert.
Was das wohl zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

@jack:

Kommt drauf an, was du tun willst... aber man kann mit den Dateien
auf der Partition allerlei belegen. Wende dich an einen Fachmann!!! Und 
lösche nichts.

weitere nicht uninteressante Infos (auch zum Entfernen)

pestpatrol-info zu tscash:

Vendor Notes: from the code: updates.tscash SysUpd2 : \install. no 
versions3.txt file on server NOTHING CHANGED. SCHEDULED for ERROR 
DOWNLOADING cabinet #UPDATES versions3. SLEEP: (days) 
BLOCKUNTIL DONETODAY UPDAY FORBIDDEN NO INTERNET NOLOOP
(FORBIDDEN) Update ConfirmUpdate Software\TSCash LASTANSWER 
LASTASKED UPDATE no confirm: \upddb. sdlr proxy setting say: adjusting 
proxy settings HTTP/ TSCash 3.0 Autoupdate Nein danke! Die Autoupdate 
Software hat festgestellt, das installierte Komponenten nicht mehr auf 
dem neusten Stand sind. Es wird empfohlen, jetzt die automatische 
Aktualisierung durchzuführen. Nicht wieder fragen, Entscheidung 
speichern. 



*Alias: Inet-cash, Sysupd.exe, TSCash 3.0 Autoupdate *

(...)


Origins 
Group: TSCash GmbH 
Mailing Address: T.S., West*** Dortmund, D-44143 Germany or U.K. 
Alt*** 65, Dortmund


Phone: +49 231 ***, ...


EMail: [email protected]***


*If no reply, you might try T***@COM****.DE or u**@COM**** 
(http://www.csh-c***.de/ is a web hosting service that previously hosted 
tsc***.de) *


URL: http://www.tsc***.de was likely the original site. It is no longer 
active. It reports "Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Seite ist nicht mehr aktiv." 
The dialer may be obtained now from 
http://62.159.***.*/lts/dialer30/hurentreff/dialer_eng.asp. In a browser 
with low security settings, you are likely to be taken to a web site such as 
http://www.flirt***.net/ Clicking on the TSCash icon at the top of 
http://62.159.***.*/lts/dialer30/hurentreff/dialer_eng.asp may retrieve 
and run http://download.ts***/js?sid=84. This retrieves 
http://download.ts***/static/TSCash3noS.cab and drops 
c:\windows\downloaded program files\tscash.inf This is replaced by 
systemroot+\downloaded program files\TSCPlugin Class, whose codebase 
is http://download.tsc***/TSCash3noS


Programming Language: Assembler. 

Language: German 

Date of Origin: April, 2001 

(...)

Countries Affected: In the past three months, we have received reports of 
TSCash in Austria, United States. 

Growth: TSCash: Insufficient data to report growth

Operation 

General: TSTime.exe (16 KB) contains two names internally: "TSCash 
Gmbh" and "TSTimeTicker". This program presumably calculates your 
phone connect time, for billing purposes. 

Storage Required: at least 173KB 



*Risk: May not be active any longer.  *

(...)

Manual Removal: Follow these steps to remove TSCash from your 
machine. Begin by backing up your registry and your system, and/or 
setting a Restore Point, to prevent trouble if you make a mistake. 

 Stop Running Processes:

Kill these running processes with Task Manager:

systemroot+\system32\sysupd.exe
systemroot+\system32\tstime.exe
systemroot+\system\sysupd.exe
systemroot+\system\tstime.exe

 Remove AutoRun Reference:

Go To the key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run. 



 Unregister DLLs:

Unregister these DLLs with Regsvr32, then reboot:

systemroot+\downloaded program files\tsplugin.dll
systemroot+\system32\tscore.dll
systemroot+\system\tscore.dll

 Clean Registry:

Remove these registry items (if present) with RegEdit:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{13258718-b804-4092-8496-55f80aedbf1f}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\tsplugin.tscplugin

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\tsplugin.tscplugin.1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\clsid\{13258718-b804-4092-
8496-55f80aedbf1f}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\tsplugin.tscplugin

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\tsplugin.tscplugin.1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\code store 
database\distribution units\{13258718-b804-4092-8496-55f80aedbf1f}

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\
moduleusage\c:/windows/downloaded program files/tsplugin.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\
moduleusage\c:/windows/system32/sysupd.exe

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\
moduleusage\c:/windows/system32/tscore.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\moduleusage\c:/windows/system32/tstime.exe

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\sysupd

 Remove Files:

Remove these files (if present) with Windows Explorer:

systemroot+\downloaded program files\tscash.inf
systemroot+\downloaded program files\tscplugin class
systemroot+\downloaded program files\tsplugin.dll
systemroot+\system32\sysupd.exe
systemroot+\system32\tscore.dll
systemroot+\system32\tstime.exe
systemroot+\system\sysupd.exe
systemroot+\system\tscore.dll
systemroot+\system\tstime.exe

...
Research By: PestPatrol's Pest Research Center

Last Revised: March 07, 2004 
Copyright: © 2004 PestPatrol, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 März 2004)

Jack schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da nicht auch eine Stelle gelesen, wo Kunden, die Probleme mit Dialern haben, empfohlen wird, Mehrwertrufnummern sperren zu lassem.
> Ich habe schon lange 0190 und 0900 sperren lassen, und genutzt hat es doch nichts.


Über diese Nummern dürfen keine Inhalte abgerechnet werden, was leider den einen oder anderen Abzocker nicht davon abhält, sie trotzdem einzusetzen. Das war bereits vor dem 14.12 der Fall und hier gibt es auch einen recht ausführlichen Thread, der sich mit einem ähnlichen Sachverhalt beschäftigt.
Vielleicht nützt er Dir ja:
Telekom-Rechnung mit 0193!


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2004)

Es ist doch interessant , daß nach meiner Kenntnis zu diesen Einwahlen außer den üblichen 
Einschüchterungsversuchen noch kein Mahnbescheid erwirkt worden ist , geschweige denn ein Prozess geführt wurde.
Die Unternehmen dürften sich wohl darüber im Klaren sein, daß diese Einwahlen rechtswidrig sind, 
auch wenn sie gebetsmühlenartig das Gegenteil behaupten.  

ww


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

Das ist Cybercash aka Internet Clearing in teilweise Kooperation mit deutschen Firmen. Unbekannt sind die nicht... Und in-telegence und acoreus, die ehedem-Partner, schickten sehr wohl Zahlungserinnerungen...

und warum soll der Versuch nicht verwerflich sein? Wer alles gezahlt hat (und wer hier in diesem Fall evtl. zahlen wird), weiss ja keiner!!!


----------



## webwatcher (8 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Cybercash aka Internet Clearing in teilweise Kooperation mit deutschen Firmen. Unbekannt sind die nicht... Und in-telegence und acoreus, die ehedem-Partner, schickten sehr wohl Zahlungserinnerungen...
> 
> und warum soll der Versuch nicht verwerflich sein? Wer alles gezahlt hat (und wer hier in diesem Fall evtl. zahlen wird), weiss ja keiner!!!



Verwerflich schon , aber nicht strafbar , Moral hat nichts mit Recht zu tun, das wird oft mißverstanden 
Zahlungserinnerungen sind das Papier nicht wert ,auf dem sie geschrieben werden..
Daß Unerfahrene aus Angst, Scham, Unerfahrenheit und Unwissenheit zahlen, ist leider so ,
 darauf bauen diese "Unternehmen" .

ww


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

Hmm, dann könnte man sich aber doch evtl. darauf konzentrieren, dass die RegTP vielleicht nicht richtig informiert wurde. Ist das dann strafbar? Immerhin wird die RegTP-Registrierung als Druckmittel hergenommen. Und bis hin zur Tagesschau scheint die Gleichung zu gelten "regtp-registriert = legal".

Das Büro meines Wahlkreis-MdBs meinte zum Thema dialer: "Es gibt seit 15.8. neue Gesetze und unseriöse Anbieter werden verfolgt. Die RegTP hat schon 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen. Das ist ein großer Erfolg" (sinngemäß).

Das ist doch völliger Schwachsinn... 400.000 nicht registrierbare, aber registrierte Dialer sind 400.000 Täuschungsversuche. Täuschung der RegTP und der user und natürlich auch der Freibrief für die Telekommunikationsunternehmen, die sich gerne auf die Registrierung berufen.

Und es beweist doch geradezu, was HIER ohnehin viele meinen: Dass zwar die RegTP betont, "Registrierung ist nicht Gütesiegel", dass dies aber IMMER WIEDER in der Öffentlichkeit und in den Medien so verstanden wird!

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4300


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

ich bin grad erst neu bei dem thema und auch ein betroffener!

an alle die IRGENDWAS auf ihrer platte haben! tut mir um gottes willen den gefallen und löscht NICHTS! wendet euch an irgendn fachmann! der soll die ganzen daten sichern! man muss odch auch die seiten offline verfügbar machen können? also speichern? kamman vor gericht nich einfach dem richter nen rechner vor die nase setzen und ihn iauf die betreffende seite gehn lassen und einfach schritt für schritt selbst durchklicken lassen so dass ers selbst nachvollziehen kann? am ende is ja ein richtiger echter richter selbst opfer der internetclearing gmbh und kann selbst was in die wege leiten für alle zusammen?

auf jedenfall sollte sich jemand bereiterklären eine extra internetseite zu machen in der alle bisher bekannten details zu der ganzen schei** wie in ner datenbank gesammelt werden! und auf diese seite dürfen nur betroffene mitglieder über ein kennwort zugang haben!

kann sein dass das alles schon gemacht wurde... ich fang jetz an mich durch die 21 seiten forum zu quälen... *seufz*


----------



## Flachbau (8 März 2004)

öhm die gastmail direkt über mir bin ich gewesen - hab mich erst jetz registriert - sorry...


----------



## Flachbau (8 März 2004)

also jetz mal nochma hab jetz ca 7 forenseiten gelesen und komm dabei ab bisserl durcheinander weils da ziemlich drunter und drüber geht...

also die 0193-nummer der internetclearing is jetz gesperrt? die 0900... is noch da zählt aber nich als registrierter dialer und ich bin der gegenüber nich zahlungpflichtig! richtig?

wie is es wenn ich mich am 03.02.2004 über die 0193...nummer der internet clearing gmbh eingewählt habe? muss ich da zahlen oder nich?

hab bei der letzten tk-rechnung einfach den 30€ paar zerquetschte betrag weggelassen... und der internetclearing gmbh ne mail geschrieben dass ich nicht zahlen werde... bin ich da jetz einigermaßen ausm schneider? oder könn die mir in paar wochen ne mahnung inkl anwaltskosten schicken?


----------



## Flachbau (8 März 2004)

aso... bin heut ma auf die iq seite gegang um nochma nachzuvollziehn was ich "falsch gemacht haben könnte"... gar nix eigentlich...

naja mir is jedenfalls aufgefallen dass wenn man diese vertrauensmeldung mit nein abbricht und die iq-seite schließt automatisch zur gutkochen-seite kommt und das selbe spielchen wieder anfängt... wieder auf nein geklickt und geschlossen kommt man automatisch auf diese bio-aging-seite mit der selben sicherheitsfrage...

also immer wenn man einen betrug schließt schleusen die einen direkt zum nexten... wenn jetzn unerfahrener inetuser auf der ersten seite war und die zu macht wirda aufa nexten glei wieder abgezockt und das selbe aufa nexten auch nochma...

übrigens... wenn ich hier zuviel müll reinschreib, der schon fünfhundertmal von andern gepostet wurde, bin ich aune böse wenn ihr von mir den ein oder anderen eintrag löscht...


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Flachbau schrieb:
			
		

> wie is es wenn ich mich am 03.02.2004 über die 0193...nummer der internet clearing gmbh eingewählt habe? muss ich da zahlen oder nich?



Ich werde mich darauf berufen, daß zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl nur noch die Rufnummerngasse 09009 erlaubt war.
Sollte es bis zu einem Mahnbescheid oder gar Verhandlung kommen, werde iich genau überlegen, ob es mir die 36 EURO wert ist.
Habe jetzt schon einen Großteil meiner freien Tage mit diesem Mist verbracht und die Schnautze langsam voll.

Jack


----------



## Jack (9 März 2004)

*jetzt mit anmeldung*



> Habe jetzt schon einen Großteil meiner freien Tage mit diesem Mist verbracht und die Schnautze langsam voll.



noch mehr: hab die Schnautze gestrichen voll

mich würde echt interessieren, wieviele Betroffene nichts unternehmen, weil sie keine Zeit haben, keine Lust haben, weil ihnen  das Geld den Stress nicht wert ist


----------



## 1anwalt1 (9 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> *Gemäß mdl. Auskunft der RegTP, hier dem Leiter des Referat 117, Herrn RD K. Schie..., ggü. "anna", am 12.02.2004, ist die Verwendung dieser Nummerngasse zur Abrechnung von Internetinhalten unrechtmäßig und somit illegal - es esteht kein Zahlungsanspruch!*



Ist dies eigentlich zwischenzeitlich allgemeine Ansicht oder hat die RegTP dies auch irgendwo schriftlich geäußert?

Mir ist noch nicht klar, ob ein Unterschied besteht zwischen der Verwendung einer Mehrwertnummer und dem Zurverfügungstellen einer Internet-By-Call-Verbindung, welche nichts anderes zum Inhalt hat, als eigentlich typische "Mehrwertdienstleistungen".

Mehrwertdienste müssen nach Registrierungsdatum über 09009 laufen und eben registriert sein, um einen Zahlungsanspruch entstehen zu lassen, das ist klar.

Ist die Einwahl über eine Internet-By-Call-Verbindung durch Unterbrechung der Standardverbindung per se was anderes und fällt nicht unter die Web-Dialer-Regelungen (09009)? Oder ist das eben gesetzlich nicht eindeutig geregelt und die Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter versuchen sich über das Argument "Ist doch Internet-By-Call und nicht Mehrwertdienst, also zahlen" den gesetzlichen Regelungen zu entziehen? 

 :-?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

1anwalt1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dies eigentlich zwischenzeitlich allgemeine Ansicht oder hat die RegTP dies auch irgendwo schriftlich geäußert?


Scheint momentan noch auf dem Prüfstand zu sein. Bislang ist man in der Tat davon ausgegangen, dass hier direkt keine Inhalte abgerechnet werden sondern nur die Verbindung - eine Wortspielerei! Immerhin ist man bei der BT dazu übergegangen, diesen Spielchen nimmer zu folgen und man hat vor etwa zwei Wochen die 0193er Nummern der Internet-Clearing vom Netz genommen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 März 2004)

1anwalt1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Einwahl über eine Internet-By-Call-Verbindung durch Unterbrechung der Standardverbindung per se was anderes und fällt nicht unter die Web-Dialer-Regelungen (09009)?





			
				TKG schrieb:
			
		

> (5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.
> 
> (6) Kostenpflichtige Dialer, bei denen neben der Telekommunikationsdienstleistung Inhalte abgerechnet werden, dürfen nur über Rufnummern aus einer von der Regulierungsbehörde hierzu zur Verfügung gestellten Gasse angeboten werden.


Aus Absatz 5 folgt, dass eine Registrierung fuer lediglich fuer 0900 u 0190 verpflichtend ist, aus Absatz 6 folgt, dass lediglich 0900-9 eingesetzt werden kann zur Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten. Und wenn jemand mit Internet by Call argumentiert (ist ja gar nicht die Abrechnung des Inhalts), zieht zur Not vermutlich §291 StGb. Gemass: Werter Herr Richter, der Toni Dialer will bei einer Stunde Einwahl 36 Euro, d.h. 60 Cent pro Minute. Dieser Preis liegt 3000-6000% ueber dem, was ein gaenger IBC Zugang kostet (1-2 Cent maximal), und hat eine extrem unguenstige Abrechnungstaktung. Unerfahrenheit des Nutzers duerfte als Grundlage zutreffen.
Standarddisclaimer: IANAL
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Flachbau (9 März 2004)

ich denke (hoffe) mal dass eben dieser extreme preisunterschied zu nomalen inetverbindungspreisen davon überzeugt dass versucht wird den user übern tisch zu ziehen! wäre das nicht der fall, hätte der inhaber des dienstes ja auf die enormen kosten hingewiesen! das argument muss sich doch vor gericht durchsetzen können oder?

1. der extrem hohe preis
2. die verdeckte einwahl
3. die total ungünstige taktung
4. das verstecken der infos über dieses sicherheitszertifikat
5. keine genügende gegenleistung die diesen preis rechtfertigen würde
6. kein hinweis auf irgendwelche kosten oder eine einwahl im vorfeld
7. die lüge dass eine verbindung zum *supergünstigen* preis von nur 30€/std. stattgefunden hat und man dafür mit extrem schneller/sicherer verbindung surft

ist es nich laut gesetz eine grundlage für das zustandekommen eines solchen geschäfts über solch einen service, dass man vorher ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wird wieviel er kostet bzw. dass er überhaupt was kostet oder zumindest dass man vorher die telefonnummer zu sehen bekommt über die eingewählt werden soll?

aus den gründen müsste doch wohl jeder richter den betrug entnehemen können!? wie blauäugig müsste der denn sein um sowas als seriös zu werten?


----------



## Flachbau (9 März 2004)

ich geh sogar noch einen schritt weiter: kann es sein dass die tl im eigeninteresse solche sachen durchgehn lässt?

über die hotline der t-com wurde mir an kopf gehaun: "tja das is keine 0190er nummer! wenn sie etwas gegen diese nummern haben, dann müssen sie nicht nur die 0190 sperren lassen sondern die 01xxxx dann würde ihnen so etwas nicht passieren!"

das lässt für mich darauf deuten dass die telekom damit erreichen will dass andere onlineanbieter wie z.b. freenet.de mit 0192 am anfang auch nicht mehr anwählbar sind und somit zu den t-onlinetarifen mit anderen einwahlnummern gegriffen werden muss wenn man eine 01xxx sperre hat um sich zu schützen...

könnt ihr mir folgen?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2004)

Flachbau schrieb:
			
		

> über die hotline der t-com wurde mir an kopf gehaun: "tja das is
> keine 0190er nummer! wenn sie etwas gegen diese nummern haben, dann müssen sie
> nicht nur die 0190 sperren lassen sondern die 01xxxx dann würde ihnen so etwas nicht passieren!"



das muß aber ein sehr "unbedarfter" Mitarbeiter gewesen sein (nichts ungewöhnliches) 
mit dieser Sperre kann man sich mit Ausnahme von Exoten überhaupt nicht mehr einwählen. 
0191011 (T-Online Zugang)  geht nämlich dann auch nicht mehr....

ww


----------



## Flachbau (9 März 2004)

naja kann ja sein die t-com macht für diese nummer dann ne ausnahme freischaltung 

na eben!? geht sowas nich? kann ich nich alle 01xxx ausser meiner freenetnummer (0192usw.) sperren?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Ich habe das selbe Problem auch mit BT(Germany) GmbH&Co.oHG(N). Aber habe eine Rechnung in höhe von 50 € erhalten
und das nur an  einem Tag


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Schm16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prinzipiell musst Du erstmal rausfinden, um welche Einwahl Nummer es sich gehandelt hatte. Die BT Germany teilt der T-Com die Nummer für den Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) vonj Haus aus nicht mit. Neben der Forderung auf der Rechnung steht aber eine 0800er Nummer - rufe dort an und erfrage die Einwahlnummer unter Benennung Deiner Buchungskontonummer.
Bei der T-Com musst Du der Forderung widersprechen, falls diese bereits abgebucht worden ist, d. h. die Lastschrift über Deine Bank zurück holen,  gleichzeitig nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlen (auf dem Überweisungsträger vermerken, dass explizit die BT-Position zurückgehalten wurde) und schriftlich Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung bei der T-Com einlegen. Wenn das Konto noch nicht belastet wurde (innerhalb der ersten 6 Tage), einfach die Nummer der T-Com- Rechnungsstelle anrufen und den so genannten "Einwand" setzen.
Dieser Zirkus bedeutet, dass die T-Com dei Position ausbucht und Du als nächstes eine neue Rechung von der Fa. Nexnet GmbH erhalten würdest. Jetzt wird die ganze Sache einfacher - am besten dann hier wieder melden.


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

Flachbau schrieb:
			
		

> naja kann ja sein die t-com macht für diese nummer dann ne ausnahme freischaltung
> 
> na eben!? geht sowas nich? kann ich nich alle 01xxx ausser meiner freenetnummer (0192usw.) sperren?



Aber freenet-DSL geht mit 01xxx-Sperre, so wie auch t-dsl...


Oder man bietet kostenpflichtig Schutz an vor Dialern, die sich ja "meist ungewollt einwählen" und kassiert, wenn man schon nicht indirekt an den Dialern kassiert, dann wenigstens direkt am Dialerschutz. Sieht ein bisschen aus wie "Schutzgeld" ...


Das Zitat würde ich jedem telekom-Hotliner mal ins Ohr pusten


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 März 2004)

XXXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Oder man zahlt "Schutzgeld":
> "Dialer verbinden - meist ungewollt - einen PC über eine bestimmte Telefonnummer mit einem Internetserver" (ZITAT TELEKOM!!!) (...) Der Schutz des rosa T kostet 15 Euro einmalig plus 4,49/Monat...


Spar Dir die Anfuehrungszeichen. Die Hotlinemitarbeiter von In-Telegence sind jedenfalls hilfsbereiter und kompetenter als die der Telekom. Was die Telekom macht, ist meines Erachtens eine bewusste Ausnutzung der Notlage der Opfer illegaler Dialermachenschaften zum eigenen finanziellen Profit. Ich wuenschte, ich haette manche meiner Telefonate mit der Hotline auf Band. 





			
				Telekomhotline schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen Sie die 0190 und 0900 Nummern sperren lassen?





			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wenn Sie das kostenlos machen, ich hab inzwischen eine kostenlose Dialerschutzsoftware installiert.


. 





			
				Hotline schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde darueber ein Vermerk im System machen, dass Sie technische Massnahmen gegen Dialer ablehnen.


 Und Seiler und Kollegen sind kein bisschen besser. 
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*BT*

Mein Vater hat auch einen Rechnungsbetrag von der BT Germany ausgestellt gekriegt. kann mir jemand sagen wie es dazu kommen konnte und ob jemand mittlerweile (erfolgreich?) versucht hat das geld zurückzubekommen? gibt es denn gewisse programme mit denen man den computer vor solchen angriffen schützen könnte?
ich würde mich sehr über eine rückmeldung freuen!

mfg


----------



## Moralapostel (10 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomhotline schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soviel Dreistigkeit hätte ich eigentlich nicht für möglich gehalten. Mit dem Begriff "Schutzgeld" liegt's Du bei den Kameraden offenbar verdammt richtig.

Jetzt 'mal eine Zwischenfrage: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, daß die Telekom über eine DTAG-Tochter indirekt an Nexnet beteiligt ist? Dann würde das von Dir genannte Schutzgeld den Nagel voll auf den Kopf zwischen die Augen ins Schwarze treffen: Tante T schützt gegen Entgelt vor bösen Dialer-Unterschiebern, deren Forderungen sie über eine Handlangerfirma einzutreiben versucht. Gnadenlose Lyrik!  

Technofreak schrieb dazu an anderer Stelle:



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=14248#14248
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz! :splat:


----------



## cicojaka (10 März 2004)

Im Beitrag habe ich den Begriff wieder rauseditiert, aber TSCoreNInja war zu schnell...

Aber wenn ich Geld zahlen muss, um vor etwas geschützt zu sein, an dem derjenige (mit)profitiert, an den ich zahle - dann würde ich das eben so bezeichnen. Dass dies hier öffentlich stattfand und durch die Zitierung dokumentiert ist, tut mir leid.

Aber die betroffene Firma kann ja gerne hierzu Stellung beziehen 

und damit allen klar ist, wovon in der "Schutzgelddebatte" die Rede bzw. Schreibe ist --> siehe Anhang. 

Dass mein Freund "cico", mein Namensgeber, der in diesem Forum  nicht unbekannt ist  inzwischen brandaktuelle Seiten auf den Markt bringt, die über ein Payment-System abgerechnet werden, das offenbar als höchst seriös gilt und von (s?)einer Partnerfirma-über-Umwege in Kooperation mit Tante T verantwortet wird, verwundert nicht mehr sonderlich...

cicojore


----------



## Jack (10 März 2004)

*ohje*

In meiner ersten Aufregung wegen der hohen Telekom-Rechnung, verursacht durch Internet Clearing B.V. habe ich sofort bei der Telekom angerufen, um alle Mehrwertrufnummern sperren zu lassen.
Machen sie, hat man mir gesagt, jedoch fürs Internet wüde das nicht soviel nutzen, da bräuchte ich noch die Personal Security Software, da wäre ich dann gegen ALLES geschützt. 
Hab ich gleich bestellt.
Nachdem die Tussi am anderen Ende der Leitung wohl dachte, endlich wieder einen doofen an der Angel zu haben, wollte sie mir gleich ein Handy mit einem Supervertrag verkaufen, ein Angebot des Tages.
Da lehnte ich dankend ab.


Achja
Mein erster Erfolg gegen Internet Clearing B.V.: Der entsprechende Rechnungsbetrag von 36 EURO wurde nicht von meinem Konto abgebucht.


----------



## Qoppa (10 März 2004)

"Schutzgeld" - ich finde, da muß gar nichts editiert werden. Endlich mal ein vieldeutig treffender Ausdruck, - werde ich für mein nächstes T-Gespräch bereithalten    
(@cj: Du wirst doch nicht etwa Deinen Biß verlieren?   )

@ Iris
lies hier im Thread mal herum ...

"Erste Hilfe" gibt es hier

Und auch die Hauptseiten www.dialerhilfe.de und www.dialerschutz.de sind durchaus empfehlenswert


----------



## cicojaka (10 März 2004)

Jack schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner ersten Aufregung wegen der hohen Telekom-Rechnung, verursacht durch Internet Clearing B.V. habe ich sofort bei der Telekom angerufen, um alle Mehrwertrufnummern sperren zu lassen.
> Machen sie, hat man mir gesagt, jedoch fürs Internet wüde das nicht soviel nutzen, da bräuchte ich noch die Personal Security Software, da wäre ich dann gegen ALLES geschützt.
> Hab ich gleich bestellt.
> .



SCH***GELD!!!!





			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> "Schutzgeld" - ich finde, da muß gar nichts editiert werden.



hmm



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> (@cj: Du wirst doch nicht etwa Deinen Biß verlieren?   )



Ich habe Familie, im Gegensatz zu meinen "Kontrahenten" -
Aber z.B. habe ich noch ein paar QSC-Aktien, dick im plus, das reicht zumindest für die erste Instanz 

und wenn nicht, kann ich ja bei cicos tschechischer Filiale eine Gelddruckmaschine ersteigern
h**p://cgi.eb*y.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=***&category=25978


cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*Re: ohje*



			
				Jack schrieb:
			
		

> Achja
> Mein erster Erfolg gegen Internet Clearing B.V.: Der entsprechende Rechnungsbetrag von 36 EURO wurde nicht von meinem Konto abgebucht.


Das ist die Hauptsache - wenn nun eine neue Rechnung von der Nexnet GmbH kommt, einfach einen Widerspruch gegen das Zustandekommen eines ordentlichen Vertrages basteln und per Einschreiben dorthin senden - fertig!
Die daraufhin folgenden Mahn- und Drohschreiben können getrost ignoriert werden. Erst, falls der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, ist diesem erneut zu widersprechen. Bis dahin vergeht aber noch einige Zeit und das wird genau die Zeit sein, in der BT womöglich der Nexnet den Auftrag für die Beitreibung der ausstehenden Forderungen wieder entzieht.

Jedenfalls konnte ich in den letzten Tagen mehrmals erleben, dass die Hotline der Nexnet GmbH ein ignoranter Haufen von ahnungslosen Befehlsempfängen ist - es lohnt zumeist nicht, sich einen Anruf dorthin anzutun.
Allein, dass die Nexnet GmbH sich bei der einstimmenden Bandansage als BT Ignite outet, zeugt von hoffnungsloser Merkbefreiung - die haben noch nicht einmal gemerkt, dass ihr Auftraggeber jetzt BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG heißt. Und außerdem, wieso bezeichnet sich die Hotline der Nexnet überhaupt als British Telecom?

Am tollsten ist der Verweis das man sich bei Einwendungen an das Web der Internet Clearing halten soll - was soll das? Dort steht, dass man einer unberechtigten Einwahl unterlegen ist und nun bezahlen soll.

Viel besser finde ich nun die neueste Meldung aus dem Dunstkreis der Internet Clearer - angeblich habe man sich nun ganz aus dem Dialergeschäft zurück gezogen. So ganz kann ich das zwar nicht glauben aber in froher Hoffnung rufe ich dem entgegen: *"...na hoffentlich!"*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

*Re: ohje*



> Viel besser finde ich nun die neueste Meldung aus dem Dunstkreis der Internet Clearer - angeblich habe man sich nun ganz aus dem Dialergeschäft zurück gezogen. So ganz kann ich das zwar nicht glauben aber in froher Hoffnung rufe ich dem entgegen: *"...na hoffentlich!"*


Wir wollen doch nicht etwa serioes werden    

Aber IQ Test etc funktionieren immer noch. Nur der Adware Download klappt irgendwie nicht mehr (WinAd2.dll, evt habe ich auch die URL falsch aufgeschrieben).
[edit]noe, hab nur WinAd2.dll statt winad2.dll geschrieben, alles beim alten[/edit]

Also Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Moralapostel (11 März 2004)

@anna

Schalt doch bitte 'mal die Dunstabzugshaube ein und kläre uns auf: Wo findet sich diese Meldung aus dem "Dunstkreis" der Internet-Clearer"?

Abrakadabra, es werde Licht... :magic:


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Erhellendes (??? eher Verwirrendes) aus der Dunstabzugshaube:

Vor ca. 4 Wochen hat hier jemand gepostet, dass er von freenet zum IQ-Test geschickt wurde. Ich will hier nicht alles zitieren, das würde einen unansehnlichen Beitrag geben...

Er erwähnte alle "typischen" tscash-Dateien und zudem ein dubioses cookie.




			
				Betroffener schrieb:
			
		

> In C:/Windows/Temporary Internet Files gibt nur noch einen Cookie:
> 
> [email protected]




Dieses cookie, inzwischen kenne ich seinen Inhalt, stammt von einer in der Schweiz registrierten Seite, die im Moment mit ACONTI abrechnet.

Mallorcinischen Auswüchsen dieser Firma gehören Seiten, die auf den Namen I-C hören

w*w.betrugsfirma.malle/neu.index.html (link führt ins Leere)


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

*Re: Abfrage der österreichischen Mehrwertnummern*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, durch tscore bedient sich in Oesterreich:
> 
> Tel 0930580801
> Studio Opera Handels- und BeteiligungsgbmH
> A 1060 Wien Linke Wienzeile 4/1/2



Komisch, die nützen doch sonst aconti?

Vielleicht noch einen anderen? 

Naja aller *GUTEN DINGENSS* sind drei


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 März 2004)

*Re: Abfrage der österreichischen Mehrwertnummern*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, die nützen doch sonst aconti?
> Vielleicht noch einen anderen?
> Naja aller *GUTEN DINGENSS* sind drei



Um Dir noch was Futter für Verschwörungstheorien zu liefern, habe in der Umgebung von dem Matlock Dialer übrigens auch mein heissgeliebtes TSCash Abrechnungssystem gefunden (2-3 Linklevel meiner Erinnerung nach). Hab aber leider keine Domains, da ja meine History nach dem Ausflug leer war... 

BTW, gibts eine kostenlose Windows-Software, die mir sämtliche Website/Netzwerkzugriffe mitloggt/sichert (da ja Matlock meine IE History löscht)?
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

Zur großen Freude meiner Familie ist damit mein Auftrag an mich selbst eigentlich beendet. Denn ich wollte ja lediglich die Vernetzungen der "Großen" untereinander aufzeigen (Arbeitshypothese: Am Schluß landet alles bei wenigen)

Naja, "eigentlich" beendet: Aber erst wenn der "Gold-Rush im Internet" (J.C. Gramont) beendet ist, oder zumindest der Teil davon, der Otto Normaluser schröpft, habe ich wieder Zeit für Kaffee und Kuchen mit der Family. 

--> leider ist der link zu meiner Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Liste nicht mehr aktiv, schade... Aber eigentlich auch nicht mehr erforderlich... Ist ja alles längst Schnee von gestern... oder???


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

die internet clearing gmbh versucht mir via email immernoch klarzumachen dass ich zur zahlung nich verpflichtet bin, da die internetclearing gmbh nicht zur registrierung bei der regbehörde verpflichtet ist weil keine 0190 oder 0900er nummer verwendet wird...

da hab ich jetz geschrieben: "ja eben DESHALB bin ich auch nicht zur zahlung des fälligen betrages verpflichtet!"

hoffe ich lieg da jetz richtig?


----------



## cicojaka (15 März 2004)

"Internet Clearing GmbH"???

Und schon muss man wieder aufstehen vom Kaffeetisch. "Hustler" kommt aus Hallbergmoos, "Consul Info" aus Köln.

Jessas Maria, Toifl nochmal...


----------



## Jack (15 März 2004)

*Post von nexnet*

ähm

und ich habe Post von nexnet bekommen, mit der Information, dass sie sich um mein Anliegen kümmern werden.
Sie werden bis zum Ende der Bearbeitung auf finanzielle Forderungen verzichten.
Sie werden sich dann nochmal unaufgefordert bei mir melden, um mir ihr Ergebnis mitzuteilen

(ich hatte gleich nach Erhalt der Rechnung schriftlich widersprochen, und bei der Telekom veranlaßt, dass sie genau die 36 EURO nicht abbuchen)


----------



## Flachbau (15 März 2004)

also der gasteintrag oben war von mir...

klar internet clearing gmbh! is das etwa neu? war das noch nich im gespräch?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 März 2004)

Flachbau schrieb:
			
		

> also der gasteintrag oben war von mir...
> 
> klar internet clearing gmbh! is das etwa neu? war das noch nich im gespräch?


internet clearing BV ist niederlaendisch! GmbH ist schweizerisch oder deutsch! Deswegen die Frage. Haben die jetzt einen Ableger?


----------



## Flachbau (15 März 2004)

also ich guck ma eben nochma im postfach aber ich würd fast ganz sicher behaupten dass es gmbh war...


----------



## Flachbau (16 März 2004)

gucktama! wie im fernsehn!

http://....


_gucktanich! Siehe NUB - Link gelöscht / HDUS_


----------



## Flachbau (16 März 2004)

habt doch recht - war nix mit gmbh... obwohl ich hätte schwören könn das gelesen zu haben... *grübel*  :argl:


----------



## nicole157 (17 März 2004)

*Erfolg über Internet Clearing*

Hallo!

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit der BT Germany bzw. auch mit Internet Clearing und sollte 36 € für zwei Sekunden iq-test bezahlen (einwahl über 0193....). Habe dann auch die Abbuchung bei der Telekom sperren lassen und bei der BT Wiederspruch eingelegt. 
Habe dann Anfang letzter Woche ein Schreiben von Nexnet bekommen, dass die Einwahl doch von meinem Anschluss zustande gekommen sei (komisch, das hatte ich doch gar nicht gefragt) und das Zahlungsanspruch bestehe noch.
Habe dann erstmal sowohl bei der Hotline von Nexnet, als auch bei der Hotline von BT angerufen und erneut Wiederspruch eingelegt. 
Zwei Tage später kam dann ein Schreiben von de Nexnet, dass meine Angelgenheit noch einmal intern geprüft worden sei, und ich deswegen eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 36 € erhalte, die ggf. noch mit offenen Forderungen verrechnet werden kann.
Damit hat sich die ganze Sache dann für mich erledigt.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg bei dem Kampf gegen Internet Clearing usw. und hoffe, dass es auch so gut ausgehen wird wie bei mir!   

Übrigens von Internet Clearing habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört. Die Mails, die ich dort hingeschickt habe, kamen ständig zurück.


----------



## Insider (17 März 2004)

*Re: Erfolg über Internet Clearing*



			
				nicole157 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Tage später kam dann ein Schreiben von de Nexnet, dass meine Angelgenheit noch einmal intern geprüft worden sei, und ich deswegen eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 36 € erhalte, die ggf. noch mit offenen Forderungen verrechnet werden kann.
> Damit hat sich die ganze Sache dann für mich erledigt.


Bei Dir hat sich das Mahnwesen der NexNet mit der "neuen" Einstellung der BT überschnitten, denn:

seit (wahrscheinlich) dem 09.03.2004 ist das Mahnverfahren durch die BT gestoppt worden. Das betrifft alle Einwahlen über die zwei bekannten 0193er Nummern.
Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das, jeder Endkunde sollte mit der DTAG ins Reine kommen, damit er dort ausgebucht wird und schließlich einer neuen Rechnung (wenn diese überhaupt kommen sollte) einfach widersprechen. Das betrifft alle Einwahlen, auch rückwirkend, ab Dezember 2003 - seit dem der Spuk los ging.


----------



## cicojaka (17 März 2004)

*Re: Erfolg über Internet Clearing*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Das betrifft alle Einwahlen, auch rückwirkend, ab Dezember 2003 - seit dem der Spuk los ging.



"Der Spuk losging"...

so kann man's auch nennen. Und was ist mit dem "Spuk" aus Dortmund von davor? Kavaliersdelikte zur Steigerung des Bruttosozialprodukts? Mich kotzt es an in einem Ausmaß, das ich nicht mehr verbalisieren kann...

Denkanstoß: Wie viel Engagement von wie vielen Leuten an wie vielen Stellen war nötig, um zu verhindern, dass BT damit Geld verdient??? Und in-t*** zuvor, und inet-c*** und ts-c*** und und und ???


----------



## sascha (18 März 2004)

http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2027181&section=Marketing-News


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

@sascha: Danke für den link!



			
				de.internet schrieb:
			
		

> "Selbstverständlich wird BT keine unrechtmäßigen Forderungen einziehen", so Boris Kaapke, PR Manager bei BT Germany gegenüber de.internet.com. "BT wird allen Fällen, in denen Endkunden Einwendungen gegen eine fehlerhafte Rechnung erheben, nachgehen. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass fehlerhaft abgerechnet worden ist, wird BT selbstverständlich dafür sorgen, dass ggf. zu viel gezahlte Beträge erstattet werden."



Moment mal, sie ziehen also keine unrechtmässigen Forderungen ein, aber nur dann nicht, wenn Einwendungen gemacht werden???

"Eine unrechtmässige Forderung stellen" ist doch laienjuristisch nichts anderes als "Betrug". Also muss doch gegen die "Kunden" der BT (oder in-tele, oder telekom...) ermittelt werden, wenn doch offenbar festzustehen scheint, dass die Forderungen (bzw. Teile der Forderungen)  "unrechtmässig" sind.

???


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> "Eine unrechtmässige Forderung stellen" ist doch laienjuristisch nichts anderes als "Betrug".



laienhaft mag das so erscheinen, aber Betrug nachzuweisen, d.h den Vorsatz (laut Rücksprache mit Juristen )
 ist eins der schwierigsten Unterfangen in einem Prozess überhaupt 

tf


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

Und ab welcher Summe würden sich die *staatseigenen* Juristen um diesen Nachweis bemühen? Bei 1 mal 50 Euro kaum, bei 1000 mal? Bei 10.000 Mal???

Es gibt sicher keine Statistiken, um wie viel Geld durch solche Einwahlen es insgesamt geht, oder?

Wenn ich in der U-Bahn schwarzfahre, fragt auch keiner nach dem Vorsatz ...


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Und ab welcher Summe würden sich die *staatseigenen* Juristen um diesen Nachweis bemühen? Bei 1 mal 50 Euro kaum, bei 1000 mal? Bei 10.000 Mal???


Lies dir mal dieses Posting durch, da sollte die Frage nach der Höhe illusorisch erscheinen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=45092#45092

tf


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

Gibt's da auch Schiffsbeteiligungen?

Gibt's da auch "Immobilienrente"?


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's da auch Schiffsbeteiligungen?
> 
> Gibt's da auch "Immobilienrente"?



Laß dich beraten.....

tf


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)




----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 März 2004)

Allen BT/TSCore Geschaedigten sei folgendes Posting von Sascha empfohlen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4556

:respekt: 

Gute Nachrichten. Danke an Wiso. Der Spuk mit BT ist soweit ausgestanden. Evt hilft es auch bei meiner Telekom Forderung, dass TSCore.exe aktenkundig geworden ist. Gibt es irgendwo  zu Wisos Recherche Details?

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Evt hilft es auch bei meiner Telekom Forderung, dass TSCore.exe aktenkundig geworden ist.



Siehe dazu:

http://www.fst-ev.de/aktuelles.html (April 2000)

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/hebu/Siche...taratur/Handbooks/Aufsatz-Dialerprogramme.pdf (März 2000)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1086&highlight=sysupd (Dezember 2002)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=485&highlight=tscash (Juni 2002)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=51&highlight=tscash (Dezember 2001)

Liebe GRüsse

cj


----------



## cicojaka (20 März 2004)

Ach ja, hier noch ein paar Quellen aus der Schweiz:

http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/ff/2003/1955.pdf (2003)

http://www.pctip.ch/library/pdf/2002/04/0426dial.pdf (April 2002)

http://www.pctip.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/viren/19789.asp (November 2001) 

Letztlich endete das Thema in der SChweiz dann so:

[edit: besserer link]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3881&highlight=schweiz


Auf Seiten von "Kassensturz" in der Schweiz wurde in einem Artikel von 2002 eine "Troika" von Anbietern genannt, mit denen es Probleme gab. Genannt wurden 

-tscash (mit totem link auf tscash.com) (dass dort u.a. der dialer herkommt, merken betroffene Personen dann früh genug... download.ts***, tennis.comtron***, ist ja bekannt)

-aconti (mit totem link auf aconti.net) (Dass man dort dialer bekommen kann, weiss sogar die tagesschau, die den entsprechenden link einem Millionenpublikum in der Tagesschau vorführte)

und (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) -electronic billing system (NICHT easybilling) --> mit link, der inzwischen zu crosskirk führt (komisch, über die wird eher selten berichtet...)




Die "Akte" der Dortmunder ist sehr alt...

Es ist meines Wissens überhaupt einer der ältesten Dialer überhaupt, aber das müsste man die Fachleute fragen:

h**p://www.adultwebmaster***.de/listen/inkasso.htm


----------



## cicojaka (20 März 2004)

Uiii, was entdecke ich denn da:

 tscore 

Na, jetzt aber...

Dann muss ich wohl Asche auf mein Haupt streuen und die RegTP mal ausdrücklich loben! Dennoch frage ich mich, wieso es so schwierig sein soll, Dialern die Registrierung zu entziehen.

Und ich frage mich nach wie vor: Was ist mit den Leuten, die schon gezahlt haben?

Wie sind Firmen zu beurteilen, die bei Einwahlen von tscore plötzlich ganz neue Nummern aus dem Hut zaubern und weiter mahnen?

siehe:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3755&highlight=teleflate


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

Elektra schrieb:
			
		

> Ohha. Wer glaubt er/sie habe eine hohe Telefonrechnung wegen BT Internetrechnungen, na dann paßt auf, haltet Euren Hut fest, mir ist ganz schlecht, meine Telefonrechnung über 1987,65 EURO !!!!!!!!!!! toppt glaub´ich jeden.
> Hilfe!!!!!!!!!
> Was soll ich tun?


Also gut, da bin ich wieder. Habe dank exellenter Hilfe von TSCoreNinja und dialerschutz.de meinen Rechner zur Polizei gebracht, also Strafanzeige gestellt und sämtliche Formulare und Widersprüche an BT Germany und Telekom geschickt (selbstverständlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein).
Die Polizei hat gesagt, daß der Dialer natürlch unzulässig ist und sie die Sache verfolgen wollen...
Übrigens hatte ich satte 7 verschiedene Dialer.
Von NEXNET erwarte ich noch die Einzelverbindungsaufstellung.
Ach ja, die Beträge von BT habe ich einfach nicht überwiesen, mit Vermerk: Abzüglich 1987,65€ vom .....
Also die einzig wahre Lösung für mich wird wohl DSL sein, die Dateien sind zwar angeblich gelöscht, aber als Internetlaie trau´ich natürlich der ganzen Sache nicht, ob der Computer sich nicht doch heimlich im Hintergrund einwählt, der Böse? 
Also vielen Dank für die tollen Links und Unterstützung!
Mal schauen, ob ich noch ein Paar nette Drohbriefe kreig....

Elektra


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

*Internet clearing*

Hallo!
Auch mir hat die Firma Internet Clearing über die Abrechnungsfirma B T in Müchen versucht 144 Euro für 4 sogenannte Premiumverbindungen abzubuchen. 
Ich habe den Betrag über die Telekom stornieren lassen und beiden Firmen mieinen Widerspruch per Einschreiben zukommen lassen. 
Zeitgleich schreibt mir eine Firma nexnet aus Berlin, dass sie den Vorgang prüfen werden.
Bin im Moment gespannt auf den Ausgang.


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

Elektra schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dank exellenter Hilfe von TSCoreNinja und dialerschutz.de meinen Rechner zur Polizei gebracht, also Strafanzeige gestellt...
> Elektra



Wo wohnst du denn? (Bundesland?)


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

@wiso-Beitrag...

"Die Telekom ist daran nicht schuld, aber wer dann? Der geheimnisvolle Toni S." 

und wieso hört man an dieser Stelle auf???


----------



## Gerry71 (22 März 2004)

Eben schalte ich zufällig auf die WISO-Sendung im ZDF und was sehe ich: Recherchen gegen Toni S. und die Internet-Clearing im Zusammenhang mit TSCore und dem IQ-Test.

Unglaublich ! Genau unser Fall hier. Sie wollten Toni S. kontaktieren, aber der zeigt sich nicht vor der Kamera. Er meldete sich aber danach per Email mit dem Inhalt, dass er auf die Bezahlung bestehe, weil es eine Gesetzeslücke bzgl. der 0193-Nummer geben würde.
Andere Ansicht ein Sprecher der RegTP: Seit 14.12.2003 dürfen Dialer nur über die Rufnummerngasse 0900 9 ...  betrieben werden. Also sei der Dialer illegal.

WISO-Bericht: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/18/0,1872,2114002,00.html


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollten Toni S. kontaktieren aber der versteckt sich und meldete sich
> per Email mit dem Inhalt, dass er auf die Bezahlung bestehe, weil es eine Gesetzeslücke
> bzgl. der 0193-Nummer geben würde.



Behaupten kann man viel und E-mails sind genau so geduldig wie Papier....

tf


----------



## Gerry71 (22 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> @wiso-Beitrag...
> 
> "Die Telekom ist daran nicht schuld, aber wer dann? Der geheimnisvolle Toni S."
> 
> und wieso hört man an dieser Stelle auf???



Stimmt, darüber habe ich mich auch geärgert. Dem sollte man mal mit dem Bizz-Moderator auf die Pelle rücken.


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2004)

@ Cico

hattest Du nicht auch mal eine "Droh"-Mail aus dem Hause TSCash erhalten?
Gewisse Reaktionen von Schweizer Bewohnern und aus dem Dortmunder Raum sind schon interessant, angesichts des unterbrochenen Geldflusses.


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

[ironie an]

@reducal

Dabei muss es sich um ein Missverständnis handeln, denn:

Im WISO-Beitrag war die Rede von "Toni S., dem geheimnisvollen Unbekannten",

der Toni S, von dem in Bezug auf diese mail die Schreibe war, ist nicht geheimnisvoll und nicht unbekannt...


[ironie aus]



geheimnisvoll ist jedoch, wie sich der Rest der seriösen Geschäftsleute nun Toni gegenüber verhält.

Wer wirft da den ersten Stein? Oder wirft keiner???

Welche Glashäuser gehen zu Bruch, wenn mal jemand weiter fragt als WISO???

Und wie verhalten sich denn eigentlich die finanzstarken Bayern hinter den österreichischen IQ-Test-Anbietern???


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2004)

... postest Du nun den Text der Mail oder nicht? Oder trauste Dich nicht, dann geh´ mal wieder schwimmen - das OLY bietet demnächst wieder 24h.


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... postest Du nun den Text der Mail oder nicht?



was sollte das bringen? Wenn's darum geht, die Existenz von mails zu belegen, die "drohenden Charakter" haben, kannst Du doch Toni S. fragen. Der kann sie ja auch posten...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2004)

Antwort auf eine Beschwerde bei CSH-Comtron wegen des gehosteten Dialers, zu [email protected]


> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2004)

*403 Forbidden  vom IQ-Test*

Interessant: http://www.mein-iq.i***/ liefert eine 403/Forbidden Fehlermeldung . Ebenso die anderen hxxp:tennis.comtron.net Sites wie my-age, gut-kochen und iqfinder. Ob das wohl dem WISO Bericht zu verdanken ist? 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollten Toni S. kontaktieren aber der versteckt sich und meldete sich
> per Email mit dem Inhalt, dass er auf die Bezahlung bestehe, weil es eine Gesetzeslücke
> bzgl. der 0193-Nummer geben würde.


Ergänzung:
http://www.xdial.de/news/meldung.asp?Id=7620


> Die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt den Betroffenen, diese Forderungen nicht zu bezahlen.
> Auf den Internetseiten der Verbraucherzentrale kann unter www.vz-bw.de/BTdialer
> ein kostenloser Musterbrief gegen die unberechtigte Forderung herunter geladen werden



Musterbrief wegen unberechtigter Forderungen der BT (Germany) GmbH und Co.KG
http://www.vz-bw.de/mediabig/3759A.pdf

tf


----------



## thomap58 (23 März 2004)

*intrenet clearing*

Ich war auch naiv genug, wollte ja sofort wieder ´raus und habe jetzt auch ´ne 36€-Rechnung.
Bezieht sich auf die Einwahl 019359130 am 29.3.2004 .
Habe mich natürlich informiert und fand dieses Forum dabei hilfreich.
Ich werde nicht zahlen und habe dies auch schon "BT" und "internet-clearing" mitgeteilt.
Eine Frage ist aber noch offen.
Wenn die die RegTP eindeutig sagt "91er bis 95er Rufnummerngassen sind vom 14.12.2003 an illegal"und das tut sie,
welche Konsequenzen können mir dann im Endeffekt noch drohen?


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

*Re: intrenet clearing*



			
				thomap58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die die RegTP eindeutig sagt "91er bis 95er Rufnummerngassen sind vom 14.12.2003 an illegal"und das tut sie,
> welche Konsequenzen können mir dann im Endeffekt noch drohen?



progressive Dialeritis 

Kann zum Verlust der Fähigkeit zu normaler Kommunikation führen und zu Popcornvergiftung!

Im Ernst: Ich würde sagen, dass das darauf ankommt, um was es Dir geht: Zahlungsvermeidung oder mehr... Ich weiss auch nicht, was mit Leten ist, die bewusst den IQ-Test gemacht haben und jetzt nicht zahlen wollen. Das sind dann wohl Kollateralschäden der Proteste gegen diese Einwahlen


----------



## sascha (23 März 2004)

> Sollten Sie Ihre Beschwerde nicht untermauern können, werden wir Ihre
> Mail an unsere Anwälte weiterleiten und überprüfen welche Handhabe wir
> gegen Sie haben, um die Kosten die durch die Überprüfung der Webseite
> und die Bearbeitung Ihrer Mail entstanden sind, an Sie weiterzuleiten.
> ...



Steckt in diesen Zeilen strafrechtlich was drin? Oder ist das nur eine Mischung aus Unverschämtheit und Einschüchterungsversuch?


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Wenn darin etwas strafrechtlich Relevantes läge, läge es doch mit Sicherheit auch in den "kontrollierten Halbwahraussagen" in den Schreiben der Telekommunikationsanbieter... (...illegales Anwählverfahren kann ausgeschlossen werden..., ...kein Zweifel an der REchtmäßigkeit...)

[dies sind keine Zitate]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Steckt in diesen Zeilen strafrechtlich was drin? Oder ist das nur eine Mischung aus Unverschämtheit und Einschüchterungsversuch?



Ganz deutlich das "Getroffene Hunde"-Syndrom...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Steckt in diesen Zeilen strafrechtlich was drin? Oder ist das nur eine Mischung aus Unverschämtheit und Einschüchterungsversuch?


Kann in meinem Fall die Staatsanwaltschaft entscheiden  Ich fürchte nur, die sind nicht wirklich motiviert, sollte dem ermittelnden Beamten mal einen Link zum Wiso Beitrag schicken. 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Qoppa (24 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Kann in meinem Fall die Staatsanwaltschaft entscheiden ...


Bravo!

Und wenn Du das, wie ich vermute, auch noch betonhart "*untermauern*" kannst ... mit Demonstration des Einwahlmechanismus ...
Man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben  



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn darin etwas strafrechtlich Relevantes läge, läge es doch mit Sicherheit auch in den "kontrollierten Halbwahraussagen" in den Schreiben der Telekommunikationsanbieter...


Wir warten ja auch noch mit Spannung auf den Fortgang der Geldwäsche-Anzeige.
Und es könnte sogar sein, daß diese Beteuerungen, die mittlerweile zum Textbausteinbestand der Telekom gehören, auch noch unangenehme Folgen für sie haben. Denn wenn sie sagen, sie prüfen sorgfältig, dann können sie in diesen Fällen nicht mehr behaupten, sie wüssten von nichts. Und wenn sie dennoch weiter das Geld einziehen ... 

Hmm, vielleicht sollte die Geldwäsche-Anzeige des Juristen noch einmal im Licht der neueren Entwicklungen aktualisiert werden ...


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, vielleicht sollte die Geldwäsche-Anzeige des Juristen noch einmal im Licht der neueren Entwicklungen aktualisiert werden ...



...und was ist mit dem sich gern mit arcor und telekom vergleichenden intelegenten "TelekommunikationsunternehmenformerlyknownasQSC" in Köln? Gibt es gegen die schon ähnliche Aktivitäten?...


----------



## finsetroll (1 April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin neu im Forum - ich selbst (genauer gesagt meine Freundin) leidet
unter BT-forderungen aus München, über 105 und 48 EUR, Anfragen detaillierter Art über die Zusammensetzung der Forderung blieben bisher unbeantwortet (EchtPost), telefonisch wird man in einer Warteschleife abgewimmelt, emails werden nicht beantwortet - Jetzt kommen plötzlich Mahnungen von nextnet in Berlin, sehr obskur, dort auch um Aufschlüsselung der Forderung gebeten, kommen nur Mahnungen !!!!!!!
Ich habe oben alles gelesen. 
Nur : Kann mir jemand "Klartext" erklären, ob man die Mahnung ignorieren kann, oder drohen tatsächlich Gerichtsbeschluß etc etc. ???
Laut Kripo in Frankfurt würden Mahnungen unter 250 Eur gar nicht zugelassen. DIe möglichen "verursachten Kosten" könnten im Januar und Februar 2004 erfolgt sein . Wie bekommt man heute noch mögliche "Heimliche Dialer" heraus ?? Suchen nach dll oder exe Dateien?
Reicht das ? Danke für jeden Hilfe und Hinweise.
Finsetroll


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 April 2004)

finsetroll schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Kripo in Frankfurt würden Mahnungen unter 250 Eur gar nicht zugelassen.


 :vlol: 
Ist aber wirklich nicht die feine Englische, wenn die Kripo ihre Kundschaft so gnadenlos in den April schickt.
Haste mal Name/Dienstgrad/Drehzahl von dem Polizeiclown, der das behauptet hat? Den möchte ich mal für eine Feier buchen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2004)

@ finsetroll,

zum einen lies´ mal hier und mache Dich weiter kundig ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4556 ). Wenn es scih bei Dir um die selbe Geschichte handelt, dann die Lastschrift bei der T-Com zurück holen und nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlen. Gleichzeitig ein Widerspruchsschreiben an die T-Com richten, in dem Du einfach einen Ausdruck von Sascha´s Posting beifügen kannst und Dich darauf beziehst, dass kein Zahlungsanspruch der BT besteht - fertig!
Von der BT selbst (oder besser dem Inkassounternehmen Nexnet) kommt vorerst nichts mehr. Falls doch, dann dort einfach nur wieder der Folgerechnung widersprechen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 April 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> finsetroll schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss das wohl in den richtigen Kontext setzen. Das ist wie mit der 42. Es riecht also eher nach Anstrengungsvermeidung...


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2004)

finsetroll schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Kripo in Frankfurt würden Mahnungen unter 250 Eur gar nicht zugelassen.


Wäre mir neu.
Klingt nach der Notwendigkeit für einen alternativen Tabak.


----------



## finsetroll (1 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ finsetroll,
> 
> zum einen lies´ mal hier und mache Dich weiter kundig ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4556 ). Wenn es scih bei Dir um die selbe Geschichte handelt, dann die Lastschrift bei der T-Com zurück holen und nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlen. Gleichzeitig ein Widerspruchsschreiben an die T-Com richten, in dem Du einfach einen Ausdruck von Sascha´s Posting beifügen kannst und Dich darauf beziehst, dass kein Zahlungsanspruch der BT besteht - fertig!
> Von der BT selbst (oder besser dem Inkassounternehmen Nexnet) kommt vorerst nichts mehr. Falls doch, dann dort einfach nur wieder der Folgerechnung widersprechen.



Hallo Reducal,
die strittigen Forderungen sind gleich gar nicht bezahlt worden ! - Das ist einfach ! - Aber : reicht "Sascha's" Kommentar an die T-com aus, daß die das weiterleiten ?? Ich denke mir : T-com denkt, daß ihr das doch schnurz sein könnte, was andere verlangen - oder "wacht die T-com dabei auf" und ermittelt selbst ? Oder "stänkert" T-com gegen BT in München ??
Läßt dann die BT, die sich bei mir durch "nexnet" in Berlin "vertreten läßt, von Forderungen ab ?? Das wäre ja ein Wunder..........
Danke vorab an alle Anderen - Die Aussage wegen dem 250 Eur-Limit bei drohenden Zahlungsaufforderungen stammt aus von derFrankfurter "Kripo K33" - den Menschen möchte ich nicht gerade bloßstellen ........


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2004)

finsetroll schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage wegen dem 250 Eur-Limit bei drohenden Zahlungsaufforderungen
> stammt aus von derFrankfurter "Kripo K33" - den Menschen möchte ich nicht gerade bloßstellen ........



Du brauchst in ja nicht bloßstellen, aber es wäre sinnvoll ihn nochmal anzusprechen 
und zu fragen , wo er diese Weisheit her hat. Es dürfte im Interesse anderer Betroffener liegen, 
daß so ein Unfug nicht noch weiterverbreitet wird. Falls er darauf beharrt, aber keine Quellen 
nennen kann/will, hätte ich kein  Problem seinen Vorgesetzen darauf anzusprechen.

ww


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2004)

@ finsetroll

...wenn das erst garnicht bezahlt worden ist, dann ist Deine Freundin bestimmt mit der T-Com im Reinen, oder? Seit dem 09.03. ist das Forderungsmanagement der BT (über Nexnet) für die Forderungen über die 0193er Nummern auf Eis gelegt. Sollt da in der Vergangenheit noch eine Nexnet-Mahnung eingegangen sein, dann gehört das zu dem Schnee von gestern und braucht vorerst keine Beachtung zu finden - in der Voraussicht, dass Ihr einen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung geschrieben habt.

Die T-Com ermittelt erstmal überhaupt nicht. Die machen lediglich die erste Rechnungsstellung beim Endkunden und bekommen dafür eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung. Bei Forderungen "anderer Anbieter" ist denen das Forderungsmanagement Jacke wie Hose - blos der Widerspruchsweg, der muß sitzen.


----------



## finsetroll (1 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ finsetroll
> 
> ...wenn das erst garnicht bezahlt worden ist, dann ist Deine Freundin bestimmt mit der T-Com im Reinen, oder? Seit dem 09.03. ist das Forderungsmanagement der BT (über Nexnet) für die Forderungen über die 0193er Nummern auf Eis gelegt. Sollt da in der Vergangenheit noch eine Nexnet-Mahnung eingegangen sein, dann gehört das zu dem Schnee von gestern und braucht vorerst keine Beachtung zu finden - in der Voraussicht, dass Ihr einen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung geschrieben habt.
> 
> Die T-Com ermittelt erstmal überhaupt nicht. Die machen lediglich die erste Rechnungsstellung beim Endkunden und bekommen dafür eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung. Bei Forderungen "anderer Anbieter" ist denen das Forderungsmanagement Jacke wie Hose - blos der Widerspruchsweg, der muß sitzen.


Guten Abend,
ja mit T-com ist alles klar !!! Nun : obwohl an BT München und an nexnet Berlin ist die Anfrage nach einer detaillierten Übersicht über die Gesamtforderung geschickt worden, insgesamt 2 nach München, 2 nach Berlin !!, also wie sich der Betrag zusammensetzt. Daraufhin kommen NUR von nexnet /Berlin Mahnungen, jetzt die 2. - und dann die Drohung mit Gerichts-Vollstreckungsbescheid.
Muß man da "zittern" ? Drohen noch weitaus höhere Kosten, die man mit einer Zahlung JETZT noch vermeiden kann - oder kann man sich "zurücklehnen"? Lohnt ein erneutes Einschreiben nach Berlin (nexnet) ?? - Danke für alle Hilfen hierzu!
finsetroll


----------



## Electra (2 April 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Elektra schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, hat ein bißchen gedauert...  Ich wohne in Bayern - in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Gerry71 (3 April 2004)

Wollte mich hier auch mal wieder kurz melden.
Irgendwie muss sich NEXNET an meinen Schreiben festgebissen haben. Bis heute keine Reaktion bzw. Mahnung.


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> ... an meinen Schreiben festgebissen haben. Bis heute keine Reaktion bzw. Mahnung.


Nein, seit 9.3. war das Mahnverfahren ausgesetzt worden.


----------



## Gerry71 (3 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahnverfahren ? Also bevor ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird, sollte man schon eine Zahlungsaufforderung + Mahnung bekommen bzw. in Verzug gesetzt werden. Bei mir konnte also noch nichts ausgesetzt werden.

Oder meinst Du, dass alle TSCore-Fälle bei BT/Nexnet ab 09.03. auf Eis gelegt wurden ?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 April 2004)

@Gerry71/ Alle

British Telecom Deutschland ist scheinbar inzwischen doch um seinen Ruf besorgt. Siehe


			
				BT auf xdial.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Nachdem BT von der Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) darüber informiert wurde, dass der Kunde nicht nur einen Einwahldienst, sondern darüber hinaus verschiedene (kostenpflichtige) Inhalte anbietet, hat BT den Dienst gesperrt und die Rufnummern mit sofortiger Wirkung abgeschaltet."



Seltsame Definition von sofort. Meines Wissens hat es durchaus Ueberredungskunst erfordert seitens der RegTP. Warum man nicht auf Einspruch der Geschaedigten reagierte, ist so schon ein Skandal. Man suche mal nach Gerri71s Posting mit der Antwort von BT/NexNet auf seine Beschwerde
:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Aber mit der Aussage sollten Forderungen von BT fuer Internet Clearing und die 0193 Nummer definitiv vom Tisch sein.Wenn nicht, wuerde es vermutlich den Journalisten von xdial.de /die Verbraucherzentrale BW interessieren. 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2004)

Gerry71 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahnverfahren? Oder meinst Du, dass alle TSCore-Fälle bei BT/Nexnet ab 09.03. auf Eis gelegt wurden ?


Berichtigung: _*Forderungsmanagement!*_.
Von TSCore schrieb ich nichts aber meinen tue ich Deine leidigen Geschichten um die 0193er Nummern der Internet Clearing BV.
Allmählich kommt es mir eh so vor, als würden die wahren Verantwortlichen immer mehr in den Hintergrund geschoben werden. Die gemieteten Nummern der BT und das Forderungsmanagement der Nexnet sind nur die Nachwehen der holländischen/schweizer/düsseldorfer/dortmunder Initiatoren.


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind nur die Nachwehen der holländischen/schweizer/düsseldorfer/dortmunder Initiatoren.



Das klingt spannend, aber mir fehlt: hannoveraner Inhalteanbieter, Kölner Abrechnungsunternehmen und - natürlich - Spanien (wenn es dort denn ein "Rheinufer" gibt)!

Und mein ebay-Tscheche, zu dem man eingeladen wird, wenn man Tonis XXX-Seiten verlässt... (zB vom hammer strip-Fernseher zum vipclub-Fernseher)

cj


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2004)

@ Cico

auch wenn alle mit jedem was zu tun haben so greife ich doch nur dorthin, wo es was zu fassen gibt - den Rest erörtern wir demnächst beim Bierchen, gell?!


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

Nach Ostern, ich bring auch ein paar Bierdeckelchen mit...


----------



## Regina (5 April 2004)

*BT Germany Dialer und Mehrwertnummern*

Hallo! Ich freue mich, daß ich über diese Seite so viele Tipps bekommen habe um mich gegen BT Germany zu wehren. Es hat mich auch erwischt mit diesem IQ-Test. Nun war ich heute bei der Polizei und wollte eine Anzeige starten, wegen Betrugs. Oder wie soll man das sonst nennen wenn man einen Dialer untergeschoben bekommt.
Ich zeigte Ihnen von der Telekom die Auftragsbestätigung über die 0190/0900er Sperre und die Telekomrechnung, die besagt, daß die Einwahl im Zeitraum vom 20.12.03-zum29.1.04 gewesen sein soll.
Dies bedeutet doch, daß der Dialer illegal sein muß. Den ab diesem Datum sind ja alle Dialer die nicht über die 0900erGasse kommen illegal, genauso wie jene, die eine Sperre umgehen.
Die Polizei erklärte mir, daß ich zwar wahrscheinlich zivilrechtlich damit gegen einen gerichtlichen Zahlungsbescheid Recht bekomme, wenn ich Wiederspruch einlege, jedoch strafrechtlich per Polizei kann nur dann etwas unternommen werden, wenn ich den PC bringe, und die Polizei darauf nachprüfen kann, auf welche Weise die Rufnummernsperre umgangen wurde. Ansonsten würde die Anzeige nur zu den Akten gelegt.
Leider kann ich dies nicht machen, da es sich nicht um meinen PC handelt.
 Nun hoffe ich, daß jemand anderes bei der Polizei diese Beweise erbringen kann, damit den Leuten mal eingeheitzt wird.
Übrigens, der Polizist erzählte, er habe den IQ-Test auch gemacht, jedoch hat er zusätzlich eine Auslandsnummernsperre, und so sind im keine zusätzlichen Kosten angefallen.
MfG Regina


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2004)

@ Regina

Deine Sperrung beläut sich offensichtlich lediglich auf die 0190/0900er Nummern. Hier wurde illegaler Weise eine 0193er Nummer angewendet und somit die Sperre bei Deinem Telefonunternehmen umgangen.

Prinzipiell ist es tatsächlich so, dass jeder Geschädigte bei Anzeigenerstattung seinen PC für die Auswertung eines EDV-Sachverständigen bei der Polizei zur Verfügung stellen sollte. Tut er das nicht, fehlt es unter Umständen an gerichtsverwertbaren Beweisen für seinen "Einzelfall". Nach dem die Gegenseite (Internet Clearing BV) ja sicherlich davon ausgeht, dass ihr Geschäftsmodell nicht in betrügerischer Absicht angelegt war - und das so bestimmt auch den Behörden mitteilen wird - steht deren Aussage gegen Deine und die Staatsawaltschaft, die Deine Anzeige prüft, wird ohne dem Gutachten des Sachverständigen keinen Bauchaufschwung unternehmen. Wie der Polizist schon sagte - das wird dann zu den Akten gelegt.
Allerdings steht es Dir sehr wohl frei, auch ohne Verfügbarkeit Deines PC eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Dann ist nämlich der Sachbearbeiter gefragt (i. d. R. nicht der aufnehmende Beamte), den Fall dahingehend zu erforschen, ob nicht doch ein Betrug vorliegt. Und gerade hier kann man annehemen, dass in einer Strukturbehörde ein reger Erfahrungsaustausch stattfindet und .... (es unter Umständen auch ohne die Computer gehen sollte).

Was jedoch die Auslandsnummern des Polizisten mit dem IQ-Test zu tun haben sollen, erschließt sich nicht unbedingt - es zeigt sich jedoch, dass es womöglich nicht dessen "Fachgebiet" ist.

Regina, für Dich gilt allerdings in erster Linie, dass Du mit der T-Com im Reinen bist und die Position nicht bezahlen brauchst. Von der BT (bzw. der Nexnet GmbH) aus wurde ab 09.03. das Forderungsmanagement ausgesetzt, so dass gegen Dich derzeit keine Forderung mehr besteht. Das gilt auch, wenn Du von denen zwischenzeitlich eine Mahnung bekommen hattest.
Welchen Sinn dann noch für Dich eine Anzeige macht, musst Du für Dich selbst entscheiden. Du kannst aber getrost daon ausgehen, dass Du nicht die einzige bist, die es getroffen hatte und viele andere haben bestimmt ihren Rechner zur Verfügung gestellt. Nur um einen Wert in der Polizeistatistik darzustellen und später eine Einstellungsverfügung der StA zu erhalten, ist der Erfolg/Nutzen-Effekt vor einer Anzeigenerstattung wohl abzuwägen.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2004)

@ Reducal

 ..... allerdings ist eine große Anzahl bei Strafanzeigen manchmal auch nützlich, weil die StA nur dann das ganze Ausmaß des strafrechtliche relevanten Tuns erkennen kann.

Ich würde eher zur Anzeige neigen.


@ Regina

Wenn Du eine Image (Kopie des gesamten Computer/Festplatten-Inhalts)machen kannst, würde das die Untersuchung ermöglichen, ohne dass der Rechner weitergegeben werden muss.


----------



## Regina (6 April 2004)

*Telekomrechnung*

@Reducal
Die Telekom hat von Anfang an keine Probleme gemacht. Sie sagten nur, es ist nicht möglich, bei der Abbuchung nur auf den einen Posten zu verzichten, wenn dann buchen sie die Rechnung komplett ohne diesen Anbieter BT Germany ab. (ohne Umsatzsteuer 65,46Euro)
Damit waren dann Aalara, 11net.de und Äakus auch nicht bezahlt. Ich verlangte per Einschreiben von BT Germany eine gesonderte für Rechnung für diese Leistungen.
Nun kam am Samstag von Nexnet ne Rechnung über 40,94Euro, als Verwendungszweck die Rechnungsnummer der betreffenden Telekomrechnung. Ich habe sowohl bei Nexnet als bei BT Germany angerufen, und mich beschwert, daß aus dieser Mahnung nicht klar ersichtlich ist, welche Leistungen damit abgerechnet werden.
Sie sagten mir, es bestünden keine anderen Forderungen und sie könnten mir keine aufgeschlüßeltere Rechnung schicken. Da ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, daß es nicht möglich ist, legale Posten in einer Rechnung aufzuschlüsseln, habe ich zu Nexnet gesagt: Ihr arbeitet wohl gar nicht für BT Germany, sondern für Internet Clearing und wollt mir den Dialer berechnen. Das haben die mir nicht mal verneint. Vor 4 Wochen hatte ich an die Telekom und an BT Gemany Einschreiben gesandt. Nach dem Verwirrspiel dieser Mahnung hab ich dann noch an Nexnet und an Internet Clearing Einschreiben gesandt.
Durch Deine Antwort hab ich nun kapiert daß es sich bei dieser Mahnung doch um den normalen Surfbetrag handelt. Surfbetrag +16% +1Euro Mahnbetrag. Ich hab nochmal angerufen und gesagt, ich überweis das heute, werde aber beim Verwendungszweck zusätzlich die Leistungen angeben. Die Antwort war: Dies wäre gar nicht gut, denn es könnte sein, daß in diesem Fall der Geldeingang nicht automatisch gelesen werden kann. Ausserdem müßte ich es ihnen überlassen wie sie ihre Mahnungen schreiben, und daß sie ja eh schon so kulant sind, weil sie die Mahnung selber schreiben und es nicht an ein Inkassobüro weiter gegeben haben.??
Wenn ich es nicht lassen kann, dann kann ich aber auch meine Schuhnummer in den Verwendungzweck hineinschreiben.
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt so optimistisch zu denken, wenn ich diesen Betrag überwiesen habe, werde ich wohl nichts mehr von denen hören.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2004)

dies ist ausdrücklich NICHT für regina u.a. Betroffene gedacht, eher ein Hinweis für "Tüftler" oder "berufsmäßige Schnüffler" 

Also Internet Clearing: Doetinchem, ein riesiges Unternehmerzentrum "Achterhoek". Soso. Da gibts zB Unternehmen, die helfen, die MWSt einzusparen. Aha.

Und Unternehmen, die helfen, in NL zu investieren, oder deutsche Unternehmen nach NL zu transferieren. Klingt nicht uninteressant. (mit deutscher Filiale). "NL-offshore" sozusagen? EU-Gesetze ausnützen, wo's passt, EU-Recht aber ausschliessen, wo's geht? Juristen sind ...

Wie kommt man nun an Internet Clearing? Naja, die "alten Kamellen" können helfen, zB die "Klopapierholding"-Geschichte. Denn damals war das ganze Erotikportal noch in holländisch-tschechischer Hand (Internet Information/Chira[...]) Erst später haben die Dortmunder da mitgemischt (Internet Clearing usw.) oder neuerdings wieder mit "Internetads", zB mit sms.com**on.n** (Da ist offenbar auch Hamm wieder aktiv, via "Sonntags[...]blick", was auch immer da angeboten wird/wurde..., siehe: sms.comtr**.net/sms.php?refid=***) [über die Legalität/Seriösität dieses Angebots kann ich nicht urteilen - demzufolge ist auch nicht klar, ob das hier off topic ist oder "mittendrin statt nur dabei"]

siehe Bild: Wer steckt denn nun hinter diesem sms-Dienst???


Grüsse aus Schwabing

der-du-weisst-schon-wer


P.S.: Mein Quellenlieferant, die KvK (www.kvk.nl), sitzt übrigens mit einer Filiale auch im Ondernemingszentrum Achterhoek, also soll das nicht so verstanden werden, als wäre das Ondernemingszentrum Achterhoek an sich von Übel, von welchem auch immer...

[leicht editiert, da man den Sonntags....blick zusammen mit "Hamm" identifizieren kann]


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

für alle die aktuelle Infos suchen

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ108159816502221916/doc10169A.html


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*INFOS GEFUNDEN*

Presseinfo der Verbraucher-Zentrale Brandenburg
03.03.2004
Infos unter „www.icinf.biz“ werden teuer!

VZB warnt vor erheblichen Kosten durch Anklicken

Massenhaft gehen derzeit Beschwerden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e. V. über unberechtigte Rechnungen einer Firma BT (Germany) GmbH München ein. Nähere Informationen gäbe es unter w*w.icinf.biz. Um hier mehr zu erfahren, muss sich der Verbraucher zunächst kostenpflichtig einloggen. Diese Dreistigkeit ist nur noch durch die dann folgende Information zu überbieten, dass die Grundlage der Entgeltforderung ein nichtregistrierter – also ungesetzlicher! - Dialer ohne die inzwischen bekannte „0190“- oder „0900“-Einwahl ist, so dass die Nutzer die Kostenpflicht nicht erkennen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*INFOS GEFUNDEN*

Presseinfo der Verbraucher-Zentrale Brandenburg
03.03.2004
Infos unter „w*w.icinf.biz“ werden teuer!

VZB warnt vor erheblichen Kosten durch Anklicken

Massenhaft gehen derzeit Beschwerden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg e. V. über unberechtigte Rechnungen einer Firma BT (Germany) GmbH München ein. Nähere Informationen gäbe es unter w*w.icinf.biz. Um hier mehr zu erfahren, muss sich der Verbraucher zunächst kostenpflichtig einloggen. Diese Dreistigkeit ist nur noch durch die dann folgende Information zu überbieten, dass die Grundlage der Entgeltforderung ein nichtregistrierter – also ungesetzlicher! - Dialer ohne die inzwischen bekannte „0190“- oder „0900“-Einwahl ist, so dass die Nutzer die Kostenpflicht nicht erkennen.


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49184#49184

bitte die Quelle nennen!


----------



## Jack (13 Mai 2004)

*wir kümmern uns schnellstmöglich um ihr Anliegen*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch Probleme mit BTGermany/nexnet/IntenetClearingB.V., weil mir ungerechtfertigt 36 Euro in Rechnung gestellt wurden.
Ich habe bei der Telekom die Abbuchung des Betrags verhindert.
Nun wollte nexnet sich um die Angelegenheit kümmern. Das stand in einem Schreiben von vor etwa zwei Monaten.
Ich rechne eigentlich nicht mehr mit einer Forderung. Ist doch mittlerweile geklärt, dass der Dialer illegal ist, die Forderung von 36 Euro über die erlaubte Grenze bei Blocktarifen hinausgeht, usw. usw.
Wie ist bei Euch so der Verlauf der Angelegenheit?
Gruß
Jack


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: wir kümmern uns schnellstmöglich um ihr Anliegen*



			
				Jack schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rechne eigentlich nicht mehr mit einer Forderung. Ist doch mittlerweile geklärt, dass der Dialer illegal ist, die Forderung von 36 Euro über die erlaubte Grenze bei Blocktarifen hinausgeht, usw. usw.


Siehe Thread so gehen die Regulierer gegen Anbieter vor, bzw darin enthaltenem Link zur RegTP.



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> 15.4.2004
> 193 59130, 193 59131
> Dialer
> * Abschaltung der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03


Toni kriegt also nichts mehr.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Hat ja auch kassiert genug, nehme ich an...

kuck mal hier,  verdamp lang her, verdamp lang  und - etwas konkreter - in diesem  posting , das übrigens auf den Tag ein Jahr vor meinem ersten posting hier erschienen ist.

Nachdem TS also offenbar schon im Quartal 4/02 für Internet Clearing stand, stellt sich umso mehr die Frage, wer da wirklich dahinter steht.

Ich erinnere: Eurowebtainment Mallorca 2003

INET-CASH, D-Hamm, KAD**** O***

INET-CASH, D-Hamm, KAD**** R*****

INET-CASH, D-Hamm SAR*** T***

INET-CASH, D-Hamm SHEL*** Y***

(Quelle:EWT-Seite der Firma "Global Investment Holding Corp., Las Vegas", besser bekannt als "goodthinxx")

bzw. andersrum, wie viel Verantwortung trug/trägt die Inet-Cash als offizieller Partner der Cybercash an der Sache mit den 0193-Nummern???

welche Rolle spielen die Anwälte der Startseite? www.whois.to/start*****.de ??? --> www.eul***.de ???

welche Rolle spielt die Züricher Firma in T's  Handelsregistereintrag von Juli 2003 ?

welche Rolle spielt die Firma hinter der inet-cash, die mallorcinische "Firstnet"?

Wie eng stehen/standen sich der tscash und aconti? z.B.: tscash-Links auf einer Global-Investment-Seite, auf der sonst nur aconti-Zugänge sind? 

Dass das alles leicht veraltet ist, sieht man schon hieran:



			
				extrem gute Dingens-XXX-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Für nur 0,06 DM/ sek. Servicetelefongebühren, fallen keine weiteren Kosten an



aber so etwas soll ja nichts heissen... "Aconti.exe" ist immer noch "aconti.-exe"

Die deutsche Repräsentanz der "motiv" aus der Schweiz hat ja auch diese 4,5Pf-Zugangs-xlx-Seite:



			
				motiv action schrieb:
			
		

> der Einwahldienst von xlx.** als InternetZugang für 4,5 Pf./Min. wurde aus organisatorischen Gründen eingestellt bzw. möchten wir dieses Produkt nicht weiterhin für Neukunden bewerben
> (...)
> A Lifestyle GmbH 1997-2001



aber existierende links zu dieser Seite, uralt und auffindbar über google, führen zu einem aconti-Download. Ich zweifle nicht daran, dass die downgeloadete datei funktionieren würde...

Es gibt noch viele Fragen um Toni und seine Freunde, glaub mir...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. andersrum, wie viel Verantwortung trug/trägt die Inet-Cash als offizieller Partner der Cybercash an der Sache mit den 0193-Nummern???


Bei mir wurde die Vorgängernummer der 0193, die 0190-836843, laut RegTP von der Inet-cash betrieben. Diese rühmen(eventuell rühmten) sich auch des Einsatzes des "erprobten TSCash Systems"....


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

Inkassounternehmen Nexnet?
Frag doch mal beim Präsident des Landgericht berlin ob die überhaupt eine Inkassogenehmigung haben?
Gast


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2004)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560

oder  "Nach Begriffen suchen":  Nexnet AND Inkasso 

gekoppelt mit "Nach Autor suchen": Der Jurist 

da ist alles bereits bis in Detail "verhackstückt" worden    

tf


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2004)

Da die Nexnet GmbH völlig ungeniert am Inkassomarkt tätig ist und selbst das Landgericht Berlin bisweilen, wegen der angeblich fehlenden Inkassoerlaubnis, (öffentlich bekannt) nichts weiter unternommen hat, stellt sich die Frage, ob die Inkassoerlaubnis _heute_ nicht doch vorliegt.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und selbst das Landgericht Berlin bisweilen, wegen der angeblich fehlenden
> Inkassoerlaubnis, (öffentlich bekannt) nichts weiter unternommen hat,



Diesen Umkehrschluss halte ich für etwas gewagt, Gerichte werden selten selber aktiv 
und es gibt den uralten Spruch "Wo kein Kläger, da ist auch kein Richter. " 
http://www.ideen-zum-feiern.de/spruch4.html

Wenn da nicht jemand wie z.B Jurist der etwas trägen Justitia immer wieder "aufs Pferd" hilft , 
geschieht da erst mal gar nichts. 

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Mai 2004)

Eine aktuellere Info zur Frage der heute bestehenden Inkassoerlaubnis erfolgt demnächst - Nachfrage ist heute ans Gericht raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2004)

-edit-

Da der zentrale link ein Fehler ist, ergibt der Rest noch keinen Sinn...

Aber ich komm schon noch drauf...

cj


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97060#97060


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder die NL-Filialen von Toni & friends...


Die Nadelstreifen/Poloshirt-Träger schlagen zu - die Internet Clearing BV verlangt (Andeutungen aus der Szene zur Folge) von der BT tatsächlich die Auszahlung der erwirtschafteten Anbietervergütung für den Missbrauch der 0193er Nummern. Als Begründung wird angeführt, dass sich die BT nicht stark genug gegen den Regulierer (die RegTP) bei der Abschaltung der Nummern und den anderen Verfügungen durchgesetzt hat.

Eine bodenlose Frechheit meine ich - aber so läufts nun mal. Da anscheinend keine Gewinnabschöpfung von Amts wegen erfolgt war, darf die BT die Gelder nur maximal 2 Jahre zurück halten. Wenn dann alle Widersprüche bedient worden sind, erhalten die "seriösen Geschäftsleute" den erwirtschafteten Gewinn und können sich damit am Sandstrand suhlen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2005)

*BT Germany GmbH und Co*

So, jetzt hatte ich 25 Euro Gebühren auf meiner Rechnung und weiss nicht woher. Ich hab mit sowas ja auch nicht viel Erfahrung. Also wärs schön, wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet, ihr Spezialisten. Angegeben ist da eben die Adresse BT Germany GmbH und Co.oHG (N) München. Und ich hab gelesen, dass das irgendwie nichts legales ist...HILFE
Liebe Grüße :cry: 
#meine email adresse ist:[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht  siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2005)

*Re: BT Germany GmbH und Co*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab gelesen, dass das irgendwie nichts legales ist...HILFE



Dieser Thread hier und auch die überwiegenden Gerüchte und Erkenntnisse um BT und deren Kunden (wie hier die Internet Clearing BV) sind schon weit mehr als ein Jahr alt.

Du müsstest nun die genaue Nummer posten, die mit einem Dialer angewählt worden ist, erst dann kann man hier zielbringend diskutieren.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*BT*

Ich habe von BT germany eine enorm hohe rechnung bekommen und befürchte nachdem ich einiges bezüglich dialer und bt im Internet gelesen habe ein diealer ist 
Ich habe eine extra abrechnung gefordert auf der die rufnummer 019351xxx angegeben ist 
kann mir einer helfen ?


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

*Re: BT*



			
				El Matze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine extra abrechnung gefordert auf der die rufnummer 019351xxx angegeben ist.


Dass es ein bösartiger "Dialer" war, ist eher unwahrscheinlich - die Branche scheut vor Abrechnungen mit der falschen Rufnummerngasse. Hier im Thread ging es explizit um die 0193-5913-0 und 0193-5913-1.
Es ist aber gut möglich, dass Du mit einer "normalen" Einwahl via 0193er Nummer konfrontiert worden bist, da dieses Gasse für Datenverkehr vorbehalten ist  - warte erstmal die angeforderten Daten ab.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

*Re: BT*



			
				El Matze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von BT germany eine enorm hohe rechnung bekommen und befürchte nachdem ich einiges bezüglich dialer und bt im Internet gelesen habe ein diealer ist
> Ich habe eine extra abrechnung gefordert auf der die rufnummer 019351xxx angegeben ist
> kann mir einer helfen ?



Offenbar hast Du ja schon eine Verbindungsübersicht erhalten. Wonach sehen die Verbindungen denn aus? nach normaler Surf-Nutzung? Was kosten die Verbindungen denn (ein, zwei Beispiele, Kosten und Dauer) und unter welcher Produktbezeichnung ist das abgerechnet?

Es könnte sich beispielsweise um ganz ordinäre Internetverbindungen des Providers avivo handeln (u.a. germany by call), der hat zumindest im Frühjahr eine Nummer beworben, die genauso anfängt. avivo nutzt das BT-Netz und rechnet über die ab.

Gruß

Sonnenblume


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

*Re: BT*



			
				dachdecker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Verbindungsübersicht ... Wonach sehen die Verbindungen denn aus? (ein, zwei Beispiele, Kosten und Dauer)


Datenverbindungen über 0191-0194 werden in keinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis einzeln gelistet. Man muss den Dienst erfragen und sich dann über den Diensteanbieter eine Sessionübersicht kommen lassen. Bei BT dürfte das evtl. die NexNet zur Verfügung stellen können (der Verwalter (wie z. B. NexNet) steht entsprechend auf der detailierten Rechnung drauf).


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2005)

*Re: BT*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Datenverbindungen über 0191-0194 werden in keinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis einzeln gelistet.


leider, mindestens   bis zum April 2002 wurden sie (zumindest bei der T-Kom)  im Einzelverbindungsnachweis gelistet.
Ab dann  hat sich die T-Kom dieser für sie lästigen Pflicht "entledigt" 

cp


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

...dafür gibt es sogar zwischenzeitlich eine gesetzliche Vorschrift, die den Netzbetreibern Rückendeckung gibt. Wenn ich nächste Woche daran denke, suche ich die mal raus.


----------

